# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा >  शारीरिक, मानसिक एवं सेक्स समस्याओं पर सलाह

## akshay singhania

रोगों को लेकर कभी लापरवाही नहीं बरतनी चाहिए अन्यथा गंभीर परिणाम भुगतने पड़ते हैं.शारीरिक रोगों के मुकाबले मानसिक रोग ज्यादा कष्ट देते हैं और आधुनिक चिकित्सा पद्यति में जो चिकित्सा की जाती है उसके कई दुष्प्रभाव देखने को मिलते है इसलिए आयुर्वेद, होमियोपैथी एवम प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा को अपना कर हमें न केवल इन रोगों को दूर भगाना है बल्कि अंग्रेजी दवाइयों से होने वाले साइड-इफेक्ट्स से भी बचना है और मैं आप सभी को इस फोरम पर सलाह देने के माध्यम से यही काम करूँगा ..आप बे-हिचक अपनी सभी समस्याएं मेरे सम्मुख रख सकते हैं.
धन्यवाद.

----------


## akshay singhania

आशा है कल जन्माष्टमी का त्यौहार आप सभी ने श्रद्धापूर्वक मनाया होगा..आप सभी के स्वास्थय के लिए लिए परमात्मा से प्रार्थना करता हूँ.

----------


## Kamal Ji

सूत्र को आगे भी तो बढाओ दोस्त.

----------


## akshay singhania

धन्यवाद कमल जी आपके प्रोत्साहन के लिए..मेरा अनुभव था कि ज्यादातर सदस्य और अतिथि यहाँ सिर्फ मनोरंजन के उद्देश्य से आते हैं जबकि मैं यहाँ अपनी योग्यता के हिसाब से सलाह दे सकता हूँ ..तो आज मैं आने वाली दिवाली पर गर्भवती महिलाओं को क्या सावधानियां बरतनी चाहिए उस पर एडवाइस दूंगा और ये सत्य भी है कि महिलाएं त्योहारों के वक़्त आमतौर पर इतनी ज्यादा व्यस्त हो जाती हैं कि वो खुद की देखभाल भूल जाती हैं ऐसे में हमारा ये फ़र्ज़ बनता है की हमारे घर या आसपास अगर कोई गर्भवती महिला हो तो निम्न बातों का ध्यान रखें

(१) सबसे पहली बात ये है की दिवाली के मौके पर घर की साफ़ सफाई हर घर में आम बात है और ऐसे में इस बात का पूरा ध्यान रखें की प्रेग्नेंट महिलाएं भारी चीज़ें न उठाएं,,साथ ही साथ उन्हें अधिक मेहनत ना करने दें और काम के बीच में उन्हें आराम करने का पूरा मौका दें तथा उनकी डाइट के साथ कोई कोम्प्रोमाईज़ ना करें.

(२) डाइट का ध्यान देने का मतलब ये कतई नहीं है की उन्हें अधिक फैटी फ़ूड या जंक फ़ूड का का सेवन कराया जाए ..जितना हो सके मीठी और तली हुई चीज़ों से परहेज़ कराएँ क्यूंकि प्रेगनेंसी के वक़्त अक्सर इन्सुलिन का स्टार बिगड़ने से शुगर हाई हो जाती है जो खतरनाक साबित हो सकती है.

----------


## akshay singhania

(३) सबसे महतवपूर्ण बात है पटाखों से होने वाले प्रदूषण की जो प्रेग्नेंट विमेंस के लिए बहुत खतरनाक है क्यूंकि इन पटाखों से कार्बन मोनो ऑक्साइड,कार्बन डाई ऑक्साइड और नाइट्रोजन के योगिकों से निकली कई ज़हरीली गैसें निकलती हैं जो माँ और होने वाले बच्चे दोनों के लिए खतरनाक हैं ..ऐसे में जहां तक हो सके प्रेग्नेंट महिलाओं को ऐसी जगह से दूर रखें और मुह पर कोई पतली चुन्नी बाँधने की सलाह दें.

(४) दिवाली के पटाखों से सिर्फ एयर पोल्यूशन ही नहीं बल्कि नॉइज़ पोल्यूशन भी होता है ऐसे में जयादा शोर करने वाले पटाखों को प्रेग्नेंट महिलाओं से दूर रखें वरना माँ के साथ साथ होने वाले बच्चे के कानो पर भी बुरा प्रभाव पड़ सकता है.

(५) प्रेग्नेंट महिलाओं को लेकर एक और सावधानी बरतना बहुत ही आवश्यक है क्यूंकि मैंने खुद एक केस ऐसा देखा है जिसमे घर के किसी सदस्य ने डराने के उद्देश्य से गर्भवती महिला के पास छपके से पटाखा रख कर चला दिया जिसका भारी परिणाम उस महिला को भुगतना पड़ा क्यूंकि पटाखे की आवाज़ के शॉक की वजह से उसका मिस्कैरज हो गया था जिसका असर पूरे परिवार पर पड़ा.

तो मेरी आप सभी से गुजारिश है की दिवाली मनाएं लेकिन अपने आसपास मौजूद प्रेग्नेंट विमेंस,छोटे बच्चों और मरीजों का भी ध्यान रखें ताकि आपका मज़ा उनके लिए सजा न बन जाए.

----------


## ingole

अच्छी जानकारी है मित्र अक्षय जी, आशा है आपके इस सूत्र से सभी  लोगो को काफी अच्छी अच्छी जानकारियाँ मिलेंगी जिनसे काफी फायदा होगा.

----------


## ingole

क्रोध को नियंत्रित करने के लिए कुछ सुझाव दें.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> धन्यवाद कमल जी आपके प्रोत्साहन के लिए..मेरा अनुभव था कि ज्यादातर सदस्य और अतिथि यहाँ सिर्फ मनोरंजन के उद्देश्य से आते हैं जबकि मैं यहाँ अपनी योग्यता के हिसाब से सलाह दे सकता हूँ .---------------- ..जितना हो सके मीठी और तली हुई चीज़ों से परहेज़ कराएँ क्यूंकि प्रेगनेंसी के वक़्त अक्सर इन्सुलिन का स्टार बिगड़ने से शुगर हाई हो जाती है जो खतरनाक साबित हो सकती है.


आपका धन्यवाद मित्र, आपने अति शीघ्र दिया एवं अपने विचारों को अवगत करा कर गर्भवती महिलायों को पटाखों से सचेत किया.

----------


## akshay singhania

> अच्छी जानकारी है मित्र अक्षय जी, आशा है आपके इस सूत्र से सभी  लोगो को काफी अच्छी अच्छी जानकारियाँ मिलेंगी जिनसे काफी फायदा होगा.





> क्रोध को नियंत्रित करने के लिए कुछ सुझाव दें.


आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र Ingole जी ..मैं क्रोध के विषय में जानकारी अवश्य दूंगा क्यूंकि ये तो सबसे ज्यादा जरूरी है आजकल की टेंशन से भरी ज़िन्दगी में.

----------


## akshay singhania

> आपका धन्यवाद मित्र, आपने अति शीघ्र दिया एवं अपने विचारों को अवगत करा कर गर्भवती महिलायों को पटाखों से सचेत किया.


एक प्रोफेशनल होने के नाते सबको सचेत करना मेरा फ़र्ज़ है मित्र कमल जी और वैसे भी त्योहार पूरी सावधानी के साथ मना लिए जाएँ तो मीठी यादें हमेशा बरकरार रहती हैं..सूत्र पर बने रहिएगा, धन्यवाद.

----------


## akshay singhania

Ingole जी के अनुरोध पर गुस्से के सम्बन्ध अपने विचार रखूँगा 

हालांकि क्रोध नियंत्रण साइकॉलोजी डिपार्टमेंट से सम्बंधित है यानी इसे एक साइकैट्रिस्ट ही अच्छी तरह से हैंडल कर सकता है,हम तो केवल कुछ एलोपैथिक मेडिसिन्स का उपयोग करते हैं मरीज़ की कंडीशन के अनुसार ,फिर भी मैं मंच के सदस्यों के लिए क्रोध नियंत्रण पर अपने विचार अवश्य रखूँगा.

(१) क्रोध न करने का सबसे सरल उपाय है क्रोध करना अर्थात क्रोध को बाहर निकाल देना "साइंस में एक लॉ लगभग सभी ने पढ़ा होगा कि जब हम किसी वस्तु पर बल लगते हैं तो वो वस्तु भी उतना ही विपरीत बल हम पर लगाती है"..तो क्रोध को जितना दबायेंगे ये उतनी ही गति के साथ आप पर हमला करेगा तो क्यों न इसे निकाल दिया जाए  ..इसका प्रोसीज़र ऐसा है कि आप एक शीशे के सामने खड़े हो जाइये और उस बात को याद कीजिये जिसको लेकर अक्सर आपको क्रोध आ जाता है और फिर वैसे ही चिल्लाइये जैसा आप उस क्रोध की सिचुएशन में करते हैं लेकिन लगातार खुद को आईने में देखते रहिये..यकीनन आपको क्रोध से मुक्ति मिल जायेगी.

(२) दूसरा उपाय है योगासन,व्यायाम एवम प्राणायाम, इन तीनों के अभ्यास से आप न केवल क्रोध पर बल्कि बहुत सी बीमारियों पर कण्ट्रोल कर सकते हैं.

----------


## akshay singhania

(३) तीसरा उपाय है सुबह की सैर, प्रात:काल उठें और आधे घंटे खुली हवा में सैर करें इससे आपके मस्तिष्क और लंग्स में ऑक्सीजन का प्रवाह बढेगा जिससे क्रोध पर नियंत्रण करने में आसानी होगी.

(४) चौथा उपाय है रात को समय से सोना, रात को देर तक जागने से पित्त का प्रकोप होता है जिससे शरीर में गर्मी बढती है, जब आप रात को समय से सोयेंगे तो न केवल प्रसन्न मन के साथ उठेंगे बल्कि पूरे दिन शरीर और मन से फ्रेश फील करेंगे.

----------


## akshay singhania

(५) अगर उपरोक्त उपायों से भी लाभ नहीं मिलता तो होमियोपैथी में नैट्रम म्यूर,नक्स वोमिका आदि कुछ ऐसी दवाइयां हैं जो व्यक्ति को लक्षणानुसार दी जाती हैं और आयुर्वेद में ब्राह्मी,सर्पगंधा आदि दवाएं और इनसे बने कुछ योग भी बाज़ार में उपलब्ध हैं जिनका सेवन किसी डॉक्टर अथवा वैद्य के परामर्श से किया जा सकता है,,अब जैसा की मैं ऊपर बता चुका हूँ कि एलोपैथी में भी हम कुछ ट्रेनकुईलाईजर्स और सीएनएस डीप्रैसंट्स यूज़ करते हैं लेकिन उनमे साइड-इफेक्ट्स की संभावना ज्यादा रहती है इसलिए जहां तक हो सकें बाकी उपायों द्वारा ही क्रोध को नियंत्रण में करने का प्रयास करना चाहिए.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> एक प्रोफेशनल होने के नाते सबको सचेत करना मेरा फ़र्ज़ है मित्र कमल जी और वैसे भी त्योहार पूरी सावधानी के साथ मना लिए जाएँ तो मीठी यादें हमेशा बरकरार रहती हैं..सूत्र पर बने रहिएगा, धन्यवाद.


अक्षय जी न केवल पटाखों की ध्वनी  से वह जैसे जिस तरह की गयी हो... 
जैसा आपने समझाया है. उस से भी भयंकर है पटाखोंका फूट कर वातावरण को  
प्रदूषित करना . 
जो जो भी जन सांस / अस्थमा के रोग से पीड़ित हैं उन लोगों को इस बात का विशेष ध्यान देना होगा.
अभी मेरे पास  मेरे घर में मेरा हाल चल पूछने के लिए आये हैं मैं थोड़ी देर बाद बात आगे करूंगा.

----------


## akshay singhania

> (३) सबसे महतवपूर्ण बात है पटाखों से होने वाले प्रदूषण की जो प्रेग्नेंट विमेंस के लिए बहुत खतरनाक है क्यूंकि इन पटाखों से कार्बन मोनो ऑक्साइड,कार्बन डाई ऑक्साइड और नाइट्रोजन के योगिकों से निकली कई ज़हरीली गैसें निकलती हैं जो माँ और होने वाले बच्चे दोनों के लिए खतरनाक हैं ..ऐसे में जहां तक हो सके प्रेग्नेंट महिलाओं को ऐसी जगह से दूर रखें और मुह पर कोई पतली चुन्नी बाँधने की सलाह दें.
> 
> (४) दिवाली के पटाखों से सिर्फ एयर पोल्यूशन ही नहीं बल्कि नॉइज़ पोल्यूशन भी होता है ऐसे में जयादा शोर करने वाले पटाखों को प्रेग्नेंट महिलाओं से दूर रखें वरना माँ के साथ साथ होने वाले बच्चे के कानो पर भी बुरा प्रभाव पड़ सकता है.
> 
> (५) प्रेग्नेंट महिलाओं को लेकर एक और सावधानी बरतना बहुत ही आवश्यक है क्यूंकि मैंने खुद एक केस ऐसा देखा है जिसमे घर के किसी सदस्य ने डराने के उद्देश्य से गर्भवती महिला के पास छपके से पटाखा रख कर चला दिया जिसका भारी परिणाम उस महिला को भुगतना पड़ा क्यूंकि पटाखे की आवाज़ के शॉक की वजह से उसका मिस्कैरज हो गया था जिसका असर पूरे परिवार पर पड़ा.
> 
> तो मेरी आप सभी से गुजारिश है की दिवाली मनाएं लेकिन अपने आसपास मौजूद प्रेग्नेंट विमेंस,छोटे बच्चों और मरीजों का भी ध्यान रखें ताकि आपका मज़ा उनके लिए सजा न बन जाए.





> अक्षय जी न केवल पटाखों की ध्वनी  से वह जैसे जिस तरह की गयी हो... 
> जैसा आपने समझाया है. उस से भी भयंकर है पटाखोंका फूट कर वातावरण को  
> प्रदूषित करना . 
> जो जो भी जन सांस / अस्थमा के रोग से पीड़ित हैं उन लोगों को इस बात का विशेष ध्यान देना होगा.
> अभी मेरे पास  मेरे घर में मेरा हाल चल पूछने के लिए आये हैं मैं थोड़ी देर बाद बात आगे करूंगा.


जी हाँ सही कहा आपने और मैंने तीसरे पॉइंट में इसीलिए विस्तार से इसका भी ज़िक्र किया है ताकि सभी लोग सुरक्षित दिवाली मना सकें.

----------


## akshay singhania

हिंदी विचार मंच के सभी सदस्यों को छोटी दिवाली की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं !!

----------


## Munneraja

आपके बहुमूल्य सलाह की हमें प्रतीक्षा रहेगी. 
हमें आपके चिकिस्कीय ज्ञान पर किसी प्रकार का सन्देह नहीं है.
बस यह ध्यान रखें कि किसी दवा का "नाम सार्वजानिक" देने के स्थान पर यदि रोगी राजी हो तो "व्यक्तिगत सन्देश" द्वारा दवा बताएं लेकिन रोग का विवरण एवं सलाह यहाँ अवश्य लिख दें ताकि अन्य रोगितों को विवरण प्राप्त हो सके.
कारण यह कि किसी भी दवा के साइड अथवा गलत इफेक्ट के लिए फोरम किसी प्रकार से जिम्मेदार नहीं होना चाहता है अतः सार्वजानिक रूप से दवा का नाम देने से बचना चाहिए.
रोगी को भी चाहिए कि दवा को लेने से पहले अपने किसी जानकार डॉक्टर से सलाह अवश्य लें.

----------


## navneet01

इस सूत्र के माध्यम से मैं ये जानना चाहता हूँ कि क्या फेट (मोटापा) कम करने के लिए होमियोपैथी में कोई दवाई है , अगर है तो कृप्या पम करें धन्यवाद

----------


## akshay singhania

> आपके बहुमूल्य सलाह की हमें प्रतीक्षा रहेगी. 
> हमें आपके चिकिस्कीय ज्ञान पर किसी प्रकार का सन्देह नहीं है.
> बस यह ध्यान रखें कि किसी दवा का "नाम सार्वजानिक" देने के स्थान पर यदि रोगी राजी हो तो "व्यक्तिगत सन्देश" द्वारा दवा बताएं लेकिन रोग का विवरण एवं सलाह यहाँ अवश्य लिख दें ताकि अन्य रोगितों को विवरण प्राप्त हो सके.
> कारण यह कि किसी भी दवा के साइड अथवा गलत इफेक्ट के लिए फोरम किसी प्रकार से जिम्मेदार नहीं होना चाहता है अतः सार्वजानिक रूप से दवा का नाम देने से बचना चाहिए.
> रोगी को भी चाहिए कि दवा को लेने से पहले अपने किसी जानकार डॉक्टर से सलाह अवश्य लें.


मैं आपकी बात से पूरी तरह सहमत हूँ और इसका ध्यान रखूँगा ..धन्यवाद.

----------


## akshay singhania

> इस सूत्र के माध्यम से मैं ये जानना चाहता हूँ कि क्या फेट (मोटापा) कम करने के लिए होमियोपैथी में कोई दवाई है , अगर है तो कृप्या पम करें धन्यवाद



जी हाँ नवनीत जी होमियोपैथी में बहुत सी दवाईयाँ हैं जो मोटापा कम करने  के लिए प्रयोग में लायी जाती हैं,मैं इस विषय में आपको कोई मेडिसिन सजेस्ट  करूँ ,उससे पहले मैं निम्न बातें आपसे जानना चाहूँगा क्यूंकि होमियोपैथी  में लक्षणानुसार दवाईयाँ दी जाती हैं तो पहले आप निम्न सवालों के जवाब दें 

(१) उम्र 
(२) लिंग (मेल अथवा फीमेल)
(3) वजन 
(4) हाइट 
(५) समस्या कब से है ?
(६) खाने -पीने की आदतें अर्थात कब और क्या खाना पसंद है ?
(7) प्यास कितनी लगती है और पानी की प्रतिदिन सेवन मात्र कितनी है ?
(8) मोटापे के अलावा और कोई समस्या हो तो उसका विवरण दें जैसे ब्लड प्रेशर,मधुमेह,मानस  िक तनाव आदि 
(९) परिवार में मोटापे अथवा किसी अन्य बिमारी का कोई इतिहास रहा हो तो उसका विवरण दें.
(१०) पहले किन दवाइयों का सेवन किया और अगर अब भी कोई दवाई ले रहे हैं तो उसका नाम एवम सेवन मात्र बताएं.
(११) अपनी आदतों के बारे में भी बताएं जैसे आपका डेली रूटीन क्या है और क्या हौबीज़ हैं ?

देखिये  होमियोपैथी में बिना जानकारी के अगर दवाई दे जाए तो वो बेअसर साबित होती  है,इसलिए अगर आप मुझे इन सभी प्रश्नों के उत्तर देंगे तो मुझे दवा का चुनाव  करने में आसानी होगी ..आपके जवाब की प्रतीक्षा में ..धन्यवाद.

----------


## Munneraja

इन दिनों देखने में आता है कि बुखार के साथ विभिन्न जोड़ों में दर्द होना शुरू होता है जो कि काफी समय बाद भी बना रहता है.
काफी समय से अभिप्राय है तीन से पांच माह.
यदि होम्योपैथी में दवा/निदान है तो कृपया इस बिंदु पर विवरण प्रदान करें.

----------


## akshay singhania

> इन दिनों देखने में आता है कि बुखार के साथ विभिन्न जोड़ों में दर्द होना शुरू होता है जो कि काफी समय बाद भी बना रहता है.
> काफी समय से अभिप्राय है तीन से पांच माह.
> यदि होम्योपैथी में दवा/निदान है तो कृपया इस बिंदु पर विवरण प्रदान करें.



Munneraja जी आपने जो समस्या बताई है वो सर्दियों में अधिक परेशान करती है ,इसे मॉडर्न मेडिकल साइंस में हम रुमेटोइड फीवर कहते हैं और आयुर्वेद के अनुसार इसे वात रोगों में गिना जाता है ,इसका मुख्य कारण हमारी गलत फ़ूड हैबिट्स और असंतुलित डेली रूटीन है, इन कारणों की वजह से शरीर में कुछ टॉक्सिंस की वृद्धि हो जाती है जिससे क्षारीय तत्वों की मात्र शरीर से घट जाती है, विजातीय तत्वों में सबसे प्रमुख तत्व जिसे हम यूरिक एसिड कहते हैं, इसकी वजह से जोड़ों में सूजन,दर्द आदि समस्याएं पैदा हो जाती हैं और इसी की वजह से ज्वर होता है जिसे आम ज्वर कहते हैं.

----------


## akshay singhania

इसके लिए प्रतिदिन धीरे-धीरे टहलना , योगाभ्यास, प्राणायाम एवं जोड़ों के व्यायाम लाभकारी हैं,
रोगग्रस्त जोड़ों पर गरम ठंडा सेंक,गरम पैर स्नान १०-२० मिनट तथा रोगग्रस्त जोड़ों पर स्थानीय भाप देकर पट्टी लपेट ४५ मिनट,ये सभी उपाय लाभकारी हैं.

अब चूँकि आपने होमियोपैथी में उपचार जानने की इच्छा जताई है तो होमियोपैथी में रोग की नहीं रोगी की चिकित्सा की जाती है और इसके लिए आपसे कुछ बातें जानना चाहूँगा.

----------


## akshay singhania

मरीज़ के बारे में निम्न जानकारी ..
(१) उम्र
(२) लिंग (मेल अथवा फीमेल)..ये जानना इसलिए जरूरी है क्यूंकि अक्सर अन्य लक्षणों के सामान होने पर भी मेल अथवा फीमेल के आधार पर अलग मेडिसिन सजेस्ट की जाती है.
(3) वजन
(4) हाइट
(५) समस्या कब से है ?
(६) खाने -पीने की आदतें अर्थात कब और क्या खाना पसंद है ?
(7) प्यास कितनी लगती है और पानी की प्रतिदिन सेवन मात्र कितनी है ?
(8) ज्वर एवम जोड़ों में दर्द के अलावा और कोई समस्या हो तो उसका विवरण दें जैसे ब्लड प्रेशर,मधुमेह,मानस  िक तनाव आदि
(९) परिवार में किसी अन्य बिमारी का कोई इतिहास रहा हो तो उसका विवरण दें.
(१०) पहले किन दवाइयों का सेवन किया और अगर अब भी कोई दवाई ले रहे हैं तो उसका नाम एवम सेवन मात्र बताएं.
(११) अपनी आदतों के बारे में भी बताएं जैसे आपका डेली रूटीन क्या है और क्या हौबीज़ यानी कैसे अपना दिन स्पेंड करना पसंद करते हैं ?

इन सभी बातों को जाने के बाद आपकी केस हिस्ट्री स्टडी करूँगा और फिर लक्षणों के आधार पर स्पेसिफिक रेमेडी आपको सजेस्ट करूँगा ..जवाब की प्रतीक्षा में..धन्यवाद.

----------


## akshay singhania

> इन दिनों देखने में आता है कि बुखार के साथ विभिन्न जोड़ों में दर्द होना शुरू होता है जो कि काफी समय बाद भी बना रहता है.
> काफी समय से अभिप्राय है तीन से पांच माह.
> यदि होम्योपैथी में दवा/निदान है तो कृपया इस बिंदु पर विवरण प्रदान करें.





> Munneraja जी आपने जो समस्या बताई है वो सर्दियों में अधिक परेशान करती है ,इसे मॉडर्न मेडिकल साइंस में हम रुमेटोइड फीवर कहते हैं और आयुर्वेद के अनुसार इसे वात रोगों में गिना जाता है ,इसका मुख्य कारण हमारी गलत फ़ूड हैबिट्स और असंतुलित डेली रूटीन है, इन कारणों की वजह से शरीर में कुछ टॉक्सिंस की वृद्धि हो जाती है जिससे क्षारीय तत्वों की मात्र शरीर से घट जाती है, विजातीय तत्वों में सबसे प्रमुख तत्व जिसे हम यूरिक एसिड कहते हैं, इसकी वजह से जोड़ों में सूजन,दर्द आदि समस्याएं पैदा हो जाती हैं और इसी की वजह से ज्वर होता है जिसे आम ज्वर कहते हैं.





> इसके लिए प्रतिदिन धीरे-धीरे टहलना , योगाभ्यास, प्राणायाम एवं जोड़ों के व्यायाम लाभकारी हैं,
> रोगग्रस्त जोड़ों पर गरम ठंडा सेंक,गरम पैर स्नान १०-२० मिनट तथा रोगग्रस्त जोड़ों पर स्थानीय भाप देकर पट्टी लपेट ४५ मिनट,ये सभी उपाय लाभकारी हैं.
> 
> अब चूँकि आपने होमियोपैथी में उपचार जानने की इच्छा जताई है तो होमियोपैथी में रोग की नहीं रोगी की चिकित्सा की जाती है और इसके लिए आपसे कुछ बातें जानना चाहूँगा.





> मरीज़ के बारे में निम्न जानकारी ..
> (१) उम्र
> (२) लिंग (मेल अथवा फीमेल)..ये जानना इसलिए जरूरी है क्यूंकि अक्सर अन्य लक्षणों के सामान होने पर भी मेल अथवा फीमेल के आधार पर अलग मेडिसिन सजेस्ट की जाती है.
> (3) वजन
> (4) हाइट
> (५) समस्या कब से है ?
> (६) खाने -पीने की आदतें अर्थात कब और क्या खाना पसंद है ?
> (7) प्यास कितनी लगती है और पानी की प्रतिदिन सेवन मात्र कितनी है ?
> (8) ज्वर एवम जोड़ों में दर्द के अलावा और कोई समस्या हो तो उसका विवरण दें जैसे ब्लड प्रेशर,मधुमेह,मानस  िक तनाव आदि
> ...


Munneraja जी कल मैंने आपको जो रिप्लाई दिया था वो कल तो पूरा दिखाई दे रहा था लेकिन आज जब मैंने अभी लॉग-इन किया तो देखा मेरी दी हुई सलाह आधी अधूरी दिख रही है इसलिए पुन: उसे तीन भागों में विभक्त करके पोस्ट किया ..लेकिन ऐसा क्यों हो रहा है..क्या शब्दों के लिए कोई सीमा निर्धारित है ? ,कृपया इसका समाधान कीजियेगा ताकि भविष्य में मेरे कारण किसी को कोई परेशानी न हो ..धन्यवाद

----------


## akshay singhania

> इस सूत्र के माध्यम से मैं ये जानना चाहता हूँ कि क्या फेट (मोटापा) कम करने के लिए होमियोपैथी में कोई दवाई है , अगर है तो कृप्या पम करें धन्यवाद





> जी हाँ नवनीत जी होमियोपैथी में बहुत सी दवाईयाँ हैं जो मोटापा कम करने  के लिए प्रयोग में लायी जाती हैं,मैं इस विषय में आपको कोई मेडिसिन सजेस्ट  करूँ ,उससे पहले मैं निम्न बातें आपसे जानना चाहूँगा क्यूंकि होमियोपैथी  में लक्षणानुसार दवाईयाँ दी जाती हैं तो पहले आप निम्न सवालों के जवाब दें 
> 
> (१) उम्र 
> (२) लिंग (मेल अथवा फीमेल)
> (3) वजन 
> (4) हाइट 
> (५) समस्या कब से है ?
> (६) खाने -पीने की आदतें अर्थात कब और क्या खाना पसंद है ?
> (7) प्यास कितनी लगती है और पानी की प्रतिदिन सेवन मात्र कितनी है ?
> ...


नवनीत जी आपका रिप्लाई मिलते ही आपको पीएम कर दिया है..सूत्र पर पधारने एवम सेवा का मौका देने के लिए धन्यवाद.

----------


## Munneraja

> इसके लिए प्रतिदिन धीरे-धीरे टहलना , योगाभ्यास, प्राणायाम एवं जोड़ों के व्यायाम लाभकारी हैं,
> रोगग्रस्त जोड़ों पर गरम ठंडा सेंक,गरम पैर स्नान १०-२० मिनट तथा रोगग्रस्त जोड़ों पर स्थानीय भाप देकर पट्टी लपेट ४५ मिनट,ये सभी उपाय लाभकारी हैं.
> 
> अब चूँकि आपने होमियोपैथी में उपचार जानने की इच्छा जताई है तो होमियोपैथी में रोग की नहीं रोगी की चिकित्सा की जाती है और इसके लिए आपसे कुछ बातें जानना चाहूँगा.


आपकी सलाह उपयोगी है 
धन्यवाद 

एवं आपके लिए कोई शब्द सीमा निर्धारित नही है 
फिर भी मैं एक बार और देख लेता हूँ

----------


## Munneraja

> Munneraja जी कल मैंने आपको जो रिप्लाई दिया था वो कल तो पूरा दिखाई दे रहा था लेकिन आज जब मैंने अभी लॉग-इन किया तो देखा मेरी दी हुई सलाह आधी अधूरी दिख रही है इसलिए पुन: उसे तीन भागों में विभक्त करके पोस्ट किया ..लेकिन ऐसा क्यों हो रहा है..क्या शब्दों के लिए कोई सीमा निर्धारित है ? ,कृपया इसका समाधान कीजियेगा ताकि भविष्य में मेरे कारण किसी को कोई परेशानी न हो ..धन्यवाद


आपके प्रोफाइल में किसी स्थान पर ओप्शन गलत चयन किया गया है 
सेटिंग्स में Thread Display Mode: को lenear पर सेट कर दीजिए 
फिर से लोगिन कीजिये और बताइये कि ठीक हुआ या नहीं

----------


## Shree Ji

सूत्र बड़ा ही स्वास्थयवर्धक और फ़ोरम के सदस्यो के लिए लाभकारी है कृपया पुर्ण योग्यता के साथ स्वास्थय लाभ करवाते रहे

----------


## gulabo

बालो में रुसी के लिए भी कुछ है क्या ? बाल बहुत कम हो गये है रुसी कि वजह से !

----------


## sushilnkt

> बालो में रुसी के लिए भी कुछ है क्या ? बाल बहुत कम हो गये है रुसी कि वजह से !


हा जी बहुत अछा नुस्का हे।

----------


## gulabo

> हा जी बहुत अछा नुस्का हे।


क्या है जी ?

----------


## rustam

मेरी उम्र २२ साल हे, १५ दिन पहले मे सीडी के एक नुकिले पत्थर पर गिर गया था , जिससे अण्डकोष के नीचे वाली जगह पर चोट लगी थी, बहुत तेज दर्द हुआ था, अब दर्द तो ळिक हो गया । 
लेकिन अब उत्तेजना के समय भी पेनिस  पुरी तरह से टाइट नही हो पाता हे, ओर पेनिस को दबाने पर दर्द भी होता हे,
प्लीज मेरी मदद करे, मे बहुत तनाव मे हु, मुझे क्या करना चाहिये  ओर समस्या ज्यादा गम्भीर तो नही ह ना, महानुभाव मेरी मदद करे ।

----------


## rustam

> मेरी उम्र २२ साल हे, १५ दिन पहले मे सीडी के एक नुकिले पत्थर पर गिर गया था , जिससे अण्डकोष के नीचे वाली जगह पर चोट लगी थी, बहुत तेज दर्द हुआ था, अब दर्द तो ळिक हो गया । 
> लेकिन अब उत्तेजना के समय भी पेनिस  पुरी तरह से टाइट नही हो पाता हे, ओर पेनिस को दबाने पर दर्द भी होता हे,
> प्लीज मेरी मदद करे, मे बहुत तनाव मे हु, मुझे क्या करना चाहिये  ओर समस्या ज्यादा गम्भीर तो नही ह ना, महानुभाव मेरी मदद करे ।


क्या यहा कोई नही हे जो मेरी मदद कर सके |

----------


## sushilnkt

सिर में रुसी या सीकरी 


नारियल का तेल १०० ग्राम, कपूर ५ ग्राम दोनों को मिलाकर शीशी में रख ले! दिन में दो बार-स्नान के बाद केश सुख जाने और रात को सोने से पहले सिर पर खूब मालिश करे।  दूसरे ही दिन से रुसी (सफ़ेद पतली भूसी कि तरह) में लाभ होना सुरु हो जायेगा।  
विशेष :- 
तोला एक कपूर ले, पाव नारियल तेल,
शीशी में रख लीजिये, कर दोनों का मेल। 
त्रिफला से सिर धोय के, तेल लगाये जोय,
केश बढे अरु नर्म हो, सिर में ठंडक होय।

----------


## sushilnkt

केशो के झड़ने या टूटने पर सिर में नीबू के रस में दो गुना नारियल का तेल मिलाकर उंगलियो कि अग्रिम पोरो से आहिस्ता - आहिस्ता केशो कि जड़ो में मालिश करने से आपके केश झड़ने बंद हो जायेगे।  साथ ही केश मुलायम व् सीकरी मुक्त हो जायेगे तथा बालो से संबन्धित अन्य सभी रोग भी दूर हो जायेगे।

----------


## sushilnkt

आधी या एक मूली रोजाना दोपहर में भोजन के बाद काली मिर्च तथा नमक लगाकर खाने से बाल लम्बे होगे और रंग साफ़ होगा।  तीन-चार महीने लगातार खाये।  एक महीने तक इसका इसका इसी तरह सेवन करने से कब्ज , अफारा और अरुचि में आराम होता हे।  अनुकूल होने पर ही यह प्रयोग चालू रखे क्योकि मूली किसी किसी को ही अनुकूल नहीं होती हे।

----------


## sushilnkt

भाभी आपने आखो के  लिए भी पूछा था ना -
दो रति फिटकरी बारीक़ पीसकर तीस ग्राम गुलाबजल में घोलकर रख ले।  ड्रॉपर द्वारा इस लोशन कि दो दो बूंद दिन में दो तिन बार आँख में टपकाने  से आँख का दर्द, लाली दूर होगी कीच या गीड़ का बहुत आना बंद होगा।  दुखती आखो के लिए ये बहुत अच्छा उपाय हे।  
यदि गुलाब जल न मिले तो उसकी जगह डिस्टिल वाटर या उबला हुआ पानी ठंडा किया हुआ इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता हे।

----------


## Munneraja

> मेरी उम्र २२ साल हे, १५ दिन पहले मे सीडी के एक नुकिले पत्थर पर गिर गया था , जिससे अण्डकोष के नीचे वाली जगह पर चोट लगी थी, बहुत तेज दर्द हुआ था, अब दर्द तो ळिक हो गया । 
> लेकिन अब उत्तेजना के समय भी पेनिस  पुरी तरह से टाइट नही हो पाता हे, ओर पेनिस को दबाने पर दर्द भी होता हे,
> प्लीज मेरी मदद करे, मे बहुत तनाव मे हु, मुझे क्या करना चाहिये  ओर समस्या ज्यादा गम्भीर तो नही ह ना, महानुभाव मेरी मदद करे ।


प्रिय सदस्य, 
आपके लिए सबसे सही इलाज होगा कि आपके शहर या आसपास के किसी *"योग्य"* डॉक्टर को दिखा कर इलाज लें क्योंकि मामला चोट का है एवं याधि अब भी कहीं कोई आंतरिक रूप से चोट है तो उसके ठीक होने में समय लगेगा एवं उपयुक्त दवा का सेवन लाभकारी होगा.



> केशो के झड़ने या टूटने पर सिर में नीबू के रस में दो गुना नारियल का तेल मिलाकर उंगलियो कि अग्रिम पोरो से आहिस्ता - आहिस्ता केशो कि जड़ो में मालिश करने से आपके केश झड़ने बंद हो जायेगे।  साथ ही केश मुलायम व् सीकरी मुक्त हो जायेगे तथा बालो से संबन्धित अन्य सभी रोग भी दूर हो जायेगे।


व्यक्तिगत रूप से मैं नीम्बू के रस की हानि का अनुभव बता रहा हूँ 
नीम्बू का रस तीखा (अम्लीय) होता है 
यह रूरी की अधिकता में चमड़ी के अंदर जलन पैदा कर सकता है,
इस से बाल असमय सफ़ेद हो सकते हैं.

यदि नीम्बू का रस सेवन करना हो तो इसे पानी मिलाकर तनु कर लें अर्थात तीव्रता कम कर लें.

----------


## gulabo

> भाभी आपने आखो के लिए भी पूछा था ना -
> दो रति फिटकरी बारीक़ पीसकर तीस ग्राम गुलाबजल में घोलकर रख ले। ड्रॉपर द्वारा इस लोशन कि दो दो बूंद दिन में दो तिन बार आँख में टपकाने से आँख का दर्द, लाली दूर होगी कीच या गीड़ का बहुत आना बंद होगा। दुखती आखो के लिए ये बहुत अच्छा उपाय हे। 
> यदि गुलाब जल न मिले तो उसकी जगह डिस्टिल वाटर या उबला हुआ पानी ठंडा किया हुआ इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता हे।


बहुत ही अच्छे अच्छे उपाय बताये है आपने आजमा के देखती हूँ फिर परिणाम कि चर्चा करेंगे !

----------


## rustam

> प्रिय सदस्य, 
> आपके लिए सबसे सही इलाज होगा कि आपके शहर या आसपास के किसी *"योग्य"* डॉक्टर को दिखा कर इलाज लें क्योंकि मामला चोट का है एवं याधि अब भी कहीं कोई आंतरिक रूप से चोट है तो उसके ठीक होने में समय लगेगा एवं उपयुक्त दवा का सेवन लाभकारी होगा.
> 
> व्यक्तिगत रूप से मैं नीम्बू के रस की हानि का अनुभव बता रहा हूँ 
> नीम्बू का रस तीखा (अम्लीय) होता है 
> यह रूरी की अधिकता में चमड़ी के अंदर जलन पैदा कर सकता है,
> इस से बाल असमय सफ़ेद हो सकते हैं.
> 
> यदि नीम्बू का रस सेवन करना हो तो इसे पानी मिलाकर तनु कर लें अर्थात तीव्रता कम कर लें.


मे भी यही सोच रहा था, सुझाव देने के लिये धन्यवाद भाई ।

----------


## akshay singhania

> सूत्र बड़ा ही स्वास्थयवर्धक और फ़ोरम के सदस्यो के लिए लाभकारी है कृपया पुर्ण योग्यता के साथ स्वास्थय लाभ करवाते रहे


मैं पूरी कोशिश करूँगा श्री जी ,सूत्र पर आपका स्वागत है.

----------


## akshay singhania

> बालो में रुसी के लिए भी कुछ है क्या ? बाल बहुत कम हो गये है रुसी कि वजह से !


गुलाबो जी आप Selsun या Nizoral Anti dandruff शैम्पू से हफ्ते में दो बार बालों को धोइए..इन दोनों मेंketoconazole होता है जो रूसी की समस्या को जड़ से समाप्त कर देता है ..इसके अलावा डाइट पर ध्यान देना भी बहुत आवश्यक है,ऑयली फूड्स का सेवन कम करें और प्रोटीन एवम विटामिन युक्त पदार्थों का अधिक मात्रा में सेवन करें,बालों में प्रतिदिन तेल मालिश करें और मालिश से पहले तेल में दो चम्मच आंवले का रस मिला लें और हल्का सा गरम कर लें ,इसके एक घंटे बाद किसी माइल्ड शैम्पू से बाल धोएं, अन्य घरेलु उपायों में आप दही का इस्तेमाल कर सकती हैं,इसके लिए आप अपने स्कैल्प पर खट्टा दही अप्लाई कर दीजिये और आधे घंटे बाद धो लीजिये,ध्यान रहे की पानी ज्यादा गरम न हो क्यूंकि गरम पानी बालों में dandruff पैदा करने का मूल कारण बनता है और इसीलिए सर्दियों में dandruff की समस्या ज्यादा होती है क्यूंकि लोग गरम पानी का इस्तेमाल शुरू कर देते हैं,इसलिए रोग को पैदा करने वाले कारणों से अवश्य बचें.

----------


## akshay singhania

> मेरी उम्र २२ साल हे, १५ दिन पहले मे सीडी के एक नुकिले पत्थर पर गिर गया था , जिससे अण्डकोष के नीचे वाली जगह पर चोट लगी थी, बहुत तेज दर्द हुआ था, अब दर्द तो ळिक हो गया । 
> लेकिन अब उत्तेजना के समय भी पेनिस  पुरी तरह से टाइट नही हो पाता हे, ओर पेनिस को दबाने पर दर्द भी होता हे,
> प्लीज मेरी मदद करे, मे बहुत तनाव मे हु, मुझे क्या करना चाहिये  ओर समस्या ज्यादा गम्भीर तो नही ह ना, महानुभाव मेरी मदद करे ।





> क्या यहा कोई नही हे जो मेरी मदद कर सके |


मित्र रुस्तम,जहां तक मैं समझता हूँ आपकी समस्या उस चोट की वजह से नहीं है फिर भी आपको किसी अच्छे फिजिशियन को दिखा देना चाहिए,अगर उन्हें जरूरी लगेगा तो आपकी कुछ जांचे करेंगे और जरुरत पड़ने पर sexologist की रिफरेन्स दे सकते हैं,अगर आपकी समस्या अन्य कारणों की वजह से हुई तो मैं आपकी सहायता अवश्य करूँगा लेकिन पहले आपको अपनी जांच करवाना आवश्यक है.

----------


## akshay singhania

> सिर में रुसी या सीकरी 
> 
> 
> नारियल का तेल १०० ग्राम, कपूर ५ ग्राम दोनों को मिलाकर शीशी में रख ले! दिन में दो बार-स्नान के बाद केश सुख जाने और रात को सोने से पहले सिर पर खूब मालिश करे।  दूसरे ही दिन से रुसी (सफ़ेद पतली भूसी कि तरह) में लाभ होना सुरु हो जायेगा।  
> विशेष :- 
> तोला एक कपूर ले, पाव नारियल तेल,
> शीशी में रख लीजिये, कर दोनों का मेल। 
> त्रिफला से सिर धोय के, तेल लगाये जोय,
> केश बढे अरु नर्म हो, सिर में ठंडक होय।





> केशो के झड़ने या टूटने पर सिर में नीबू के रस में दो गुना नारियल का तेल मिलाकर उंगलियो कि अग्रिम पोरो से आहिस्ता - आहिस्ता केशो कि जड़ो में मालिश करने से आपके केश झड़ने बंद हो जायेगे।  साथ ही केश मुलायम व् सीकरी मुक्त हो जायेगे तथा बालो से संबन्धित अन्य सभी रोग भी दूर हो जायेगे।





> आधी या एक मूली रोजाना दोपहर में भोजन के बाद काली मिर्च तथा नमक लगाकर खाने से बाल लम्बे होगे और रंग साफ़ होगा।  तीन-चार महीने लगातार खाये।  एक महीने तक इसका इसका इसी तरह सेवन करने से कब्ज , अफारा और अरुचि में आराम होता हे।  अनुकूल होने पर ही यह प्रयोग चालू रखे क्योकि मूली किसी किसी को ही अनुकूल नहीं होती हे।





> भाभी आपने आखो के  लिए भी पूछा था ना -
> दो रति फिटकरी बारीक़ पीसकर तीस ग्राम गुलाबजल में घोलकर रख ले।  ड्रॉपर द्वारा इस लोशन कि दो दो बूंद दिन में दो तिन बार आँख में टपकाने  से आँख का दर्द, लाली दूर होगी कीच या गीड़ का बहुत आना बंद होगा।  दुखती आखो के लिए ये बहुत अच्छा उपाय हे।  
> यदि गुलाब जल न मिले तो उसकी जगह डिस्टिल वाटर या उबला हुआ पानी ठंडा किया हुआ इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता हे।


मित्र sushilnkt सूत्र पर आपका स्वागत है, बुरा न मानियेगा लेकिन मैं आपके पहले और अंतिम उपाय से सहमत नहीं हूँ क्यूंकि आपका पहला कपूर वाला नुस्खा जिस युग का है तब हर चीज़ शुद्ध मिला करती थी और आजकल मिलावट और कृत्रिम चीज़ों का बोलबाला है ऐसे में अगर कपूर उत्तम और शुद्ध न हुई तो बाल सफ़ेद हो जायेंगे अथवा गंजापन भी हो सकता है और सबसे आखिर में जो आपने आँखों में फिटकरी डालने की बात कही है वो भी अनुचित है,इससे आँखों की रौशनी पर प्रभाव पढ़ सकता है ,स्थाई अथवा अस्थाई रूप से अंधापन भी संभव है ..आपसे अनुरोध है कि ऐसी कोई सलाह इस सूत्र पर न दें जिससे किसी को हानि होने की संभावना हो..धन्यवाद.

----------


## akshay singhania

> प्रिय सदस्य, 
> आपके लिए सबसे सही इलाज होगा कि आपके शहर या आसपास के किसी *"योग्य"* डॉक्टर को दिखा कर इलाज लें क्योंकि मामला चोट का है एवं याधि अब भी कहीं कोई आंतरिक रूप से चोट है तो उसके ठीक होने में समय लगेगा एवं उपयुक्त दवा का सेवन लाभकारी होगा.
> 
> व्यक्तिगत रूप से मैं नीम्बू के रस की हानि का अनुभव बता रहा हूँ 
> नीम्बू का रस तीखा (अम्लीय) होता है 
> यह रूरी की अधिकता में चमड़ी के अंदर जलन पैदा कर सकता है,
> इस से बाल असमय सफ़ेद हो सकते हैं.
> 
> यदि नीम्बू का रस सेवन करना हो तो इसे पानी मिलाकर तनु कर लें अर्थात तीव्रता कम कर लें.



मैं पूरी तरह सहमत हूँ,निम्बू का इस्तेमाल हमेशा dilute करके ही करना  चाहिए अन्यथा दांतों,बालों या त्वचा को हानि पहुँचती है और त्वचा पर तो  अक्सर dilute किया हुआ रस भी काम नहीं करता क्यूंकि निम्बू शुष्क प्रकृति  वालों को सूट नहीं करता है.

----------


## rustam

> मित्र रुस्तम,जहां तक मैं समझता हूँ आपकी समस्या उस चोट की वजह से नहीं है फिर भी आपको किसी अच्छे फिजिशियन को दिखा देना चाहिए,अगर उन्हें जरूरी लगेगा तो आपकी कुछ जांचे करेंगे और जरुरत पड़ने पर sexologist की रिफरेन्स दे सकते हैं,अगर आपकी समस्या अन्य कारणों की वजह से हुई तो मैं आपकी सहायता अवश्य करूँगा लेकिन पहले आपको अपनी जांच करवाना आवश्यक है.


मे आपकी बातो से सहमत हु लेकिन समस्या चोट कि वजह से ही हुई हे क्यो कि चोट लगने के करीब १० दिन बाद ये समस्या उत्प्न्न हुई हे, जहा तक हे पेनिस तक blood supply देने वाली किसी नस मे खुन जम गया हे जिससे पेनिस तक blood supply पुरी तरह से नही पहुच पा रही हे ।मेने sexologist को भी दिखाया था तो उन्होने पेनिस की sonography की थी,sonography के समय पेनिस तकblood supply बिल्कुल भी नही पहुच रही थी तो dr. ने पेनिस को हाथ से सहलाकर तनाव लाने के लिये कहा था जिससे बिल्कुल थोडा सा तनाव आया था ओर फ़िर चेक किया तो blood supply normal थी report आने के बाद बोले बिल्कुल सही हे कोई समस्या नही हे लेकीन समस्या तो मुझे हे मालुम हे, dr.  ने तो सिर्फ़ blood supply चेक की हे । penis tight  तो होता हे लेकिन पुरी तरह से नही होता अब इसका मतलब तो यही हुआ कि पेनिस तक blood supply पुरी तरह से नही पहुच पा रही , कह्ते हे मन का वहम हे ओर कुछ नही, dr. ने सिर्फ़ पेनिस का checkup किया था जहा लगी थी उस जगह का नही अब आप ही कोई मार्गदर्शन करे ,आपके उत्तर का इन्तजार रहेगा ।

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

वा वा जनाब ये तो बहुते ही काम का सूत्र जान पड़ता है जनाब <<<<<<
क्रपया ऐसे ही काम की जानकारी देते रहें जनाब <<<<

----------


## akshay singhania

> मे आपकी बातो से सहमत हु लेकिन समस्या चोट कि वजह से ही हुई हे क्यो कि चोट लगने के करीब १० दिन बाद ये समस्या उत्प्न्न हुई हे, जहा तक हे पेनिस तक blood supply देने वाली किसी नस मे खुन जम गया हे जिससे पेनिस तक blood supply पुरी तरह से नही पहुच पा रही हे ।मेने sexologist को भी दिखाया था तो उन्होने पेनिस की sonography की थी,sonography के समय पेनिस तकblood supply बिल्कुल भी नही पहुच रही थी तो dr. ने पेनिस को हाथ से सहलाकर तनाव लाने के लिये कहा था जिससे बिल्कुल थोडा सा तनाव आया था ओर फ़िर चेक किया तो blood supply normal थी report आने के बाद बोले बिल्कुल सही हे कोई समस्या नही हे लेकीन समस्या तो मुझे हे मालुम हे, dr.  ने तो सिर्फ़ blood supply चेक की हे । penis tight  तो होता हे लेकिन पुरी तरह से नही होता अब इसका मतलब तो यही हुआ कि पेनिस तक blood supply पुरी तरह से नही पहुच पा रही , कह्ते हे मन का वहम हे ओर कुछ नही, dr. ने सिर्फ़ पेनिस का checkup किया था जहा लगी थी उस जगह का नही अब आप ही कोई मार्गदर्शन करे ,आपके उत्तर का इन्तजार रहेगा ।


रुस्तम जी ,जैसा की मैंने आपको बताया था की आपकी समस्या उस चोट की वजह से  नहीं है और सोनोग्राफी से ये बात साबित हो गयी है क्यूंकि ब्लड तो तभी फ्लो  होगा जब लिंग में तनाव होगा और तनाव आने के बाद सोनोग्राफी की रिपोर्ट  नार्मल आई. एक्चुअली इसके पीछे जो कारण होते हैं वो शारीरिक से ज्यादा  मानसिक होते हैं खैर अब पेनिस के टाइट न होने की जो समस्या है वो पूरी तरह  दूर हो जाएगी ,आप चिंता न करें ..कृपया निम्न प्रश्नों के उत्तर मुझे दें  तब मैं आपके लिए दवा का सही चुनाव कर पाउँगा ..आप चाहें तो मुझे pm कर सकते  हैं .

(१) उम्र
(२) मैरिटल स्टेटस 
(3) समस्या कितने वक़्त से है ?
(4) धुम्रपान एवम शराब का सेवन करते हैं या नहीं और करते हैं तो कितना करते हैं ?
(५) चाय अथवा कॉफ़ी कितनी मात्रा में सेवन करते हैं ?
(६) खाने -पीने की आदतें अर्थात कब और क्या खाना पसंद है ?
(7) प्यास कितनी लगती है और पानी की प्रतिदिन सेवन मात्र कितनी है ?
(8) शरीर में अन्य कोई समस्या हो तो उसका विवरण दें जैसे ब्लड प्रेशर,मधुमेह,मानस  िक तनाव आदि
(९) आपको बचपन से अब तक कोई गंभीर रोग हुआ हो तथा परिवार में किसी अन्य बिमारी का कोई इतिहास रहा हो तो उसका विवरण दें.
(१०) पहले किन-किन दवाइयों का सेवन किया और अगर अब भी कोई दवाई ले रहे हैं तो उसका नाम एवम सेवन मात्र बताएं.
(११) अपनी आदतों के बारे में भी बताएं जैसे आपका डेली रूटीन क्या है और क्या हौबीज़ हैं ?
(१२) सुबह उठने के बाद कैसा महसूस करते हैं एवम रात्री को नींद कैसी आती है ?

इन सब प्रश्नों के उत्तर मिलते ही आपको मैं प्रिस्क्रिप्शन pm कर दूंगा.

----------


## akshay singhania

> वा वा जनाब ये तो बहुते ही काम का सूत्र जान पड़ता है जनाब <<<<<<
> क्रपया ऐसे ही काम की जानकारी देते रहें जनाब <<<<


शुक्रिया KAVI SAAHAB ,सूत्र पर आपका स्वागत है.

----------


## rustam

> रुस्तम जी ,जैसा की मैंने आपको बताया था की आपकी समस्या उस चोट की वजह से  नहीं है और सोनोग्राफी से ये बात साबित हो गयी है क्यूंकि ब्लड तो तभी फ्लो  होगा जब लिंग में तनाव होगा और तनाव आने के बाद सोनोग्राफी की रिपोर्ट  नार्मल आई. एक्चुअली इसके पीछे जो कारण होते हैं वो शारीरिक से ज्यादा  मानसिक होते हैं खैर अब पेनिस के टाइट न होने की जो समस्या है वो पूरी तरह  दूर हो जाएगी ,आप चिंता न करें ..कृपया निम्न प्रश्नों के उत्तर मुझे दें  तब मैं आपके लिए दवा का सही चुनाव कर पाउँगा ..आप चाहें तो मुझे pm कर सकते  हैं .
> 
> (१) उम्र
> (२) मैरिटल स्टेटस 
> (3) समस्या कितने वक़्त से है ?
> (4) धुम्रपान एवम शराब का सेवन करते हैं या नहीं और करते हैं तो कितना करते हैं ?
> (५) चाय अथवा कॉफ़ी कितनी मात्रा में सेवन करते हैं ?
> (६) खाने -पीने की आदतें अर्थात कब और क्या खाना पसंद है ?
> (7) प्यास कितनी लगती है और पानी की प्रतिदिन सेवन मात्र कितनी है ?
> ...


मित्र सारी जानकारी आपको पीअम कर दी हे लेकीन एक बात मुझे परेशान किये हुए हे की ये समस्या चोट लगने के बाद उत्पन्न हुई हे ओर आप कह रहे हे कि ये चोट कि वजह से नही हे तो क्या ये महज एक इत्तेफ़ाक हे ।मदद करने के लिये धन्यवाद मित्र आपके उतर का इन्तजार करुगा 
क्रप्या ये भी बताये की समस्या कितने दिन मे ठीक हो जायेगी

----------


## akshay singhania

> मित्र सारी जानकारी आपको पीअम कर दी हे लेकीन एक बात मुझे परेशान किये हुए हे की ये समस्या चोट लगने के बाद उत्पन्न हुई हे ओर आप कह रहे हे कि ये चोट कि वजह से नही हे तो क्या ये महज एक इत्तेफ़ाक हे ।मदद करने के लिये धन्यवाद मित्र आपके उतर का इन्तजार करुगा 
> क्रप्या ये भी बताये की समस्या कितने दिन मे ठीक हो जायेगी


मित्र आपको prescrption pm कर दिया है और साथ ही साथ दी गयी सलाह पर अमल करेंगे तो ईश्वर की कृपा से आप शीघ्र ही स्वास्थय लाभ महसूस करेंगे.

----------


## rustam

> मित्र आपको prescrption pm कर दिया है और साथ ही साथ दी गयी सलाह पर अमल करेंगे तो ईश्वर की कृपा से आप शीघ्र ही स्वास्थय लाभ महसूस करेंगे.


बहुत-२ धन्यवाद मित्र मे आज कल मे ही ये कोर्स शुरु कर दुङ्गा

----------


## rustam

> मित्र आपको prescrption pm कर दिया है और साथ ही साथ दी गयी सलाह पर अमल करेंगे तो ईश्वर की कृपा से आप शीघ्र ही स्वास्थय लाभ महसूस करेंगे.


क्या हुआ मित्र akshay आपने जो दवा बताई थी मेने उसके बारे मे कुछ पुछा था उसके लिये आपको पीअम कर दिया हे आपसे निवेदन हे कि जल्द से जल्द मेरा सन्देह दुर करे ताकी मे कोर्स शुरु कर सकु

----------


## akshay singhania

> क्या हुआ मित्र akshay आपने जो दवा बताई थी मेने उसके बारे मे कुछ पुछा था उसके लिये आपको पीअम कर दिया हे आपसे निवेदन हे कि जल्द से जल्द मेरा सन्देह दुर करे ताकी मे कोर्स शुरु कर सकु


माफ़ करना मित्र थोडा व्यस्त था,आपको pm कर दिया है बिलकुल निश्चिंत हो जाइये.

----------


## donsplender

बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक.... साथ ही स्वस्थ्यवर्धक सूत्र !

----------


## donsplender

> क्रोध को नियंत्रित करने के लिए कुछ सुझाव दें.





> Ingole जी के अनुरोध पर गुस्से के सम्बन्ध अपने विचार रखूँगा 
> 
> हालांकि क्रोध नियंत्रण साइकॉलोजी डिपार्टमेंट से सम्बंधित है यानी इसे एक साइकैट्रिस्ट ही अच्छी तरह से हैंडल कर सकता है,हम तो केवल कुछ एलोपैथिक मेडिसिन्स का उपयोग करते हैं मरीज़ की कंडीशन के अनुसार ,फिर भी मैं मंच के सदस्यों के लिए क्रोध नियंत्रण पर अपने विचार अवश्य रखूँगा.
> 
> (१) क्रोध न करने का सबसे सरल उपाय है क्रोध करना अर्थात क्रोध को बाहर निकाल देना "साइंस में एक लॉ लगभग सभी ने पढ़ा होगा कि जब हम किसी वस्तु पर बल लगते हैं तो वो वस्तु भी उतना ही विपरीत बल हम पर लगाती है"..तो क्रोध को जितना दबायेंगे ये उतनी ही गति के साथ आप पर हमला करेगा तो क्यों न इसे निकाल दिया जाए  ..इसका प्रोसीज़र ऐसा है कि आप एक शीशे के सामने खड़े हो जाइये और उस बात को याद कीजिये जिसको लेकर अक्सर आपको क्रोध आ जाता है और फिर वैसे ही चिल्लाइये जैसा आप उस क्रोध की सिचुएशन में करते हैं लेकिन लगातार खुद को आईने में देखते रहिये..यकीनन आपको क्रोध से मुक्ति मिल जायेगी.
> 
> (२) दूसरा उपाय है योगासन,व्यायाम एवम प्राणायाम, इन तीनों के अभ्यास से आप न केवल क्रोध पर बल्कि बहुत सी बीमारियों पर कण्ट्रोल कर सकते हैं.


..................

क्रोध का समाधान कोर्इ भी दवार्इ नहीं हो सकती !! 
इसके लिए क्रोध की उत्पत्ती के कारणों को जानना आवश्यक है !
क्रोध का मूल कारण है 'अपेक्षा यानी अपेक्षाओं का पुरा ना होना । ये अपेक्षाए जब हम किसी से करते है और वो हमारे अनुरूप नहीं हो पाती तो हम क्रोध करते है । क्रोध के बारे में बताने के लिए ढेर सारा लिखना पड़ेगा अस्तु इसके सहज समाधान के लिए सुझाव दूगा की आप किसी धार्मिक कारण,श्रद्धा-भकित आदि के कारण से नहीं बल्की व्यवहारिक कारणों को सही रूप में समझने हेतु भगवत गीता को सही तरिके से समझते हुए पढ़े । सब समाधान हो जायेगा !!!

----------


## pkj21

क्रोध का समाधान कोर्इ भी दवार्इ नहीं हो सकती !!

----------


## akshay singhania

> बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक.... साथ ही स्वस्थ्यवर्धक सूत्र !





> ..................
> 
> क्रोध का समाधान कोर्इ भी दवार्इ नहीं हो सकती !! 
> इसके लिए क्रोध की उत्पत्ती के कारणों को जानना आवश्यक है !
> क्रोध का मूल कारण है 'अपेक्षा यानी अपेक्षाओं का पुरा ना होना । ये अपेक्षाए जब हम किसी से करते है और वो हमारे अनुरूप नहीं हो पाती तो हम क्रोध करते है । क्रोध के बारे में बताने के लिए ढेर सारा लिखना पड़ेगा अस्तु इसके सहज समाधान के लिए सुझाव दूगा की आप किसी धार्मिक कारण,श्रद्धा-भकित आदि के कारण से नहीं बल्की व्यवहारिक कारणों को सही रूप में समझने हेतु भगवत गीता को सही तरिके से समझते हुए पढ़े । सब समाधान हो जायेगा !!!


सूत्र पर आपका स्वागत है *donsplender* जी ..आपने सही कहा ,मैं स्वयं भी श्रीमदभागवतगीता पढ़ता हूँ ..और बाकी सबसे भी अपील करता हूँ इसे पढने की, और ये जरुरी नहीं की आप श्रीमदभगवतगीता का ही पाठ करें ..आप जिस धर्म अथवा समुदाय के हैं उसी धर्म पर आधारित पुस्तकें पढ़िए वरना जहां तक हो सके अच्छा साहित्य पढ़िए,इससे ना केवल क्रोध पर नियंत्रण करने में सहायता मिलेगी बल्कि ज्ञान में भी वृद्धि होगी.

----------


## akshay singhania

> क्रोध का समाधान कोर्इ भी दवार्इ नहीं हो सकती !!


मित्र pkj21 सूत्र पर आपका स्वागत है ..क्रोध तामस से उत्पन्न हुआ है,इसे तो केवल अपने मन को सही दिशा देकर ही काबू किया जा सकता है ..दवाइयां तो टेम्पररी रिलीफ के लिए होती हैं जिन्हें हम एंटी डिप्रेसेंट्स की श्रेणी में रखते हैं,कभी कभार ट्रैंक्विलाइजर्स भी प्रयोग में लाई जाती हैं.

----------


## akshay singhania

*आशा करता हूँ सभी मित्र स्वस्थ्य होंगे..आज मैं एक उत्तम जानकारी आपके साथ शेयर करना चाहता हूँ. ये सर्दियों का मौसम है और तेल मालिश तो सभी करते हैं,शरीर की मालिश से न केवल वात शांत होता है बल्कि सम्पूर्ण शरीर को बल और कांती की प्राप्ति होती है. तिल के तेल को अभ्यंग अर्थात मालिश के लिए सर्वोत्तम माना गया है किन्तु आप अपनी सुविधा और सामर्थ्यनुसार जैतून आदि तेल भी उपयोग कर सकते हैं. तेल मालिश की शुरुआत हमेशा पैरों से करनी चाहिए और सर्वप्रथम पैरों के अंगूठों के नाखूनों में तेल डालना चाहिए इससे नेत्र ज्योति बढती है. पैरों के तलवों को भी तेल से अच्छी तरह मलना चाहिए इससे लकवा नहीं मारता यानी पैरालिसिस से बचाव होता है तत्पश्चात टांगों से धीरे-धीरे ऊपर की ओर बढ़ते हुए,नाभि में तेल डालें इससे होंठ स्वस्थ्य रहते हैं फिर सर के बालों तक तेल मालिश करनी चाहिए.*

----------


## akshay singhania

*इसके पश्चात धूप स्नान करना चाहिए इसके पीछे एक वैज्ञानिक कारण है,साधारण अवस्था में त्वचा पर पड़ने वाली धूप के मुकाबले तेल मालिश के बाद धूप में बैठने से शरीर को अधिक विटामिन डी प्राप्त होता है जिससे हड्डियां मजबूत होती हैं और त्वचा को कांती प्राप्त होती है. आधा घंटा धूप स्नान के पश्चात दस मिनट के लिए छाया में बैठना चाहिए एवम दस मिनट पश्चात ठन्डे अथवा गुनगुने पानी से शरीर को अच्छी तरह रगड़ कर साफ़ करना चाहिए जिससे रोमछिद्र अच्छी तरह खुल जाएँ और त्वचा सांस ले सके.
वैसे तो तेल मालिश प्रतिदिन करनी चाहिए लेकिन आजकल की व्यस्त ज़िन्दगी में हफ्ते में कम से कम एक बार जरुर अभ्यंग करें एवम पैरों के अंगूठों के नाख़ून में तेल डालना,नाभि में तेल डालना तथा तलवों की मालिश तो प्रतिदिन की जा सकती है.
इसके अलावा आप को जब भी समय मिले,हो सके तो प्रात:काल या सोने से पहले मुंह में थोडा सा तिल या सरसों का तेल(२ चम्मच) डाल लीजिये एवम मुह में ही इधर उधर घुमाते रहिये,इसे कवल कहते हैं. ऐसा करने दांत तो स्वस्थ्य रहते ही हैं साथ ही साथ दांतों में ठंडा-गरम लगने की समस्या भी कभी नहीं होती है.
तो मित्रों आज से ही अभ्यंग यानी मसाज और बाकी उपाय करना शुरू कर दें और स्वयं लाभ महसूस करें.*

----------


## donsplender

मालीश की बहुत ही अच्छी सलाह !! 
..पर मेने बहुत देर कर दी !! अब अस्वस्थ हो के इन दिनों दवाई यूक्त तेल से मालिश कर रहा हूं ।
मुझे कुल्हे की हड्डी और रीड की हड्डी की पुंछ से लेकर बीच कमर तक बहुत दर्द रहना चालु हो गया है शायद कुछ नस आदि मिसप्लेस हो गई है ! मालिश से आराम लग रहा है । सिर की जड से लेकर पुरी रीड की मालीश कर रहा हुं !

----------


## akshay singhania

> मालीश की बहुत ही अच्छी सलाह !! 
> ..पर मेने बहुत देर कर दी !! अब अस्वस्थ हो के इन दिनों दवाई यूक्त तेल से मालिश कर रहा हूं ।
> मुझे कुल्हे की हड्डी और रीड की हड्डी की पुंछ से लेकर बीच कमर तक बहुत दर्द रहना चालु हो गया है शायद कुछ नस आदि मिसप्लेस हो गई है ! मालिश से आराम लग रहा है । सिर की जड से लेकर पुरी रीड की मालीश कर रहा हुं !


We use Cortisone injections,Muscle relaxers like diazepam,Nerve pain medications such as Neurontin & sometimes Narcoticsbut only if your pain doesn't improve with over-the-counter medications.But in my opinion, Massage is the best option.Continue with oil massage if u are feeling better with it.

----------


## donsplender

> We use Cortisone injections,Muscle relaxers like diazepam,Nerve pain medications such as Neurontin & sometimes Narcoticsbut only if your pain doesn't improve with over-the-counter medications.But in my opinion, Massage is the best option.Continue with oil massage if u are feeling better with it.


धन्यवाद मित्र !!

----------


## akshay singhania

> धन्यवाद मित्र !!


Ur welcome & If you need any assistance regarding your disease, please let me know.

----------


## donsplender

> Ur welcome & If you need any assistance regarding your disease, please let me know.


धन्यवाद मित्र सहयोग आग्रह के लिए !

----------


## jj511111

mitr aajkal sardi badhati ja rahi hai aur mausami bimari sardi-jukam aur khansi ki pareshani jyada rahati hai , kya homeopathy men aisi koi dava hai jisko ghar par rakhkar rakhen aur jarurat padhane par upyog ki ja sake bade aur bachchon dono ke liye kripya iska smadhan karen dhanyvad

----------


## akshay singhania

> mitr aajkal sardi badhati ja rahi hai aur mausami bimari sardi-jukam aur khansi ki pareshani jyada rahati hai , kya homeopathy men aisi koi dava hai jisko ghar par rakhkar rakhen aur jarurat padhane par upyog ki ja sake bade aur bachchon dono ke liye kripya iska smadhan karen dhanyvad


मित्र jj511111 सूत्र पर आपका स्वागत है..देखिये सर्वप्रथम तो मैं आपको बताना चाहूँगा कि दवाई किसी भी पैथी की क्यों न हो न,उसका व्यर्थ सेवन हानिकारक हो सकता है दूसरा ये की होमियोपैथी में दवाइयां लक्षणानुसार चुनी जाती हैं इसलिए ऐसी कोई दवाई नहीं है जो घर में रखकर आप हर एक व्यक्ति का इलाज कर सकें, हाँ अगर आप सर्दी-झुकाम जैसी बीमारियों से बचना चाहते हैं तो बाज़ार से आमलकी रसायन (इक्कीस भावना युक्त)  ले आयें एवम प्रतिदिन सुबह शाम 1-1 tsp शहद मिलाकर लें ,छोटे बच्चों को चौथाई से आधा चम्मच सुबह के समय शहद के साथ दें इससे न केवल सर्दी-झुकाम से बचे रहेंगे बल्कि शारीरिक शक्ति भी बढेगी.
वैसे जब आपने ये प्रश्न पूछा है तो मैं एक बात अवश्य यहाँ बताना चाहूँगा कि बचपन से ही मैं च्यवनप्राश का सेवन करता आ रहा हूँ और मेरी grandmother जिनकी ऐज अब 92 साल है ,उनके अधिकतर बाल आज भी काले हैं और वो चश्मा भी नहीं लगाती,खूब घुमती फिरती हैं और हमेशा चुस्त दुरुस्त रहती हैं ..वैसे तो बाज़ार में अनेकों ब्रांड्स अवेलेबल हैं च्यान्प्राश के लेकिन वो महेंगे भी हैं और उनकी गुणवत्ता भी श्रेष्ठ नहीं होती,बचपन से ही एक वैद्यजी जिनकी उम्र अब 94  साल है उनका बनाया हुआ च्यवनप्राश दादी जी मुझे खिलाती आई हैं और खुद भी वो इसका सेवन करती हैं,जबकि ये च्यवनप्राश हमें दुसरे शहर से मंगाना पड़ता है लेकिन वाकई मुझे नहीं याद कि पिछली बार मुझे झुकाम कब हुआ था. तो मित्र अगर आपके आसपास कोई वैद्यजी स्वयं च्यवनप्राश बनाते हों तो उसका सेवन कीजिये अन्यथा आप चाहें तो मुझसे उन वैद्यजी का नाम व नंबर pm करके भी ले सकते हैं.

----------


## donsplender

> मित्र jj511111 सूत्र पर आपका स्वागत है..देखिये सर्वप्रथम तो मैं आपको बताना चाहूँगा कि दवाई किसी भी पैथी की क्यों न हो न,उसका व्यर्थ सेवन हानिकारक हो सकता है दूसरा ये की होमियोपैथी में दवाइयां लक्षणानुसार चुनी जाती हैं इसलिए ऐसी कोई दवाई नहीं है जो घर में रखकर आप हर एक व्यक्ति का इलाज कर सकें, हाँ अगर आप सर्दी-झुकाम जैसी बीमारियों से बचना चाहते हैं तो बाज़ार से आमलकी रसायन (इक्कीस भावना युक्त)  ले आयें एवम प्रतिदिन सुबह शाम 1-1 tsp शहद मिलाकर लें ,छोटे बच्चों को चौथाई से आधा चम्मच सुबह के समय शहद के साथ दें इससे न केवल सर्दी-झुकाम से बचे रहेंगे बल्कि शारीरिक शक्ति भी बढेगी.
> वैसे जब आपने ये प्रश्न पूछा है तो मैं एक बात अवश्य यहाँ बताना चाहूँगा कि बचपन से ही मैं च्यवनप्राश का सेवन करता आ रहा हूँ और मेरी grandmother जिनकी ऐज अब 92 साल है ,उनके अधिकतर बाल आज भी काले हैं और वो चश्मा भी नहीं लगाती,खूब घुमती फिरती हैं और हमेशा चुस्त दुरुस्त रहती हैं ..वैसे तो बाज़ार में अनेकों ब्रांड्स अवेलेबल हैं च्यान्प्राश के लेकिन वो महेंगे भी हैं और उनकी गुणवत्ता भी श्रेष्ठ नहीं होती,बचपन से ही एक वैद्यजी जिनकी उम्र अब 94  साल है उनका बनाया हुआ च्यवनप्राश दादी जी मुझे खिलाती आई हैं और खुद भी वो इसका सेवन करती हैं,जबकि ये च्यवनप्राश हमें दुसरे शहर से मंगाना पड़ता है लेकिन वाकई मुझे नहीं याद कि पिछली बार मुझे झुकाम कब हुआ था. तो मित्र अगर आपके आसपास कोई वैद्यजी स्वयं च्यवनप्राश बनाते हों तो उसका सेवन कीजिये अन्यथा आप चाहें तो मुझसे उन वैद्यजी का नाम व नंबर pm करके भी ले सकते हैं.





कृपया वैधजी का नाम—पता, नम्बर आदि मुझे भी पी. एम. किजीये ! मुझे भी इसमें रूचि है !!

----------


## jj511111

> मित्र jj511111 सूत्र पर आपका स्वागत है..देखिये सर्वप्रथम तो मैं आपको बताना चाहूँगा कि दवाई किसी भी पैथी की क्यों न हो न,उसका व्यर्थ सेवन हानिकारक हो सकता है दूसरा ये की होमियोपैथी में दवाइयां लक्षणानुसार चुनी जाती हैं इसलिए ऐसी कोई दवाई नहीं है जो घर में रखकर आप हर एक व्यक्ति का इलाज कर सकें, हाँ अगर आप सर्दी-झुकाम जैसी बीमारियों से बचना चाहते हैं तो बाज़ार से आमलकी रसायन (इक्कीस भावना युक्त)  ले आयें एवम प्रतिदिन सुबह शाम 1-1 tsp शहद मिलाकर लें ,छोटे बच्चों को चौथाई से आधा चम्मच सुबह के समय शहद के साथ दें इससे न केवल सर्दी-झुकाम से बचे रहेंगे बल्कि शारीरिक शक्ति भी बढेगी.
> वैसे जब आपने ये प्रश्न पूछा है तो मैं एक बात अवश्य यहाँ बताना चाहूँगा कि बचपन से ही मैं च्यवनप्राश का सेवन करता आ रहा हूँ और मेरी grandmother जिनकी ऐज अब 92 साल है ,उनके अधिकतर बाल आज भी काले हैं और वो चश्मा भी नहीं लगाती,खूब घुमती फिरती हैं और हमेशा चुस्त दुरुस्त रहती हैं ..वैसे तो बाज़ार में अनेकों ब्रांड्स अवेलेबल हैं च्यान्प्राश के लेकिन वो महेंगे भी हैं और उनकी गुणवत्ता भी श्रेष्ठ नहीं होती,बचपन से ही एक वैद्यजी जिनकी उम्र अब 94  साल है उनका बनाया हुआ च्यवनप्राश दादी जी मुझे खिलाती आई हैं और खुद भी वो इसका सेवन करती हैं,जबकि ये च्यवनप्राश हमें दुसरे शहर से मंगाना पड़ता है लेकिन वाकई मुझे नहीं याद कि पिछली बार मुझे झुकाम कब हुआ था. तो मित्र अगर आपके आसपास कोई वैद्यजी स्वयं च्यवनप्राश बनाते हों तो उसका सेवन कीजिये अन्यथा आप चाहें तो मुझसे उन वैद्यजी का नाम व नंबर pm करके भी ले सकते हैं.


बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दी है मित्र 
कृपया वैद्यजी का नाम व नंबर पता सहित पम कर दें यदि पहुँच सुविधाजनक हुई तो वहीँ से लेकर सेवन करेंगे बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## Kamal Ji

च्वनप्राश बहुत उम्दा वास्तु है इसका नित्य सेवन से बहुत से रोगों का अपने आप निदान हो जाता है...
मैंने यहाँ च्वनप्राश जिस मुख्य वस्तु से बनता है उसके बारे में बताना चाहता हूँ........

वह है आंवला. आवले का खाया और किसी बुज़ुर्ग का कहा बाद में पता चलता है...

आप कृपया इसे यहाँ पढ़ लें.......
http://hindivichar.com/showthread.ph...46#post2039646

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र jj511111 सूत्र पर आपका स्वागत है...................... मेरी grandmother जिनकी ऐज अब 92 साल है ,उनके अधिकतर बाल आज भी काले हैं और वो चश्मा भी नहीं लगाती,खूब घुमती फिरती हैं और हमेशा चुस्त दुरुस्त रहती हैं ..वैसे तो बाज़ार में अनेकों ब्रांड्स अवेलेबल हैं च्यान्प्राश के लेकिन वो महेंगे भी हैं और उनकी गुणवत्ता भी श्रेष्ठ नहीं होती,बचपन से ही एक वैद्यजी जिनकी उम्र अब 94  साल है उनका बनाया हुआ च्यवनप्राश दादी जी मुझे खिलाती आई हैं और खुद भी वो इसका सेवन करती हैं,जबकि ये च्यवनप्राश हमें दुसरे शहर से मंगाना पड़ता है लेकिन वाकई मुझे नहीं याद कि पिछली बार मुझे झुकाम कब हुआ था. तो मित्र अगर आपके आसपास कोई वैद्यजी स्वयं च्यवनप्राश बनाते हों तो उसका सेवन कीजिये *अन्यथा आप चाहें तो मुझसे उन वैद्यजी का नाम व नंबर pm करके भी ले सकते हैं.*


मित्र अक्षय जी कृपया मुझे भी आप वैद्य जी का घर का पता , नाम व फोन नम्बर देने का कष्ट करें.
आपके पीएम की प्रतीक्षा में ....धन्यवाद.

----------


## akshay singhania

> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> कृपया वैधजी का नाम—पता, नम्बर आदि मुझे भी पी. एम. किजीये ! मुझे भी इसमें रूचि है !!





> मित्र jj511111 सूत्र पर आपका स्वागत है..देखिये सर्वप्रथम तो मैं आपको बताना चाहूँगा कि दवाई किसी भी पैथी की क्यों न हो न,उसका व्यर्थ सेवन हानिकारक हो सकता है दूसरा ये की होमियोपैथी में दवाइयां लक्षणानुसार चुनी जाती हैं इसलिए ऐसी कोई दवाई नहीं है जो घर में रखकर आप हर एक व्यक्ति का इलाज कर सकें, हाँ अगर आप सर्दी-झुकाम जैसी बीमारियों से बचना चाहते हैं तो बाज़ार से आमलकी रसायन (इक्कीस भावना युक्त)  ले आयें एवम प्रतिदिन सुबह शाम 1-1 tsp शहद मिलाकर लें ,छोटे बच्चों को चौथाई से आधा चम्मच सुबह के समय शहद के साथ दें इससे न केवल सर्दी-झुकाम से बचे रहेंगे बल्कि शारीरिक शक्ति भी बढेगी.
> वैसे जब आपने ये प्रश्न पूछा है तो मैं एक बात अवश्य यहाँ बताना चाहूँगा कि बचपन से ही मैं च्यवनप्राश का सेवन करता आ रहा हूँ और मेरी grandmother जिनकी ऐज अब 92 साल है ,उनके अधिकतर बाल आज भी काले हैं और वो चश्मा भी नहीं लगाती,खूब घुमती फिरती हैं और हमेशा चुस्त दुरुस्त रहती हैं ..वैसे तो बाज़ार में अनेकों ब्रांड्स अवेलेबल हैं च्यान्प्राश के लेकिन वो महेंगे भी हैं और उनकी गुणवत्ता भी श्रेष्ठ नहीं होती,बचपन से ही एक वैद्यजी जिनकी उम्र अब 94  साल है उनका बनाया हुआ च्यवनप्राश दादी जी मुझे खिलाती आई हैं और खुद भी वो इसका सेवन करती हैं,जबकि ये च्यवनप्राश हमें दुसरे शहर से मंगाना पड़ता है लेकिन वाकई मुझे नहीं याद कि पिछली बार मुझे झुकाम कब हुआ था. तो मित्र अगर आपके आसपास कोई वैद्यजी स्वयं च्यवनप्राश बनाते हों तो उसका सेवन कीजिये अन्यथा आप चाहें तो मुझसे उन वैद्यजी का नाम व नंबर pm करके भी ले सकते हैं.





> बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दी है मित्र 
> कृपया वैद्यजी का नाम व नंबर पता सहित पम कर दें यदि पहुँच सुविधाजनक हुई तो वहीँ से लेकर सेवन करेंगे बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद





> मित्र अक्षय जी कृपया मुझे भी आप वैद्य जी का घर का पता , नाम व फोन नम्बर देने का कष्ट करें.
> आपके पीएम की प्रतीक्षा में ....धन्यवाद.


आप सभी मित्रों से क्षमा मांगता हूँ ,वैद्य जी का देहावसान इसी वर्ष जुलाई माह में हो गया था जिसकी मुझे खबर नहीं थी,अभी दादीजी से इस बात का पता चला,भगवान् उनकी पुण्यात्मा को शान्ति प्रदान करे ,दिसम्बर माह से लेकर अप्रैल तक हम सभी उनके बनाए च्यवनप्राश का सेवन करते थे, यहीं पर एक सदस्य को सलाह देते वक़्त अचानक च्यवनप्राश की बात याद आ गयी थी तो मैंने यहाँ जिक्र कर दिया तब दादीजी से पूछने पर ये दुखद बात पता चली, उनके दो बेटे हैं लेकिन एक विदेश में हैं और दूसरे अन्य व्यापार में व्यस्त रहते हैं ,च्यवनप्राश सिर्फ वैद्यजी ही बनाते थे इसलिए आप सभी से क्षमा चाहता हूँ लेकिन उन वैद्यजी का च्यवनप्राश बनाने का नुस्खा मैंने उनके पुत्र जो की मेरे मित्र हैं से अनुरोध करके मांग लिया है,प्राप्त होते ही आपके लिए यहाँ प्रस्तुत करूँगा..आप चाहें तो मामूली सी मेहनत करके च्यवनप्राश खुद बना सकते हैं,विधि मैं आपको बता दूंगा.. बस मुझे देखना ये है की वो वैद्यजी अपने च्यवनप्राश में ऐसा क्या विशेष मिलाते थे जिससे उसकी गुणवत्ता बढ़ जाती थी.

----------


## akshay singhania

> च्वनप्राश बहुत उम्दा वास्तु है इसका नित्य सेवन से बहुत से रोगों का अपने आप निदान हो जाता है...
> मैंने यहाँ च्वनप्राश जिस मुख्य वस्तु से बनता है उसके बारे में बताना चाहता हूँ........
> 
> वह है आंवला. आवले का खाया और किसी बुज़ुर्ग का कहा बाद में पता चलता है...
> 
> आप कृपया इसे यहाँ पढ़ लें.......
> http://hindivichar.com/showthread.ph...46#post2039646


आंवले को आयुर्वेद में रसायन माना गया है और रसायन आयुर्वेद में उस पदार्थ को कहते हैं जिसके सेवन से बुढापा दूर रहता है,रसायनों में रोगों से बचाव के लिए और बुढापे को दूर रखने में आंवले तथा रोगों का नाश करने में हरड़ को उत्तम कहा गया है,चरक संहिता के रसायन खंड में इसका विस्तारपूर्वक वर्णन मिलता है.

----------


## donsplender

> आप सभी मित्रों से क्षमा मांगता हूँ ,वैद्य जी का देहावसान इसी वर्ष जुलाई माह में हो गया था जिसकी मुझे खबर नहीं थी,अभी दादीजी से इस बात का पता चला,भगवान् उनकी पुण्यात्मा को शान्ति प्रदान करे ,दिसम्बर माह से लेकर अप्रैल तक हम सभी उनके बनाए च्यवनप्राश का सेवन करते थे, यहीं पर एक सदस्य को सलाह देते वक़्त अचानक च्यवनप्राश की बात याद आ गयी थी तो मैंने यहाँ जिक्र कर दिया तब दादीजी से पूछने पर ये दुखद बात पता चली, उनके दो बेटे हैं लेकिन एक विदेश में हैं और दूसरे अन्य व्यापार में व्यस्त रहते हैं ,च्यवनप्राश सिर्फ वैद्यजी ही बनाते थे इसलिए आप सभी से क्षमा चाहता हूँ लेकिन उन वैद्यजी का च्यवनप्राश बनाने का नुस्खा मैंने उनके पुत्र जो की मेरे मित्र हैं से अनुरोध करके मांग लिया है,प्राप्त होते ही आपके लिए यहाँ प्रस्तुत करूँगा..आप चाहें तो मामूली सी मेहनत करके च्यवनप्राश खुद बना सकते हैं,विधि मैं आपको बता दूंगा.. बस मुझे देखना ये है की वो वैद्यजी अपने च्यवनप्राश में ऐसा क्या विशेष मिलाते थे जिससे उसकी गुणवत्ता बढ़ जाती थी.


इन्तजार रहेगा मित्र !!

----------


## donsplender

मुझे अपने रोग निदान हेतु कुछ आयुर्वेदिक योग तैयार करने है जो बहुत कम प्रचलित होने से सहज उपलब्ध नहीं है । .. और कुछ मिल भी रहे है तो क्वालिटी से सन्तुष्ट नहीं हुं !!


मुझे इनके बनाने की सम्पूर्ण् विधी और उसमें प्रयोग की गई सामग्री का विवरण चाहीये !! ये निम्न है —
1 शतावरी घृत
2 पटोलादी घृत
3 दाड़ीमादी घृत
4 कुषमाण्ड अवलेह

----------


## inder123in

मेरे मित्र के दादाजी भी वैध रहे है और उनका बना च्यवनप्राश भी बहुत ज्यादा लाभकारी है में उसे बनाने की विधि शीघ्र ही यहाँ लिखूंगा

----------


## inder123in

च्यवनप्राश  में मुख्य सामग्री आवंला सहित लगभग 40 प्रकार की सामग्री प्रयोग की जाती है
*सहायक सामग्री*
बिदरीकन्द, सफेद चन्दन, वसाका, अकरकरा, शतावरी, ब्राह्मी , बिल्व, छोटी  हर्र (हरीतकी), कमल केशर, जटामानसी , गोखरू, बेल , कचूर, नागरमोथा, लोंग,  पुश्करमूल, काकडसिंघी, दशमूल, जीवन्ती, पुनर्नवा, अंजीर , असगंध  (अश्वगंधा), गिलोय, तुलसी के पत्ते, मीठा नीम, संठ, मुनक्का, मुलेठी, (50  ग्राम) प्रत्येक(ये सामग्री अधिकतर इस तरह की दवायें बेचने वाले पंसारी के पास आराम से मिल जातीं है)

----------


## inder123in

मुख्या सामग्री :-  आँवला 5 किलो

----------


## inder123in

* यमक सामग्री
*घी 250 ग्राम, तिल का तेल - 250 ग्राम

* संवाहक सामग्री* 
 चीनी - तीन किलो

* प्रेक्षप सामग्री*
  पिप्पली - 100 ग्राम, बंशलोचन - 150 ग्राम, दालचीनी - 50 ग्राम, तेजपत्र -  20 ग्राम, नागकेशर - 20 ग्राम, छोटी इलायची - 20 ग्राम, केशर - 2 ग्राम,  शहद - 250 ग्राम

----------


## inder123in

दिल्ली में ये सामग्री खारी वावडी , चांदनी चौक , सराफा , कोटला मार्किट में आसानी से उपलब्ध हो जाती है

----------


## Kamal Ji

> दिल्ली में ये सामग्री खारी वावडी , चांदनी चौक , सराफा , कोटला मार्किट में आसानी से उपलब्ध हो जाती है


बहुत अच्छे मास्टर जी बहुत अच्छे जी........
आपने कमाल कर दिया जी.....
अब मुझे भी इंतज़ार है इन सब को किस विधि से मिला कर च्यवनप्राश बनाएं.

----------


## inder123in

> बहुत अच्छे मास्टर जी बहुत अच्छे जी........
> आपने कमाल कर दिया जी.....
> अब मुझे भी इंतज़ार है इन सब को किस विधि से मिला कर च्यवनप्राश बनाएं.


जी सब आप बड़ो का आशीर्वाद है

----------


## inder123in

*विधि :- 
*
आवले को धो लीजिये. धुले आंवले को कपड़े की पोटली में बांध लीजिये.
किसी बड़े स्टील के भगोने में 12 लीटर पानी भरिये. सहायक  सामग्री की  जड़ी बूटियां डालिये और बंधे हुये आंवले की पोटली डाल दीजिये. भगोने को तेज  आग पर रखिये, उबाल आने के बाद आग धीमी कर दीजिये, आंवले और जड़ी बूटियों  को धीमी आग पर एक से डेड़ घंटे तक उबलने दीजिये, जब आंवले बिलकुल नरम हो  जायें तब आग बन्द कर दीजिये. आंवले और जड़ी बूटियों को उसी तरह भगोने में  उसी पानी में रातभर या 10 -12 घंटे ढककर पड़े रहने दीजिये. हमारे घर में बड़ा बर्तन उपलब्ध नहीं था इसलिये हमने आंवले को दो भागों  में बांटकर उबाला. आप उपलब्धता के अनुसार इसे एक, दो या तीन भागों में  बांटकर उबाल सकते हैं.

----------


## inder123in

अब आंवले की पोटली निकाल कर जड़ी बूटियों से अलग कीजिये, आप देखेंगे कि  आंवले सांवले हो गये हैं, आंवलों ने जड़ी बूटियों का रस अपने अन्दर तक सोख  लिया है. सारे आंवले से गुठली निकाल कर अलग कर लीजिये. जड़ी बूटियां का वेस्ट छलनी से छान कर अलग कर दीजिये. जड़ी बूटियों का  पानी अपने पास छान कर सभाल कर रख लीजिये यह च्यवनप्राश बनाने के काम आयेगा.

----------


## inder123in

जड़ी बूटियों के साथ उबाले हुये आंवलों को, जड़ी बूटियों से निकला थोड़ा  थोड़ा पानी मिलाकर मिक्सर से एकदम बारीक पीस लीजिये और बड़ी छ्लनी में  डालकर, चमचे से दबा दबा कर छान लीजिये. सारे आंवले इसी तरह पीस कर छान  लीजिये. आंवले के सारे रेशे छलनी के ऊपर रह जायेंगे जो वेस्ट है फैंक  देंगे. (पहले समय में आंवलों को कपड़े पर घिसकर कपड़छन करके छाना जाता था  ताकि आंवले से रेशे दूर हो सके. लेकिन इसमें समय और श्रम अधिक लगता था.)  यदि जड़ी बूटी से छाना हुआ पानी बचा हुआ है तो इसे भी इसी पल्प में मिला  सकते हैं. जड़ी बूटियों के रस और आवंले के पल्प के मिश्रण को हम च्यवनप्राश  बनाने के काम लेंगे

----------


## inder123in

लोहे की कढ़ाई जिसमें पल्प आसानी से भूना जा सके, आग पर गरम करने के लिये रखिये.

----------


## inder123in

कढ़ाई में तिल का तेल डाल कर गरम कीजिये, गरम तेल में घी डाल कर घी पिघलने  तक गरम कीजिये. जब तिल का तेल अच्छी तरह गरम हो जाय तब आंवले का छाना हुआ  पल्प डालिये और चमचे से चलाते हुये पकाइये. मिश्रण में उबाल आने के बाद  चीनी डालिये और लगातार चमचे से चलाते हुये मिश्रण को एकदम गाड़ा होने तक  पका लीजिये. आप _लोहे की कढाई_ की उपलब्धतानुसार इसे 1 या दो बार में पका सकते हैं.  _इसे पकाने के लिये स्टील का बर्तन न लें_.

----------


## inder123in

जब मिश्रण एकदम गाड़ा हो जाय तो गैस से उतार इस मिश्रण को 5-6 घंटे तक लोहे  की कढ़ाई में ही ढककर रहने दीजिये. पांच या 6 घंटे बाद इस मिश्रण को आप  स्टील के बर्तन में निकाल कर रख सकते हैं.

----------


## inder123in

प्रेक्षप द्रव्य में दी गई लिस्ट में से छोटी इलायची को छील लीजिये.  इसके बाद छिली हुई छोटी इलायची के दानो में पिप्पली, बंशलोचन, दालचीनी,  तेजपात, नागकेशर को मिक्सी में एकदम बारीक पीस लीजिये. पीसते समय या पीसने  के बाद मिक्सी के ढक्कन को थोड़ी देर बाद खोलें ताकि पिप्पली और बंसलोचन की  भस आपको न लगे अब इस पिसी सामग्री को शहद और केसर में मिलाकर आंवले के मिश्रण में  अच्छी तरह से मिला दीजिये. आपका च्यवनप्राश  तैयार  है.

 इस च्यवनप्राश  को एअर टाइट कांच या प्लास्टिक कन्टेनर में भर कर रख लीजिये और साल भर प्रयोग कीजिये.

और देखिये आपके शारीरिक दुर्बलता,योन जनित दोष आदि कई परेशानिया कैसे दूर होती है 
एक महीने में आपका कायाकल्प हो जायेगा स्टेमिना शक्ति डबल हो जाएगी

----------


## donsplender

बहुत ही बढीया मित्र ! अब जरूर च्यवनप्राश बनेगा !!

----------


## donsplender

मित्र एक बात और जाननी थी क्या इसमें कोइ परिरक्षक पदार्थ नहीं मिलाएंगे तो खराब नहीं हो जायेगा ?

----------


## inder123in

> मित्र एक बात और जाननी थी क्या इसमें कोइ परिरक्षक पदार्थ नहीं मिलाएंगे तो खराब नहीं हो जायेगा ?


नहीं डॉन भाई ये ख़राब नहीं होगा . में इसे एक बार बनाकर लगभग ६  महीने उपयोग कर लेता हु

----------


## inder123in

पिप्पली और वन्शलोचन खुद एक अच्छे परिरक्षक है

----------


## donsplender

> पिप्पली और वन्शलोचन खुद एक अच्छे परिरक्षक है



अच्छी जानकारी बताई ! धन्यवाद मित्र !

----------


## donsplender

> मुझे अपने रोग निदान हेतु कुछ आयुर्वेदिक योग तैयार करने है जो बहुत कम प्रचलित होने से सहज उपलब्ध नहीं है । .. और कुछ मिल भी रहे है तो क्वालिटी से सन्तुष्ट नहीं हुं !!
> 
> 
> मुझे इनके बनाने की सम्पूर्ण् विधी और उसमें प्रयोग की गई सामग्री का विवरण चाहीये !! ये निम्न है —
> 1 शतावरी घृत
> 2 पटोलादी घृत
> 3 दाड़ीमादी घृत
> 4 कुषमाण्ड अवलेह




मेरे इस प्रश्न का समाधान हो जाए तो मेरी प्राथमिक आवश्यकता पुरी हो जाए !!

----------


## akshay singhania

> इन्तजार रहेगा मित्र !!





> मेरे मित्र के दादाजी भी वैध रहे है और उनका बना च्यवनप्राश भी बहुत ज्यादा लाभकारी है में उसे बनाने की विधि शीघ्र ही यहाँ लिखूंगा





> च्यवनप्राश  में मुख्य सामग्री आवंला सहित लगभग 40 प्रकार की सामग्री प्रयोग की जाती है
> *सहायक सामग्री*
> बिदरीकन्द, सफेद चन्दन, वसाका, अकरकरा, शतावरी, ब्राह्मी , बिल्व, छोटी  हर्र (हरीतकी), कमल केशर, जटामानसी , गोखरू, बेल , कचूर, नागरमोथा, लोंग,  पुश्करमूल, काकडसिंघी, दशमूल, जीवन्ती, पुनर्नवा, अंजीर , असगंध  (अश्वगंधा), गिलोय, तुलसी के पत्ते, मीठा नीम, संठ, मुनक्का, मुलेठी, (50  ग्राम) प्रत्येक(ये सामग्री अधिकतर इस तरह की दवायें बेचने वाले पंसारी के पास आराम से मिल जातीं है)





> मुख्या सामग्री :-  आँवला 5 किलो





> * यमक सामग्री
> *घी 250 ग्राम, तिल का तेल - 250 ग्राम
> 
> * संवाहक सामग्री* 
>  चीनी - तीन किलो
> 
> * प्रेक्षप सामग्री*
>   पिप्पली - 100 ग्राम, बंशलोचन - 150 ग्राम, दालचीनी - 50 ग्राम, तेजपत्र -  20 ग्राम, नागकेशर - 20 ग्राम, छोटी इलायची - 20 ग्राम, केशर - 2 ग्राम,  शहद - 250 ग्राम





> दिल्ली में ये सामग्री खारी वावडी , चांदनी चौक , सराफा , कोटला मार्किट में आसानी से उपलब्ध हो जाती है





> बहुत अच्छे मास्टर जी बहुत अच्छे जी........
> आपने कमाल कर दिया जी.....
> अब मुझे भी इंतज़ार है इन सब को किस विधि से मिला कर च्यवनप्राश बनाएं.





> जी सब आप बड़ो का आशीर्वाद है





> *विधि :- 
> *
> आवले को धो लीजिये. धुले आंवले को कपड़े की पोटली में बांध लीजिये.
> किसी बड़े स्टील के भगोने में 12 लीटर पानी भरिये. सहायक  सामग्री की  जड़ी बूटियां डालिये और बंधे हुये आंवले की पोटली डाल दीजिये. भगोने को तेज  आग पर रखिये, उबाल आने के बाद आग धीमी कर दीजिये, आंवले और जड़ी बूटियों  को धीमी आग पर एक से डेड़ घंटे तक उबलने दीजिये, जब आंवले बिलकुल नरम हो  जायें तब आग बन्द कर दीजिये. आंवले और जड़ी बूटियों को उसी तरह भगोने में  उसी पानी में रातभर या 10 -12 घंटे ढककर पड़े रहने दीजिये. हमारे घर में बड़ा बर्तन उपलब्ध नहीं था इसलिये हमने आंवले को दो भागों  में बांटकर उबाला. आप उपलब्धता के अनुसार इसे एक, दो या तीन भागों में  बांटकर उबाल सकते हैं.





> अब आंवले की पोटली निकाल कर जड़ी बूटियों से अलग कीजिये, आप देखेंगे कि  आंवले सांवले हो गये हैं, आंवलों ने जड़ी बूटियों का रस अपने अन्दर तक सोख  लिया है. सारे आंवले से गुठली निकाल कर अलग कर लीजिये. जड़ी बूटियां का वेस्ट छलनी से छान कर अलग कर दीजिये. जड़ी बूटियों का  पानी अपने पास छान कर सभाल कर रख लीजिये यह च्यवनप्राश बनाने के काम आयेगा.





> जड़ी बूटियों के साथ उबाले हुये आंवलों को, जड़ी बूटियों से निकला थोड़ा  थोड़ा पानी मिलाकर मिक्सर से एकदम बारीक पीस लीजिये और बड़ी छ्लनी में  डालकर, चमचे से दबा दबा कर छान लीजिये. सारे आंवले इसी तरह पीस कर छान  लीजिये. आंवले के सारे रेशे छलनी के ऊपर रह जायेंगे जो वेस्ट है फैंक  देंगे. (पहले समय में आंवलों को कपड़े पर घिसकर कपड़छन करके छाना जाता था  ताकि आंवले से रेशे दूर हो सके. लेकिन इसमें समय और श्रम अधिक लगता था.)  यदि जड़ी बूटी से छाना हुआ पानी बचा हुआ है तो इसे भी इसी पल्प में मिला  सकते हैं. जड़ी बूटियों के रस और आवंले के पल्प के मिश्रण को हम च्यवनप्राश  बनाने के काम लेंगे





> लोहे की कढ़ाई जिसमें पल्प आसानी से भूना जा सके, आग पर गरम करने के लिये रखिये.





> कढ़ाई में तिल का तेल डाल कर गरम कीजिये, गरम तेल में घी डाल कर घी पिघलने  तक गरम कीजिये. जब तिल का तेल अच्छी तरह गरम हो जाय तब आंवले का छाना हुआ  पल्प डालिये और चमचे से चलाते हुये पकाइये. मिश्रण में उबाल आने के बाद  चीनी डालिये और लगातार चमचे से चलाते हुये मिश्रण को एकदम गाड़ा होने तक  पका लीजिये. आप _लोहे की कढाई_ की उपलब्धतानुसार इसे 1 या दो बार में पका सकते हैं.  _इसे पकाने के लिये स्टील का बर्तन न लें_.





> जब मिश्रण एकदम गाड़ा हो जाय तो गैस से उतार इस मिश्रण को 5-6 घंटे तक लोहे  की कढ़ाई में ही ढककर रहने दीजिये. पांच या 6 घंटे बाद इस मिश्रण को आप  स्टील के बर्तन में निकाल कर रख सकते हैं.





> प्रेक्षप द्रव्य में दी गई लिस्ट में से छोटी इलायची को छील लीजिये.  इसके बाद छिली हुई छोटी इलायची के दानो में पिप्पली, बंशलोचन, दालचीनी,  तेजपात, नागकेशर को मिक्सी में एकदम बारीक पीस लीजिये. पीसते समय या पीसने  के बाद मिक्सी के ढक्कन को थोड़ी देर बाद खोलें ताकि पिप्पली और बंसलोचन की  भस आपको न लगे अब इस पिसी सामग्री को शहद और केसर में मिलाकर आंवले के मिश्रण में  अच्छी तरह से मिला दीजिये. आपका च्यवनप्राश  तैयार  है.
> 
>  इस च्यवनप्राश  को एअर टाइट कांच या प्लास्टिक कन्टेनर में भर कर रख लीजिये और साल भर प्रयोग कीजिये.
> 
> और देखिये आपके शारीरिक दुर्बलता,योन जनित दोष आदि कई परेशानिया कैसे दूर होती है 
> एक महीने में आपका कायाकल्प हो जायेगा स्टेमिना शक्ति डबल हो जाएगी





> बहुत ही बढीया मित्र ! अब जरूर च्यवनप्राश बनेगा !!





> मित्र एक बात और जाननी थी क्या इसमें कोइ परिरक्षक पदार्थ नहीं मिलाएंगे तो खराब नहीं हो जायेगा ?





> नहीं डॉन भाई ये ख़राब नहीं होगा . में इसे एक बार बनाकर लगभग ६  महीने उपयोग कर लेता हु





> पिप्पली और वन्शलोचन खुद एक अच्छे परिरक्षक है





> अच्छी जानकारी बताई ! धन्यवाद मित्र !





> मेरे इस प्रश्न का समाधान हो जाए तो मेरी प्राथमिक आवश्यकता पुरी हो जाए !!


वाह ! सबसे पहले तो ये जानकर अत्यंत प्रसन्नता हुई की मेरी एब्सेंस में भी यह सूत्र चलता रहेगा,बस मेरा सूत्र बनाना सफल हो गया,आपका धन्यवाद मित्र  inder123in, मैं तो एक सेमीनार अटेंड करने सिटी से बाहर चला गया था और आपने तो पूरी फाइल ही निपटा दी, बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी है.

----------


## akshay singhania

> इन्तजार रहेगा मित्र !!


खैर मैं च्यवनप्राश की एक अन्य विधि यहाँ प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ ,उस ख़ास नुस्खे की जानकारी मुझे मेल द्वारा मित्र से 20 तारीख को प्राप्त हो गयी थी,ठीक उसी दिन जब मैंने यहाँ विधि बताने की बात कही थी लेकिन उसी दिन अचानक सेमीनार का प्रोग्राम बन गया और मैं यहाँ विवरण प्रस्तुत नहीं कर पाया,अब विधि और सामग्री का वर्णन करता हूँ.

----------


## akshay singhania

वो वैद्यजी 38 जड़ी-बूटियाँ उपयोग में लाते थे, खैर मैं आपको सबसे पहले तो जड़ी-बूटियों को खरीदने और उन्हें पीसने की फ़िक्र से मुक्त कर दूँ, आप बाज़ार से हरिद्वार की योगी फार्मेसी का बना च्यवनप्राश की जड़ी-बूटियों का पाउडर ले आयें, क्यूंकि न तो हर किसी को जड़ी-बूटियों की पहचान होती है और न ही उनकी गुणवत्ता का कोई प्रमाण होता है और फिर आजकल कौन कूटने पीसने का झंझट पालता है ,ऐसे में आप इस बना बनाया पाउडर ले लें तो बेहतर रहेगा.

अब सम्पूर्ण सामग्री का विवरण इस प्रकार है  -

1. एक किलो आंवला 
2. च्यवनप्राश का जड़ी-बूटी पाउडर 250gm
3. देसी घी 150gm गाय का (अगर आप मिल्कफूड का घी लें तो उत्तम रहेगा क्यूंकि उसकी प्यूरिटी पर मेरा पूरा विश्वास है बाकी आप स्वयं इस्तेमाल करके देखेंगे तो आपको भी यकीन हो जायेगा की वो गाय का शत-प्रतिशत शुद्ध देसी घी है)
4. चीनी - 1500gm (जिन्हें डायबिटीज हो वो चीनी न मिलाएं)
5. शुद्ध शहद 100gm

अब विधि बताता हूँ -

1. आप सबसे पहले तो जड़ी बूटियों का जो पाउडर मार्किट से लेंगे,चाहे किसी भी कंपनी का हो, उसे एक दिन पहले शाम को पानी में भिगो दीजिये.
2. एक किलो आंवला और आधा लीटर पानी को प्रेशर कुक्कर में 4 सीटी देकर पका लीजिये.
3. अब लगभग 15 मिनट बाद कुकर खोलें और आंवले निकालते जाएँ और साथ ही साथ उसे साफ़ हाथों से मसल कर गूदा और गुठली अलग करते जाएँ, ऐसा इसलिए कह रहा हूँ क्यूंकि हलके गरम आंवले आसानी से गुठली से अलग हो जाते हैं.
4. अब आप आटा छानने की छलनी ले लें और जो गूदा अलग किया था उसे इसमें डालकर दबाते हुए मसलकर चान लें जिससे रेशे अलग हो जाएँ, अगर इतना भी न कर सकें तो सीधे सीधे मिक्सी में उपरोक्त गूदे को पीस लें.
5. अब एक लोहे की कड़ाई ले लें और उसमे 100gm घी डालकर गरम करें और उसमे अत्यंत मंदी आंच पर आंवले का पेस्ट डालकर तलें,जब आंवले का पेस्ट घी छोड़ दे तो इसे तुरंत उतार लें.
6. अब जो जड़ी-बूटियों का पाउडर पानी में आपने भिगोया था उसे उसी पानी समेत और उबाले गए आंवलों से कुकर में जो पानी बच गया था उसके साथ मिलाकर बहुत ही हलकी आंच पर 2 से 3 घंटे पकने दें.
7. उसके पश्चात उबले हुए क्वाथ को छलनी की सहायता से छानकर एक साफ़ स्टील के पतीले में डालकर 8 से 10 घंटे के लिए रख दें इससे कडवाहट दूर हो जाएगी क्यूंकि छानने के पश्चात भी जो पदार्थ बच गए थे वो नीचे बैठ जायेंगे.
8. अब ये छाना हुआ पानी ऊपर से निकाल लें और डेढ़ किलो चीनी साथ मिलकर उबालें, ऐसा करते हुए उबले हुए दूध के छींटे बीच-बीच में मारते जाएँ ,इससे गन्दगी या मैल ऊपर आ जायेगा जिसे चम्मच की सहायता से अलग करते जाएँ.
9. उपरोक्त विधि से तीन तार की चाशनी तैयार कर लें, जो मित्र तीन तार की चाशनी का मतलब न जानते हों उन्हें बता दूं कि जब आप जड़ी-बूटियों का पानी और चीनी को पकाते जायेंगे तो मिश्रण गाढ़ा होता जायेगा, इसे एक चम्मच से बाहर निकालें और अपने अंगूठे पर इसे लगाकर मिडिल फिंगर की सहायता से तार बनाने की कोशिश करें, ठीक वैसे ही जैसे आप चिपकन चेक करते हैं, जब ये तीन तार जितनी गाढ़ी हो जाएगी तो तीन तार बनने लगेंगे यानी तीन तार की चाशनी तैयार समझिये.
10. अब जो आंवले का पेस्ट रेडी किया था उसे इसमें अच्छी तरह मिला लें.
11. अब बिलकुल ठंडा हो जाने के पश्चात इसमें 100gm शहद मिला लें.

तो मित्रों आपका च्यवनप्राश तैयार है ..अगर ये ज्यादा गाढ़ा लगे तो 5 चम्मच घी और 25 चम्मच पानी को उबाल लें और उसमे ये च्यवनप्राश डाल दें, मिक्स करके इसे उतारकर ठंडा कर लें. (यहाँ ये याद रखें कि यदि आपको पॉइंट no. 10 के बाद च्यवनप्राश गाढ़ा लग रहा है तो पहले ये घी और पानी वाला प्रयोग करके तब ही 11th पॉइंट में लिखा शुद्ध शहद मिलाएं क्यूंकि शहद मिलाने के पश्चात गरम करना ठीक नहीं होता.

अब बात आती है इसे विशेष बनाने की तो मित्रों राज़ यहाँ खोल रहा हूँ. आप उपरोक्त च्यवनप्राश में जो शहद मिलायेंगे उसमे पहले केसर 3gm, सिद्ध मकरध्वज 2gm, प्रवाल भस्म 10gm एवम श्रिंग भस्म 10gm मिला लें तब इसे च्यवनप्राश में मिलाएं और फिर देखें जादू, बुढापा नजदीक नहीं आएगा और यौवन कभी गुड बाय नहीं कहेगा.

----------


## akshay singhania

आप इस च्यवनप्राश को किसी एयर-टाइट डब्बे में बंद करके रख लें ,ये तीन माह तक खराब नहीं होगा और तब तक तक सर्दियां भी गुज़र जाएँगी. इसका असर आपके शरीर पर पूरे वर्ष भर रहेगा और चाहें तो घर के सदस्यों की संख्या के मुताबिक इसे ज्यादा भी बनाया जा सकता है लेकिन सबसे पहले 1kg बनाकर try करें तो बेहतर होगा ताकि किसी लापरवाही के कारण आपकी मेहनत व्यर्थ न हो. इसे सुबह शाम दूध के साथ 1tsp की मात्र में सेवन करें और लाभ उठायें.

----------


## donsplender

> वो वैद्यजी 38 जड़ी-बूटियाँ उपयोग में लाते थे, खैर मैं आपको सबसे पहले तो जड़ी-बूटियों को खरीदने और उन्हें पीसने की फ़िक्र से मुक्त कर दूँ, आप बाज़ार से हरिद्वार की योगी फार्मेसी का बना च्यवनप्राश की जड़ी-बूटियों का पाउडर ले आयें, क्यूंकि न तो हर किसी को जड़ी-बूटियों की पहचान होती है और न ही उनकी गुणवत्ता का कोई प्रमाण होता है और फिर आजकल कौन कूटने पीसने का झंझट पालता है ,ऐसे में आप इस बना बनाया पाउडर ले लें तो बेहतर रहेगा.
> 
> अब सम्पूर्ण सामग्री का विवरण इस प्रकार है  -
> 
> 1. एक किलो आंवला 
> 2. च्यवनप्राश का जड़ी-बूटी पाउडर 250gm
> 3. देसी घी 150gm गाय का (अगर आप मिल्कफूड का घी लें तो उत्तम रहेगा क्यूंकि उसकी प्यूरिटी पर मेरा पूरा विश्वास है बाकी आप स्वयं इस्तेमाल करके देखेंगे तो आपको भी यकीन हो जायेगा की वो गाय का शत-प्रतिशत शुद्ध देसी घी है)
> 4. चीनी - 1500gm (जिन्हें डायबिटीज हो वो चीनी न मिलाएं)
> 5. शुद्ध शहद 100gm
> ...


बहुत बढीया मित्र ! च्यवनप्राश के स्पेश्यल फार्मुले के लिए धन्यवाद !!
मेरी अन्य दवाओं की जानकारी भी दे सको तो अवश्य देना !!

----------


## akshay singhania

> मुझे अपने रोग निदान हेतु कुछ आयुर्वेदिक योग तैयार करने है जो बहुत कम प्रचलित होने से सहज उपलब्ध नहीं है । .. और कुछ मिल भी रहे है तो क्वालिटी से सन्तुष्ट नहीं हुं !!
> 
> 
> मुझे इनके बनाने की सम्पूर्ण् विधी और उसमें प्रयोग की गई सामग्री का विवरण चाहीये !! ये निम्न है —
> 1 शतावरी घृत
> 2 पटोलादी घृत
> 3 दाड़ीमादी घृत
> 4 कुषमाण्ड अवलेह





> मेरे इस प्रश्न का समाधान हो जाए तो मेरी प्राथमिक आवश्यकता पुरी हो जाए !!


मित्र donsplender;2041973 ,ये सब घृत बनाना आसन कार्य नहीं है ,ये किसी योग्य वैद्य अथवा आयुर्वेदिक डॉक्टर की देखरेख में ही सिद्ध करके तैयार किये जा सकते हैं अन्यथा गुणवत्ता पर प्रभाव पड़ता है और कूष्मांड अवलेह तो कई अच्छी कम्पनीज का मार्किट में अवेलेबल है,आप बना बनाया खरीद कर सेवन करें.

----------


## donsplender

मित्र जिस तरह का रेडिमेड पावडर आपने लिखा है वैसा हमारे यंहा नहीं मिलता है तो उसकी जगह इन्दर भाई की बताई सामग्री भी ले सकते है ?

----------


## donsplender

> मित्र donsplender;2041973 ,ये सब घृत बनाना आसन कार्य नहीं है ,ये किसी योग्य वैद्य अथवा आयुर्वेदिक डॉक्टर की देखरेख में ही सिद्ध करके तैयार किये जा सकते हैं अन्यथा गुणवत्ता पर प्रभाव पड़ता है और कूष्मांड अवलेह तो कई अच्छी कम्पनीज का मार्किट में अवेलेबल है,आप बना बनाया खरीद कर सेवन करें.


मेने कोशीश की थी किसी वैद्य से बनवालुं पर यहां जो—जो वैद्य है उन्होने कभी स्वयं इस तरह की दवाई तैयार नहीं की थी सो उन्हो ने हाथ खड़े कर लिए!!


कुषमाण्ड अवलेह तो मुझे मिल गया नागार्जुन कम्पनी का ! मै क्वालिटी से सम्तुष्ट हुं । ...पर घृत का मामला अभी भी खटाई में है !! 


अगर आपके पास विधि और सामग्री लिस्ट उपलब्ध हो तो मैं अवश्य बनालुगा !! मैं अक्सर खुद की बनाई दवाए भी उपयोग में लेता हुं !!

----------


## inder123in

> वो वैद्यजी 38 जड़ी-बूटियाँ उपयोग में लाते थे, खैर मैं आपको सबसे पहले तो जड़ी-बूटियों को खरीदने और उन्हें पीसने की फ़िक्र से मुक्त कर दूँ, आप बाज़ार से हरिद्वार की योगी फार्मेसी का बना च्यवनप्राश की जड़ी-बूटियों का पाउडर ले आयें, क्यूंकि न तो हर किसी को जड़ी-बूटियों की पहचान होती है और न ही उनकी गुणवत्ता का कोई प्रमाण होता है और फिर आजकल कौन कूटने पीसने का झंझट पालता है ,ऐसे में आप इस बना बनाया पाउडर ले लें तो बेहतर रहेगा.
> 
> अब सम्पूर्ण सामग्री का विवरण इस प्रकार है  -
> 
> 1. एक किलो आंवला 
> 2. च्यवनप्राश का जड़ी-बूटी पाउडर 250gm
> 3. देसी घी 150gm गाय का (अगर आप मिल्कफूड का घी लें तो उत्तम रहेगा क्यूंकि उसकी प्यूरिटी पर मेरा पूरा विश्वास है बाकी आप स्वयं इस्तेमाल करके देखेंगे तो आपको भी यकीन हो जायेगा की वो गाय का शत-प्रतिशत शुद्ध देसी घी है)
> 4. चीनी - 1500gm (जिन्हें डायबिटीज हो वो चीनी न मिलाएं)
> 5. शुद्ध शहद 100gm
> ...


अक्षय जी लेकिन कोई भी कम्पनी जितनी जड़ीबूटियों का रेपर पर उल्लेख करती है वो पूरी  कभी प्रयोग नहीं करती ., जो मुख्या ताकतवर जड़ी है वो है वसाका और पुष्कर मूल . इन दोनों को ही कोई भी कम्पनी उपयोग नहीं करती . क्योंकि ये दुर्लभ होने के साथ महंगी भी है . वसाका सिर्फ चन्दन के पेड़  की छाँव में ही पनपती है

----------


## akshay singhania

> बहुत बढीया मित्र ! च्यवनप्राश के स्पेश्यल फार्मुले के लिए धन्यवाद !! मेरी अन्य दवाओं की जानकारी भी दे सको तो अवश्य देना !!


 


> मित्र donsplender;2041973 ,ये सब घृत बनाना आसन कार्य नहीं है ,ये किसी योग्य वैद्य अथवा आयुर्वेदिक डॉक्टर की देखरेख में ही सिद्ध करके तैयार किये जा सकते हैं अन्यथा गुणवत्ता पर प्रभाव पड़ता है और कूष्मांड अवलेह तो कई अच्छी कम्पनीज का मार्किट में अवेलेबल है,आप बना बनाया खरीद कर सेवन करें.


 


> मेने कोशीश की थी किसी वैद्य से बनवालुं पर यहां जो—जो वैद्य है उन्होने कभी स्वयं इस तरह की दवाई तैयार नहीं की थी सो उन्हो ने हाथ खड़े कर लिए!!   कुषमाण्ड अवलेह तो मुझे मिल गया नागार्जुन कम्पनी का ! मै क्वालिटी से सम्तुष्ट हुं । ...पर घृत का मामला अभी भी खटाई में है !!    अगर आपके पास विधि और सामग्री लिस्ट उपलब्ध हो तो मैं अवश्य बनालुगा !! मैं अक्सर खुद की बनाई दवाए भी उपयोग में लेता हुं !!


  DONSPLENDER जी, मैं आपको शतावरी घृत बनाने की विधि बताता हूँ ,अन्य दो घृतों के बारे में मुझे पूरी जानकारी नहीं है क्यूंकि मैं मॉडर्न मेडिसिन्स में प्रैक्टिस करता हूँ और विशेष परिस्थितियों में ही आयुर्वेद अथवा अन्य पैथीज़ की दवाईयां उपयोग में लेता हूँ.  शतावरी घृत के लिए  घटक द्रव्य : शतावरी का रस 200 मिली, दूध 200 मिली तथा गाय का घी 100 ग्राम, काकोली, मुनक्का, मुलहठी, मुद्गपर्णी,जीवक, ऋषभक, मेदा, महामेदा, काकोली, क्षीर  माषपर्णी, विदारीकन्द और रक्त चंदन सब औषधियों को समान भाग लेकर कूट-पीसकर पानी के साथ कल्क(पिठ्ठी) बना लें। यह पिठ्ठी 25 ग्राम। जल 200 मिली। शकर एवं शहद 15-15 ग्राम।  विधि : शतावरी का रस न मिले तो मिट्टी के बरतन में 400 मिली जल डालकर शतावरी का 200 ग्राम चूर्ण डाल दें और 24 घंटे तक ढँककर रखें। बाद में खूब मसलकर कपड़े से छान लें। यह शतावरी का रस है। शक्कर और शहद को अलग रखकर 12 औषधियों को, दूध और घी सहित पानी में डालकर अत्यंत मंदी आंच पर पकाएँ। जब सिर्फ घी बचे, पानी व दूध जल जाए, तब उतारकर ठण्डा कर लें और फिर शहद और शक्कर मिला लें. आपका शतावरी घृत तैयार है. अन्य दो घृत भी आप इसी विधि से बना सकते हैं,आप मार्किट से उनके घटक द्रव्यों की जानकारी प्राप्त कर सकते हैं.

----------


## akshay singhania

> अक्षय जी लेकिन कोई भी कम्पनी जितनी जड़ीबूटियों का रेपर पर उल्लेख करती है वो पूरी  कभी प्रयोग नहीं करती ., जो मुख्या ताकतवर जड़ी है वो है वसाका और पुष्कर मूल . इन दोनों को ही कोई भी कम्पनी उपयोग नहीं करती . क्योंकि ये दुर्लभ होने के साथ महंगी भी है . वसाका सिर्फ चन्दन के पेड़  की छाँव में ही पनपती है


मित्र आजकल वो ज़माना नहीं रहा जब सिद्ध वैद्य हिमालय पर जाकर औषधियां एकत्र करते तथा सूर्य की किरणों में औषधियों को सुखाकर प्रयोग करते थे, ये इंस्टेंट युग है जहां ड्रायर का उपयोग होता है और रैपर पर लिखी कोई भी औषधि अब दुर्लभ नहीं रही क्यूंकि साइंटिफिक मेथड्स द्वारा इन्हें कहीं भी, किसी भी वातावरण में उगाया जा सकता है.

----------


## akshay singhania

सभी मित्रों को नववर्ष की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं !! आशा है आने वाला पूरा वर्ष आपके साथ सुखपूर्वक बीतेगा!

----------


## Kamal Ji

माननीय अक्षय सिंहानिया जी एवं अनुज इन्दर जी,
आप दोनों ने च्यवनप्राश पर जो कुछ भी लिखा है वह निःसंदेह अमूल्य धरोहर है.
यह मृत संजीवनी औषधि है.
जिसका उपयोग अनादी काल से चलता आया है और आगे भी निरंतर चलता रहेगा.
अब एक बात समझाएं...

जो बाज़ार में च्यवनप्राश मिलते है, अब तो बाबा रामदेव जी के द्वारा बनया हुआ च्यवनप्राश का सेवन कर रहा हूँ मैं और मेरा परिवार. 

प्रशन यह है क्या यह उतना ही उत्तम है,
 जितना आप दोनों द्वारा बताये गये फार्मूले द्वारा निर्मित किया जाए तो..

कृपया बिना लाग लपेट समझाएं.......

----------


## akshay singhania

> माननीय अक्षय सिंहानिया जी एवं अनुज इन्दर जी,
> आप दोनों ने च्यवनप्राश पर जो कुछ भी लिखा है वह निःसंदेह अमूल्य धरोहर है.
> यह मृत संजीवनी औषधि है.
> जिसका उपयोग अनादी काल से चलता आया है और आगे भी निरंतर चलता रहेगा.
> अब एक बात समझाएं...
> 
> जो बाज़ार में च्यवनप्राश मिलते है, अब तो बाबा रामदेव जी के द्वारा बनया हुआ च्यवनप्राश का सेवन कर रहा हूँ मैं और मेरा परिवार. 
> 
> प्रशन यह है क्या यह उतना ही उत्तम है,
> ...


मित्र कमल जी,मैं आपको शत प्रतिशत शुद्धता की गारंटी देता हूँ अपनी बताई गयी विधि की ,बाकी बाबा रामदेव के चयवंप्राश के बारे में टिपपणी करना बेकार है क्यूंकि वो न तो आपकी नज़रों के सामने बना है और न ही मेरी, शुद्धता और गुणवत्ता तो तभी मिलती है जब थोड़ी मेहनत की जाए,गुणवत्ता का नुस्खा मैंने बता दिया है ,अब आप खुद बनायेंगे तो शुद्धता भी खुद ब खुद आ जाएगी. आशा है आप मुझसे सहमत होंगे और अवश्य लाभ उठाएंगे.

----------


## akshay singhania

> मेरी उम्र २२ साल हे, १५ दिन पहले मे सीडी के एक नुकिले पत्थर पर गिर गया था , जिससे अण्डकोष के नीचे वाली जगह पर चोट लगी थी, बहुत तेज दर्द हुआ था, अब दर्द तो ळिक हो गया । 
> लेकिन अब उत्तेजना के समय भी पेनिस  पुरी तरह से टाइट नही हो पाता हे, ओर पेनिस को दबाने पर दर्द भी होता हे,
> प्लीज मेरी मदद करे, मे बहुत तनाव मे हु, मुझे क्या करना चाहिये  ओर समस्या ज्यादा गम्भीर तो नही ह ना, महानुभाव मेरी मदद करे ।





> क्या यहा कोई नही हे जो मेरी मदद कर सके |


अभी-अभी मित्र रुस्तम का मेसेज पढ़ा जिसमे उन्होंने बताया की उनकी समस्या अब पूरी तरह ठीक हो चुकी है,मुझे ये जानकार हार्दिक प्रसन्नता हुई..आप सब मित्र भी इस सूत्र के माध्यम से अपनी समस्याओं को लेकर मुझसे संपर्क कर सकते हैं,मैं सेवा में हाज़िर हूँ.

----------


## sajidkhan11

(१) उम्र 38
(२) लिंग (मेल 
(3) वजन 68
(4) हाइट5'7' 
(५) समस्या कब से है ?1-yr
(६) खाने -पीने की आदतें अर्थात कब और क्या खाना पसंद है ? sab -kuch jo wakat par mile par sirf ghar ka bana huwa
(7) प्यास कितनी लगती है और पानी की प्रतिदिन सेवन मात्र कितनी है ?karib-3-4 litter
(8) मोटापे के अलावा और कोई समस्या हो तो उसका विवरण दें जैसे ब्लड प्रेशर,मधुमेह,मानस िक तनाव आदि =koi prb nh gussa jyada aata he or kuch nahi
(९) परिवार में मोटापे अथवा किसी अन्य बिमारी का कोई इतिहास रहा हो तो उसका विवरण दें.= nh sab normal  he
(१०) पहले किन दवाइयों का सेवन किया और अगर अब भी कोई दवाई ले रहे हैं तो उसका नाम एवम सेवन मात्र बताएं.-nh-koi medicin nh li he
(११) अपनी आदतों के बारे में भी बताएं जैसे आपका डेली रूटीन क्या है और क्या हौबीज़ हैं ?=padhna pasand he news papaer books wo bhi sabhi parkar ki adult book nh-

muje early discharge ki problem he   aap kuch upay bata o ya medicne ka name bata o
jo me yaha se le saku =mera virya 20 25 secong me nikal jata he

----------


## akshay singhania

> (१) उम्र 38
> (२) लिंग (मेल 
> (3) वजन 68
> (4) हाइट5'7' 
> (५) समस्या कब से है ?1-yr
> (६) खाने -पीने की आदतें अर्थात कब और क्या खाना पसंद है ? sab -kuch jo wakat par mile par sirf ghar ka bana huwa
> (7) प्यास कितनी लगती है और पानी की प्रतिदिन सेवन मात्र कितनी है ?karib-3-4 litter
> (8) मोटापे के अलावा और कोई समस्या हो तो उसका विवरण दें जैसे ब्लड प्रेशर,मधुमेह,मानस िक तनाव आदि =koi prb nh gussa jyada aata he or kuch nahi
> (९) परिवार में मोटापे अथवा किसी अन्य बिमारी का कोई इतिहास रहा हो तो उसका विवरण दें.= nh sab normal  he
> ...


मित्र आपको prescription pm कर रहा हूँ ,आप निश्चिंत रहें ये समस्या अवश्य दूर होगी ,देरी के लिए क्षमा चाहूँगा ,नववर्ष के कारण इस january के पूरे महीने मैं व्यस्त था.

----------


## akshay singhania

> मेरी उम्र २२ साल हे, १५ दिन पहले मे सीडी के एक नुकिले पत्थर पर गिर गया था , जिससे अण्डकोष के नीचे वाली जगह पर चोट लगी थी, बहुत तेज दर्द हुआ था, अब दर्द तो ळिक हो गया । 
> लेकिन अब उत्तेजना के समय भी पेनिस  पुरी तरह से टाइट नही हो पाता हे, ओर पेनिस को दबाने पर दर्द भी होता हे,
> प्लीज मेरी मदद करे, मे बहुत तनाव मे हु, मुझे क्या करना चाहिये  ओर समस्या ज्यादा गम्भीर तो नही ह ना, महानुभाव मेरी मदद करे ।





> अभी-अभी मित्र रुस्तम का मेसेज पढ़ा जिसमे उन्होंने बताया की उनकी समस्या अब पूरी तरह ठीक हो चुकी है,मुझे ये जानकार हार्दिक प्रसन्नता हुई..आप सब मित्र भी इस सूत्र के माध्यम से अपनी समस्याओं को लेकर मुझसे संपर्क कर सकते हैं,मैं सेवा में हाज़िर हूँ.


मित्र रुस्तम आपने एक अन्य समस्या के लिए दुबारा मुझसे संपर्क किया मुझे ख़ुशी हुई ,आपसे अनुरोध है की आप अपना इनबॉक्स खाली करें ताकि मैं आपको प्रिस्क्रिप्शन pm कर सकूँ ..धन्यवाद.

----------


## vijay4u

good work 

ek message kiya he sir

----------


## donsplender

> DONSPLENDER जी, मैं आपको शतावरी घृत बनाने की विधि बताता हूँ ,अन्य दो घृतों के बारे में मुझे पूरी जानकारी नहीं है क्यूंकि मैं मॉडर्न मेडिसिन्स में प्रैक्टिस करता हूँ और विशेष परिस्थितियों में ही आयुर्वेद अथवा अन्य पैथीज़ की दवाईयां उपयोग में लेता हूँ.  शतावरी घृत के लिए  घटक द्रव्य : शतावरी का रस 200 मिली, दूध 200 मिली तथा गाय का घी 100 ग्राम, काकोली, मुनक्का, मुलहठी, मुद्गपर्णी,जीवक, ऋषभक, मेदा, महामेदा, काकोली, क्षीर  माषपर्णी, विदारीकन्द और रक्त चंदन सब औषधियों को समान भाग लेकर कूट-पीसकर पानी के साथ कल्क(पिठ्ठी) बना लें। यह पिठ्ठी 25 ग्राम। जल 200 मिली। शकर एवं शहद 15-15 ग्राम।  विधि : शतावरी का रस न मिले तो मिट्टी के बरतन में 400 मिली जल डालकर शतावरी का 200 ग्राम चूर्ण डाल दें और 24 घंटे तक ढँककर रखें। बाद में खूब मसलकर कपड़े से छान लें। यह शतावरी का रस है। शक्कर और शहद को अलग रखकर 12 औषधियों को, दूध और घी सहित पानी में डालकर अत्यंत मंदी आंच पर पकाएँ। जब सिर्फ घी बचे, पानी व दूध जल जाए, तब उतारकर ठण्डा कर लें और फिर शहद और शक्कर मिला लें. आपका शतावरी घृत तैयार है. अन्य दो घृत भी आप इसी विधि से बना सकते हैं,आप मार्किट से उनके घटक द्रव्यों की जानकारी प्राप्त कर सकते हैं.



बहुत—बहुत शुक्रिया मित्र !

----------


## akash6848

याददाश्*त बढाने का कोई नुस्*खा बतायें जिससे एकाग्रता भी बढे

----------


## akshay singhania

> याददाश्*त बढाने का कोई नुस्*खा बतायें जिससे एकाग्रता भी बढे


मित्र आप निम्न सवालों का उत्तर दें ताकि मैं ये जान सकूँ की आपको दवाई की जरुरत है या नहीं.

(१) उम्र
(२) लिंग
(3) वजन
(4) हाइट
(५) समस्या कब से है ?
(६) खाने -पीने की आदतें अर्थात कब और क्या खाना पसंद है ?
(7) प्यास कितनी लगती है और पानी की प्रतिदिन सेवन मात्र कितनी है ?
(8) याददाश्त की कमी के अलावा और कोई समस्या हो तो उसका विवरण  दें जैसे ब्लड प्रेशर,मधुमेह,मानस िक तनाव या अन्य कोई समस्या ?
(९) आपको बचपन से लेकर अब तक कोई बिमारी हुई हो या परिवार में किसी बिमारी का कोई इतिहास रहा हो तो उसका विवरण दें.
(१०) पहले किन दवाइयों का सेवन किया और अगर अब भी कोई दवाई ले रहे हैं तो उसका नाम एवम सेवन मात्र बताएं.
(११) अपनी आदतों के बारे में भी बताएं जैसे आपका  डेली रूटीन क्या है और क्या हौबीज़ हैं ?

इन सबका उत्तर चाहें तो आप यहाँ दे सकते हैं अथवा मुझे pm कर सकते हैं तब मैं कुछ suggest कर पाऊंगा.

----------


## akshay singhania

> बहुत—बहुत शुक्रिया मित्र !


आपका स्वागत है मित्र !!

----------


## akshay singhania

> good work 
> 
> ek message kiya he sir


मित्र vijay4u आपका pm देख लिया है,मैं आपको बताना चाहूँगा कि ऐसी कोई समस्या नहीं है जिसका मैं यहाँ समाधान न कर सकूँ,इसलिए आप pm  करके ही मुझसे कभी भी परामर्श ले सकते हैं इसके लिए ही ये सूत्र बना है और  ऐसी कोई समस्या नहीं जिसके लिए आपको मेरे मेल id या फ़ोन नंबर की आवश्यकता  पड़े और अगर वाकई कोई गंभीर समस्या है तो आप किसी स्थानीय चिकित्सक से संपर्क  कर सकते हैं. सूत्र के माध्यम से तो आपको हमेशा समाधान मिलता रहेगा.

----------


## akshay singhania

मित्र mindblocker आपको pm कर दिया है,मेरे सवालों के उत्तर मिलते ही आपको प्रिस्क्रिप्शन दे दूंगा.

----------


## donsplender

अक्षय जी द्वारा बताया च्यवनप्राश का रेडी चुर्ण तो नहीं मिला इसलिए इन्दरजी के बताऐ फार्मुले से चच्यवनप्राश बनाया !


च्यवनप्राश बनाने में आवले जड़ीबुटीयों के साथ उबालने, आवले की पिष्टी तैयार करने और बाद के सभी मिक्सींग करने में मेने लोहे की बड़ी कढाई का प्रयोग किया था जिससे बाजार के ब्राउन कलर जैसा कलर न बनके काले कलर का च्यवनप्राश बना !


स्वाद में बाजार के च्यवनप्राश से एकदम अलग स्वाद आ रहा है । 
स्वाद में भी थोड़ा खट्टासा लग रहा है इसलिए मेरे हिसाब से इसमें डेढ से दो ​किलो मिशरी और होनी चाहीये थी !!


अनुभव ये रहा की 5 किलो आवले से च्यवनप्राश बनाने में तेल निकल जाता है आदमी का !!

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अक्षय जी द्वारा बताया च्यवनप्राश का रेडी चुर्ण तो नहीं मिला इसलिए इन्दरजी के बताऐ फार्मुले से चच्यवनप्राश बनाया !
> 
> 
> च्यवनप्राश बनाने में आवले जड़ीबुटीयों के साथ उबालने, आवले की पिष्टी तैयार करने और बाद के सभी मिक्सींग करने में मेने लोहे की बड़ी कढाई का प्रयोग किया था जिससे बाजार के ब्राउन कलर जैसा कलर न बनके काले कलर का च्यवनप्राश बना !
> 
> 
> स्वाद में बाजार के च्यवनप्राश से एकदम अलग स्वाद आ रहा है । 
> स्वाद में भी थोड़ा खट्टासा लग रहा है इसलिए मेरे हिसाब से इसमें डेढ से दो ​किलो मिशरी और होनी चाहीये थी !!
> 
> ...


ha ha ha aha ha ha.... 
jiskaa kaam usi ko saaje ,,,,, aur kre to dndaa baje.

yahi kahavat aapke upr chitraarth hoti hai don bhaai .

sr dard ke liye chndan lgana hai to mufeed ;
chndan ghisnaa aur lgaanaa bhi  sr dard hai.

aur jyada lekchar bina viraam liye de sktaa hun.

ek sty kthaa bhi aati hai.. prvachan svroop vh bhi lkh dun......

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अक्षय जी द्वारा बताया च्यवनप्राश का रेडी चुर्ण तो नहीं मिला इसलिए इन्दरजी के बताऐ फार्मुले से चच्यवनप्राश बनाया !
> 
> 
> च्यवनप्राश बनाने में आवले जड़ीबुटीयों के साथ उबालने, आवले की पिष्टी तैयार करने और बाद के सभी मिक्सींग करने में मेने लोहे की बड़ी कढाई का प्रयोग किया था जिससे बाजार के ब्राउन कलर जैसा कलर न बनके काले कलर का च्यवनप्राश बना !
> 
> 
> स्वाद में बाजार के च्यवनप्राश से एकदम अलग स्वाद आ रहा है । 
> स्वाद में भी थोड़ा खट्टासा लग रहा है इसलिए मेरे हिसाब से इसमें डेढ से दो ​किलो मिशरी और होनी चाहीये थी !!
> 
> ...



nichod baat ka yah hai mere dost....
aise kaary yogy vykti/guru ke saanidhy me krne chahiye n kikitaab aadi se padh kar.
Aur mere dost practical  krne ke liye aaap ek pav aanvle se shuru krte....

koyi chintaa nhi tab bhi aap chaasni ke saath athvaa khaand ( bura chini  ) khaand hi ... milaa kar khayen aanvlaa jaise bhi hon aurvah sb oshdhiyaan kaisi bhi halat me len vah apnaa gun nhi chhodti. Bs itnaa kren use sheeghr le len, aur khtam kr den.

Jb bhi chyvnprash ki zroorat ho to vaidynaath athvaa ramdev ka le len.
isme se ramdev ka jyada gunkari hai.

----------


## Bhai G

नमस्कार अक्षय जी , काफी दिनों बाद फोरम  पर आया हु, आपका सूत्र देखकर मन आनंदित हो गया, बेहतरीन सूत्र हे आपका, आशा करता हु आगे भी इसी तरह मार्गदर्शन मिलता रहेगा।  एक पम मै  भी करना चाहूंगा आपको

----------


## donsplender

> ha ha ha aha ha ha.... 
> jiskaa kaam usi ko saaje ,,,,, aur kre to dndaa baje.
> 
> yahi kahavat aapke upr chitraarth hoti hai don bhaai .
> 
> sr dard ke liye chndan lgana hai to mufeed ;
> chndan ghisnaa aur lgaanaa bhi  sr dard hai.
> 
> aur jyada lekchar bina viraam liye de sktaa hun.
> ...





> nichod baat ka yah hai mere dost....
> aise kaary yogy vykti/guru ke saanidhy me krne chahiye n kikitaab aadi se padh kar.
> Aur mere dost practical  krne ke liye aaap ek pav aanvle se shuru krte....
> 
> koyi chintaa nhi tab bhi aap chaasni ke saath athvaa khaand ( bura chini  ) khaand hi ... milaa kar khayen aanvlaa jaise bhi hon aurvah sb oshdhiyaan kaisi bhi halat me len vah apnaa gun nhi chhodti. Bs itnaa kren use sheeghr le len, aur khtam kr den.
> 
> Jb bhi chyvnprash ki zroorat ho to vaidynaath athvaa ramdev ka le len.
> isme se ramdev ka jyada gunkari hai.



मजे ले रहे हो कमल भाई !!


असल में मेरा च्यवनप्राश बिगड़ा नहीं है !! बस इसमें कामर्शीयल टच नहीं है मेरा मतलब रंग,रूप,स्वाद आदि ! 


12—13 साल पहले मेरे एक परिचित वैद्यजी ने सरकारी आयुर्वेदीक औषधालय में आये हुए च्यवनप्राश की एक डब्बी मुझे दी थी उसका स्वाद और मेरे बने च्यवनप्राश का स्वाद बिल्कुल सेम है !!


हां मेहनत जरूर ज्यादा लगी ...लगभग 5 दिन पुरे !!....पर अब मजे लेकर खाउंगा भी!!


...और वैसे भी ये सब मेरे लिए नया नहीं है !मेरा पुरा परिवार सिर्फ आयुर्वेदिक औषधिया ही इस्तमाल करता है पिछले 22—23 वर्षो से ! बहुत सी औषधीयां बाजार में जैयार नहीं मिलती वो घर पर ही कुट—पीस के तैयार होती है !!


आप भी बना लेना बताई गई विधि सम्पूर्ण है ... कुछ भी बिगाड़ा नहीं होने वाला है !! पर 1 से 2 किलो आवले का ही !! ज्यादा के लिए फीर लोहे की कढाई ही मीलनी है और उससे काले रेंग का ही तैयार होगा !! वैसे उसमें कोई बुराई नहीं है आयरन से भरपुर बनेगा !!! :):

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मजे ले रहे हो कमल भाई !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...और वैसे भी ये सब मेरे लिए नया नहीं है !मेरा पुरा परिवार सिर्फ आयुर्वेदिक औषधिया ही इस्तमाल करता है पिछले 22—23 वर्षो से ! बहुत सी औषधीयां बाजार में जैयार नहीं मिलती वो घर पर ही कुट—पीस के तैयार होती है !!
> *mujhe is baatkaa kaa kyaa ptaa thaa?
> 			
> ...





> nichod baat ka yah hai mere dost....





> Aur mere dost practical krne ke liye aaap ek pav aanvle se shuru krte....


main hsaa to maatris baat par thaa......
_अनुभव ये रहा की 5 किलो आवले से च्यवनप्राश बनाने में तेल निकल जाता है आदमी का !!_

----------


## Kamal Ji

> आप भी बना लेना बताई गई विधि सम्पूर्ण है .. :):


main bhi roya hun aur tum bhi ronaa... <------is baat ko bhi likhnaa thaa.

----------


## donsplender

> main bhi roya hun aur tum bhi ronaa... <------is baat ko bhi likhnaa thaa.


:)::)::)::):......!!!!!

----------


## donsplender

वैसे मेने आज सुधारा कर लिया है । डेढ किलो मिश्री की शहद जितनी गाढी चाशनी बना के उसमें 20—25 इलायची और जावन्त्री (जीवन्ती)पीस के डाल दी और चाशनी बिल्कुल ठण्डी होने पर बना हुआ च्यवनप्राश डाल के अच्छेसे मिक्स कर दिया ।


इससे आवलों का एक्स्ट्रा खट्टापन निकल गया और आंवलों की खट्टी गंघ इलायची और जावन्त्री से दब गई ! अब स्वादीष्ट हो गया है !!




इन्दर भाई वाले च्यवनप्राश में जो सुधारा होना चाहीये वो ये है—


जीवन्ती (जावान्त्री), दाख को सहायक सामग्री में ना हो कर प्रक्षेप सामग्री में होना चाहीये था !!


दूसरा — प्रक्षेप सामग्री में पीपली की मात्रा 50 ग्राम के बजाए 30ग्राम के लगभग होना चाहीये था क्योकी अभी एक चम्मच च्यवनप्राश खाने पर पीपली के तेज से जीभ झन्ना जाती है !


तीसरा— मीश्री/शक्कर तीन किलो के बजाए 4.5 किलो लगभग होनी चाहीये नहीं तो थोड़ा खट्टापन लिए बनेगा !!




चोथी बात — च्यवनप्राश साफसुथरे कलर वाला चाहीये तो लोहे की कढाई ना प्रयोग करें !


पांचवी — आंवले की पीष्ठी (मावा)बनाने के लिए जो कढाई इस्तमाल करे वो कम से कम 4 एम.एम. मोटी चद्दर की बनी हुई हो अन्यथा पेंदे में चिपकने से बचाने के लिए लगातार हाथ चलाना पडेगा जो की आपको थका के रख देगा जिसकी खनापुर्ती खुद के बने च्यवनप्राश को अकेले ही पुरा खने पर ही हो पायेगी !!


छठा— आंवले उबालने के बाद गुठली निकालने के बाद मिक्सर में पीस ले व इसे चावल छानने वाली छलनी से ही छाने !! अन्य किसी छनने से छानने से पहले बाजार का बना 5 किलो च्यवनप्राश खा के ताकत लानी पडेगी तभी छनेगा !!


....तो बनाईये और खाईये...इन्दरप्राश !!!


हेप्पी इन्दरप्राश ... हेप्पी अक्षयप्राश




....ओ हो मेरे वाला तो रह गया...


हेप्पी डॉनप्राश !!!!

:)::)::)::):

----------


## jaggajat

बिना अनुभवी व जानकार वैद्द्य के आयुर्वेदिक ओषधियो व टानिक्स का निर्माण व सेवन नीम हकीम खतरे जान हो सकता है !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बिना अनुभवी व जानकार वैद्द्य के आयुर्वेदिक ओषधियो व टानिक्स का निर्माण व सेवन नीम हकीम खतरे जान हो सकता है !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:317:mere sr ke baal sfed se aadhe gayab ho gye yah baat smjate smjhate......:317:


:317:   koyi mane yab n.....:317:

----------


## Kamal Ji

bhaago bhaago....DON bhai aa gyaa.......

Kamal Ji+,  donsplender

Don bhaai......kahaan chal diye idhar to aao...n mere  dil ko yun trsao.....

----------


## donsplender

> bhaago bhaago....DON bhai aa gyaa.......
> 
> Kamal Ji+,  donsplender
> 
> Don bhaai......kahaan chal diye idhar to aao...n mere  dil ko yun trsao.....


मित्र मेरी यूं ना टांग खींचो मैं वैसे ही लम्बी टांगो वाला हुं ! :):

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र मेरी यूं ना टांग खींचो मैं वैसे ही लम्बी टांगो वाला हुं ! :):


taang nhi khiinch rha hun dost.
kl jb mujhe lgaa aap bina baat kiye ja rhe hain . to mujhe yad hai kl maine maine apni uprokt post ko 3 yaa 4 bar edit kiyaa.

kahi mere dost ko glt fhmi n ho jaye.

ji krdaa hai ik  jor di  dhaa maaraan.
meri dhaa naal kul jahaan sd jaye ,
chnn suuraj jmi aasma sne smundr te phaad sd jaye,
pr main dardaa dhaaa nyin maardaa kide mere yarda mkaan n sd jaye.

( dil krtaa hai jor se chillaa kar / dhaaden maar kar roun. 
meri us dhaad se saaraa jhaan sd jaye,
chaand, suury, jmeen, aasmaan aur smundr sahit pahaad bhi sd jayen,
pr main dartaa dhaaden nhi maartaa ....kahiin mere yaar ka mkaan n sd jaye........)

----------


## pkj21

kamal chacha aapki baat do bar padhne se samaj aati hai

----------


## Kamal Ji

> kamal chacha aapki baat do bar padhne se samaj aati hai


ab is baat ko kya smjhu aapki kmzori ya aapki smjhdaani chhoti.
ya main likhta hi galt shlat ya ant - shnt. hun?

----------


## Kamal Ji

> kamal chacha aapki baat do bar padhne se samaj aati hai


ant me likhe .......(DOTS)jo aapki smjh me nhi aa rhe the vhaan likh diya gyaa hai....
ek bat aur bolu aapko.......
jao POGO dekho.

----------


## Bhai G

हा हा हा हा हा। ……… जाओ पोगो देखो 
क्या डाइलोग मारा हे 



> ant me likhe .......(DOTS)jo aapki smjh me nhi aa rhe the vhaan likh diya gyaa hai....
> ek bat aur bolu aapko.......
> jao POGO dekho.

----------


## akshay singhania

> अक्षय जी द्वारा बताया च्यवनप्राश का रेडी चुर्ण तो नहीं मिला इसलिए इन्दरजी के बताऐ फार्मुले से चच्यवनप्राश बनाया !
> 
> 
> च्यवनप्राश बनाने में आवले जड़ीबुटीयों के साथ उबालने, आवले की पिष्टी तैयार करने और बाद के सभी मिक्सींग करने में मेने लोहे की बड़ी कढाई का प्रयोग किया था जिससे बाजार के ब्राउन कलर जैसा कलर न बनके काले कलर का च्यवनप्राश बना !
> 
> 
> स्वाद में बाजार के च्यवनप्राश से एकदम अलग स्वाद आ रहा है । 
> स्वाद में भी थोड़ा खट्टासा लग रहा है इसलिए मेरे हिसाब से इसमें डेढ से दो ​किलो मिशरी और होनी चाहीये थी !!
> 
> ...





> ha ha ha aha ha ha.... 
> jiskaa kaam usi ko saaje ,,,,, aur kre to dndaa baje.
> 
> yahi kahavat aapke upr chitraarth hoti hai don bhaai .
> 
> sr dard ke liye chndan lgana hai to mufeed ;
> chndan ghisnaa aur lgaanaa bhi  sr dard hai.
> 
> aur jyada lekchar bina viraam liye de sktaa hun.
> ...





> nichod baat ka yah hai mere dost....
> aise kaary yogy vykti/guru ke saanidhy me krne chahiye n kikitaab aadi se padh kar.
> Aur mere dost practical  krne ke liye aaap ek pav aanvle se shuru krte....
> 
> koyi chintaa nhi tab bhi aap chaasni ke saath athvaa khaand ( bura chini  ) khaand hi ... milaa kar khayen aanvlaa jaise bhi hon aurvah sb oshdhiyaan kaisi bhi halat me len vah apnaa gun nhi chhodti. Bs itnaa kren use sheeghr le len, aur khtam kr den.
> 
> Jb bhi chyvnprash ki zroorat ho to vaidynaath athvaa ramdev ka le len.
> isme se ramdev ka jyada gunkari hai.





> मजे ले रहे हो कमल भाई !!
> 
> 
> असल में मेरा च्यवनप्राश बिगड़ा नहीं है !! बस इसमें कामर्शीयल टच नहीं है मेरा मतलब रंग,रूप,स्वाद आदि ! 
> 
> 
> 12—13 साल पहले मेरे एक परिचित वैद्यजी ने सरकारी आयुर्वेदीक औषधालय में आये हुए च्यवनप्राश की एक डब्बी मुझे दी थी उसका स्वाद और मेरे बने च्यवनप्राश का स्वाद बिल्कुल सेम है !!
> 
> 
> ...





> main hsaa to maatris baat par thaa......
> _अनुभव ये रहा की 5 किलो आवले से च्यवनप्राश बनाने में तेल निकल जाता है आदमी का !!_





> main bhi roya hun aur tum bhi ronaa... <------is baat ko bhi likhnaa thaa.





> ......!!!!!





> वैसे मेने आज सुधारा कर लिया है । डेढ किलो मिश्री की शहद जितनी गाढी चाशनी बना के उसमें 20—25 इलायची और जावन्त्री (जीवन्ती)पीस के डाल दी और चाशनी बिल्कुल ठण्डी होने पर बना हुआ च्यवनप्राश डाल के अच्छेसे मिक्स कर दिया ।
> 
> 
> इससे आवलों का एक्स्ट्रा खट्टापन निकल गया और आंवलों की खट्टी गंघ इलायची और जावन्त्री से दब गई ! अब स्वादीष्ट हो गया है !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> इन्दर भाई वाले च्यवनप्राश में जो सुधारा होना चाहीये वो ये है—
> ...





> बिना अनुभवी व जानकार वैद्द्य के आयुर्वेदिक ओषधियो व टानिक्स का निर्माण व सेवन नीम हकीम खतरे जान हो सकता है !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


[QUOTE=Kamal Ji;2071869]mere sr ke baal sfed se aadhe gayab ho gye yah baat smjate smjhate......


  koyi mane yab n...../QUOTE]




> bhaago bhaago....DON bhai aa gyaa.......
> 
> Kamal Ji+,  donsplender
> 
> Don bhaai......kahaan chal diye idhar to aao...n mere  dil ko yun trsao.....





> मित्र मेरी यूं ना टांग खींचो मैं वैसे ही लम्बी टांगो वाला हुं !





> taang nhi khiinch rha hun dost.
> kl jb mujhe lgaa aap bina baat kiye ja rhe hain . to mujhe yad hai kl maine maine apni uprokt post ko 3 yaa 4 bar edit kiyaa.
> 
> kahi mere dost ko glt fhmi n ho jaye.
> 
> ji krdaa hai ik  jor di  dhaa maaraan.
> meri dhaa naal kul jahaan sd jaye ,
> chnn suuraj jmi aasma sne smundr te phaad sd jaye,
> pr main dardaa dhaaa nyin maardaa kide mere yarda mkaan n sd jaye.
> ...





> kamal chacha aapki baat do bar padhne se samaj aati hai





> ab is baat ko kya smjhu aapki kmzori ya aapki smjhdaani chhoti.
> ya main likhta hi galt shlat ya ant - shnt. hun?





> ant me likhe .......(DOTS)jo aapki smjh me nhi aa rhe the vhaan likh diya gyaa hai....
> ek bat aur bolu aapko.......
> jao POGO dekho.





> हा हा हा हा हा। ……… जाओ पोगो देखो 
> क्या डाइलोग मारा हे


वाह चर्चा या यूँ कहूँ की प्राशचर्चा तो लाजवाब रही इसीलिए मैंने कहा था कि पहले थोड़ा कम बनाइएगा , खैर आपकी मुख्य समस्या ये रही Don splender जी की आपको बना बनाया जड़ी-बूटी पाउडर नहीं मिला,अब तो हल्का-हल्का बदलाव मौसम में दिखने लगा है,अगले वर्ष आपको इतना सरल नुस्खा बताऊंगा आंवले का जिसे इस फोरम पर मौजूद अगर कोई १२ वर्ष का बच्चा होगा वो भी तैयार कर सकेगा फिलहाल अब वसंत का मौसम है तो एक और चमत्कारी नुस्खा लेकर आया हूँ ,आशा है आप सबको पसंद आएगा.

----------


## akshay singhania

फोरम के सभी सदस्यों के स्वास्थय की रक्षा हेतु आज मैं एक बहुत ही उपयोगी  नुस्खा लेकर आया हूँ,जिसे बनाने में कोई कठिनाई भी नहीं होगी ,मित्रों आप  सभी जानते हैं की वसंत की शुरुआत हो चुकी है और इस ऋतु में कफ कुपित होता  है क्यूंकि जितना भी तेल घी और गरिष्ठ भोजन हमने सर्दियों में किया वो  पिघलकर कफ को कुपित करता है और इससे सबसे ज्यादा पीड़ित होते हैं दमा के  रोगी या वो लोग जिन्हें पुरे साल भर नजला झुकाम बना रहता है.
आज मैं  आपको सरल,पौष्टिक एवम स्वादिष्ट योग बताता हूँ जिसका नाम है आर्द्रकाव्लेह  या इसे अद्रकप्राश भी कह सकते हैं किन्तु इसको बनाने में च्यवनप्राश जैसी  कठिनाई नहीं होती और न ही उतनी सामग्री की आवश्यकता पड़ती है ,आइये पहले मैं  आपको इसके घटक द्रव्यों की जानकारी देता हूँ

(1) 1 पाव आदरक का कल्क.
(२) 1 पाव शुद्ध देसी घी 
(3) 1 पाव गुड़ या चाहे तो शक्कर भी ले सकते है आजकल गुड़ शक्कर खूब मिलती है बाज़ार में.

विधि  :- आप सबसे पहले अदरक के १ पाव कल्क को शुद्ध देसी घी में हलकी आंच पर भून  लीजिये और जब वो लाल हो जाए तो उसमे गुड़ से बनी चाशनी मिला कर एक एयरटाइट  कांच की शीशी में निकाल कर रख लीजिये.

इसे आप १ छोटा चम्मच सुबह तथा  एक छोटा चम्मच शाम को सेवन कीजिये फिर देखिये कमाल इससे खाने में होने  वाली अरुचि,पेट में दर्द,गैस बनना,पाचनशक्ति की कमजोरी,सर्दी-झुकाम जैसी  समस्याएं उड़नछू हो जाएंगी और बलवीर्य भी बढेगा किन्तु इसकी मात्र अधिक न लें एवम जिनको अदरक सूट न करता हो या जिनके शरीर में पित्त की अधिकता हो वो  इसका सेवन न करें ,ये योग स्वादिष्ट भी है, झटपट तैयार भी हो जाता है अत:  इसका पूरा पूरा लाभ उठायें.

----------


## akshay singhania

> नमस्कार अक्षय जी , काफी दिनों बाद फोरम  पर आया हु, आपका सूत्र देखकर मन आनंदित हो गया, बेहतरीन सूत्र हे आपका, आशा करता हु आगे भी इसी तरह मार्गदर्शन मिलता रहेगा।  एक पम मै  भी करना चाहूंगा आपको


मित्र आपके pm का उत्तर आपको pm कर दिया है ..सेवा का मौका देने के लिए धन्यवाद.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> फोरम के सभी सदस्यों के स्वास्थय की रक्षा हेतु आज मैं एक बहुत ही उपयोगी  नुस्खा लेकर आया हूँ,जिसे बनाने में कोई कठिनाई भी नहीं होगी ,मित्रों आप  सभी जानते हैं की वसंत की शुरुआत हो चुकी है और इस ऋतु में कफ कुपित होता  है क्यूंकि जितना भी तेल घी और गरिष्ठ भोजन हमने सर्दियों में किया वो  पिघलकर कफ को कुपित करता है और इससे सबसे ज्यादा पीड़ित होते हैं दमा के  रोगी या वो लोग जिन्हें पुरे साल भर नजला झुकाम बना रहता है.
> आज मैं  आपको सरल,पौष्टिक एवम स्वादिष्ट योग बताता हूँ जिसका नाम है आर्द्रकाव्लेह  या इसे अद्रकप्राश भी कह सकते हैं किन्तु इसको बनाने में च्यवनप्राश जैसी  कठिनाई नहीं होती और न ही उतनी सामग्री की आवश्यकता पड़ती है ,आइये पहले मैं  आपको इसके घटक द्रव्यों की जानकारी देता हूँ
> 
> (1) 1 पाव आदरक का* कल्क.*
> (२) 1 पाव शुद्ध देसी घी 
> (3) 1 पाव गुड़ या चाहे तो शक्कर भी ले सकते है आजकल गुड़ शक्कर खूब मिलती है बाज़ार में.
> 
> विधि  :- आप सबसे पहले अदरक के १ पाव कल्क को शुद्ध देसी घी में हलकी आंच पर भून  लीजिये और जब वो लाल हो जाए तो उसमे गुड़ से बनी चाशनी मिला कर एक एयरटाइट  कांच की शीशी में निकाल कर रख लीजिये.
> 
> इसे आप १ छोटा चम्मच सुबह तथा  एक छोटा चम्मच शाम को सेवन कीजिये फिर देखिये कमाल इससे खाने में होने  वाली अरुचि,पेट में दर्द,गैस बनना,पाचनशक्ति की कमजोरी,सर्दी-झुकाम जैसी  समस्याएं उड़नछू हो जाएंगी और बलवीर्य भी बढेगा किन्तु इसकी मात्र अधिक न लें एवम जिनको अदरक सूट न करता हो या जिनके शरीर में पित्त की अधिकता हो वो  इसका सेवन न करें ,ये योग स्वादिष्ट भी है, झटपट तैयार भी हो जाता है अत:  इसका पूरा पूरा लाभ उठायें.


कल्क... ka arth....adrk ka mheen powder ( sonth ).?

----------


## Kamal Ji

> हा हा हा हा हा। ……… जाओ पोगो देखो 
> क्या डाइलोग मारा हे


post vo jise aap psnd kren,
to kyon n like pr klik kren.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र मेरी यूं ना टांग खींचो मैं वैसे ही लम्बी टांगो वाला हुं ! :):


#136 Don bhai is nmbr vali post ko bhi to pdhen.

----------


## donsplender

> taang nhi khiinch rha hun dost.
> kl jb mujhe lgaa aap bina baat kiye ja rhe hain . to mujhe yad hai kl maine maine apni uprokt post ko 3 yaa 4 bar edit kiyaa.
> 
> kahi mere dost ko glt fhmi n ho jaye.
> 
> ji krdaa hai ik  jor di  dhaa maaraan.
> meri dhaa naal kul jahaan sd jaye ,
> chnn suuraj jmi aasma sne smundr te phaad sd jaye,
> pr main dardaa dhaaa nyin maardaa kide mere yarda mkaan n sd jaye.
> ...



दोस्तों के बिच बेतकल्लुफी ना होंगी तो फिर किसके बिच होगी मित्र ?
इसलिए बुरा मानने का सवाल ही नही !!

----------


## donsplender

> फोरम के सभी सदस्यों के स्वास्थय की रक्षा हेतु आज मैं एक बहुत ही उपयोगी  नुस्खा लेकर आया हूँ,जिसे बनाने में कोई कठिनाई भी नहीं होगी ,मित्रों आप  सभी जानते हैं की वसंत की शुरुआत हो चुकी है और इस ऋतु में कफ कुपित होता  है क्यूंकि जितना भी तेल घी और गरिष्ठ भोजन हमने सर्दियों में किया वो  पिघलकर कफ को कुपित करता है और इससे सबसे ज्यादा पीड़ित होते हैं दमा के  रोगी या वो लोग जिन्हें पुरे साल भर नजला झुकाम बना रहता है.
> आज मैं  आपको सरल,पौष्टिक एवम स्वादिष्ट योग बताता हूँ जिसका नाम है आर्द्रकाव्लेह  या इसे अद्रकप्राश भी कह सकते हैं किन्तु इसको बनाने में च्यवनप्राश जैसी  कठिनाई नहीं होती और न ही उतनी सामग्री की आवश्यकता पड़ती है ,आइये पहले मैं  आपको इसके घटक द्रव्यों की जानकारी देता हूँ
> 
> (1) 1 पाव आदरक का कल्क.
> (२) 1 पाव शुद्ध देसी घी 
> (3) 1 पाव गुड़ या चाहे तो शक्कर भी ले सकते है आजकल गुड़ शक्कर खूब मिलती है बाज़ार में.
> 
> विधि  :- आप सबसे पहले अदरक के १ पाव कल्क को शुद्ध देसी घी में हलकी आंच पर भून  लीजिये और जब वो लाल हो जाए तो उसमे गुड़ से बनी चाशनी मिला कर एक एयरटाइट  कांच की शीशी में निकाल कर रख लीजिये.
> 
> इसे आप १ छोटा चम्मच सुबह तथा  एक छोटा चम्मच शाम को सेवन कीजिये फिर देखिये कमाल इससे खाने में होने  वाली अरुचि,पेट में दर्द,गैस बनना,पाचनशक्ति की कमजोरी,सर्दी-झुकाम जैसी  समस्याएं उड़नछू हो जाएंगी और बलवीर्य भी बढेगा किन्तु इसकी मात्र अधिक न लें एवम जिनको अदरक सूट न करता हो या जिनके शरीर में पित्त की अधिकता हो वो  इसका सेवन न करें ,ये योग स्वादिष्ट भी है, झटपट तैयार भी हो जाता है अत:  इसका पूरा पूरा लाभ उठायें.


मुझे ये जानना था—


ये कल्क का मतलब कुटा हुआ या कद्दृकस किया हुआ (छुलनी से किसा हुआ) है?


मुझे एसीडीटी और अल्सर की समस्या रही थी पिछले साल जनवरी से नवम्बर तक अब आराम है पर अपत्थ्य भोजन बन्द कर रखा है जैसे तेज मिर्च—मसाले,तेल धी खटाई, खट्टे फल आदि !


...नज़ले,सर्दी और खांसी की समस्या घर में रहती ही है तो क्या ये योग मुझे सुट करेगा ???

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मुझे ये जानना था—
> 
> 
> ये कल्क का मतलब कुटा हुआ या कद्दृकस किया हुआ (छुलनी से किसा हुआ) है?
> 
> 
> मुझे एसीडीटी और अल्सर की समस्या रही थी पिछले साल जनवरी से नवम्बर तक अब आराम है पर अपत्थ्य भोजन बन्द कर रखा है जैसे तेज मिर्च—मसाले,तेल धी खटाई, खट्टे फल आदि !
> 
> 
> ...नज़ले,सर्दी और खांसी की समस्या घर में रहती ही है तो क्या ये योग मुझे सुट करेगा ???


Don bhaai mere yahan adrk ko sukhaa kar aur mheen powder ki trh pees kr bhi milti hai akshy ji ka ishara ( klk ) ka shayadyahi hogaa.
ab doosri baat.....

mere yahan srdiyon me 100 graam gud ko pani me daal kar, thoda pighlaa kar, usme lagbhg ded chmamch vh adrk powder rup vali ka aur ded chmmach shudh ghe daal kar ek do ubaal aane par thoda thndaa kar ke grm grm  khaayen.( aap chahen to ghee ke saath do chmmach kuta hua baadaam bhi dal skte hain.
main yah aapko nhi नज़ले,सर्दी और खांसी की समस्या ke liye laabhkari siddh hai.
aapki smsya ke karn aapko nhi kaha jarhaa.
is me ghee ya baadaam n bhi koyi daalna chaahe  koyi bat nhi.

teesri baat.....नज़ले,सर्दी और खांसी की समस्या ke liye adrk bahut gunkari hai.adrk ki chay,
lahsun adrk ki sbzi khaayen aur yad kren. iske liye yah bahut gunkari hai.

Ant me ...sukhi adrk bhi milti hai use pisvaa len ya pees len poeder bnaa len. agr yah n mile to.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> teesri baat.....नज़ले,सर्दी और खांसी की समस्या ke liye adrk bahut gunkari hai.adrk ki chay,
> *lahsun adrk ki sbzi khaayen aur yad kren*. iske liye yah bahut gunkari hai.


lahsun adrk ki sbzi.....
​http://hindivichar.com/showthread.ph...59#post2072559

----------


## donsplender

> Don bhaai mere yahan adrk ko sukhaa kar aur mheen powder ki trh pees kr bhi milti hai akshy ji ka ishara ( klk ) ka shayadyahi hogaa.
> ab doosri baat.....
> 
> mere yahan srdiyon me 100 graam gud ko pani me daal kar, thoda pighlaa kar, usme lagbhg ded chmamch vh adrk powder rup vali ka aur ded chmmach shudh ghe daal kar ek do ubaal aane par thoda thndaa kar ke grm grm  khaayen.( aap chahen to ghee ke saath do chmmach kuta hua baadaam bhi dal skte hain.
> main yah aapko nhi नज़ले,सर्दी और खांसी की समस्या ke liye laabhkari siddh hai.
> aapki smsya ke karn aapko nhi kaha jarhaa.
> is me ghee ya baadaam n bhi koyi daalna chaahe  koyi bat nhi.
> 
> teesri baat.....नज़ले,सर्दी और खांसी की समस्या ke liye adrk bahut gunkari hai.adrk ki chay,
> ...



हां ये घर के बा​की सदस्यों के लिए ठीक रहेगा !! मेरे लिए गुड अभी अपत्थ्य में है इसलिए मेंर काम नहीं लगने वाला !! 


...हां गुड़ के लिए सभी को एक सुझाव अवश्य है — गुड गन्ने के रस का ही बना हो (देसी गुड़)! तथा पुराना हो !! नया गुड फायदे की जगह नुकसान करता है !!

----------


## Bhai G

चाचू अगर आप रोमन भाषा कि बजाय हिंदी में लिखे (जैसे पहले लिखते थे ) तो पढ़ने में आसानी रहेगी 



> Don bhaai mere yahan adrk ko sukhaa kar aur mheen powder ki trh pees kr bhi milti hai akshy ji ka ishara ( klk ) ka shayadyahi hogaa.
> ab doosri baat.....
> 
> mere yahan srdiyon me 100 graam gud ko pani me daal kar, thoda pighlaa kar, usme lagbhg ded chmamch vh adrk powder rup vali ka aur ded chmmach shudh ghe daal kar ek do ubaal aane par thoda thndaa kar ke grm grm  khaayen.( aap chahen to ghee ke saath do chmmach kuta hua baadaam bhi dal skte hain.
> main yah aapko nhi नज़ले,सर्दी और खांसी की समस्या ke liye laabhkari siddh hai.
> aapki smsya ke karn aapko nhi kaha jarhaa.
> is me ghee ya baadaam n bhi koyi daalna chaahe  koyi bat nhi.
> 
> teesri baat.....नज़ले,सर्दी और खांसी की समस्या ke liye adrk bahut gunkari hai.adrk ki chay,
> ...

----------


## sajidkhan11

आप मुजे  ये  बता ओ  की  मुजे  वीर्य  श्ख्लन  जल्दी हो जा त हे   उस का  कोई उपाय बता  ओ  आप   मुजे     मेल   कर  शकते  हो । ओर  लिंग  मे  कडक पैन ज्यादा  केसे  हो  वो  औषधि 
भी कृप्य  जल्द  बताए    आप  का एहसान  ज़िंदगी  भर  रहेगा । मुजे  सिर्फ  10  से  15   सेकंड  मे  ही श्ख्लन    हो  जाता   हे।  मेरी  आगे 40  हे  कोई  बीमारी  नहीं ।हे।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> चाचू अगर आप रोमन भाषा कि बजाय हिंदी में लिखे (जैसे पहले लिखते थे ) तो पढ़ने में आसानी रहेगी


main itnaa uktaa gya hun is romn se. aap sb ko btaa nhi sktaa.
guugl krom me pta nhi kya preshani hai vh ise chlne hi nhi de rhaa .
copy pest n krne se achchaa hai main n likhun ,

----------


## Kamal Ji

> आप मुजे  ये  बता ओ  की  मुजे  वीर्य  श्ख्लन  जल्दी हो जा त हे   उस का  कोई उपाय बता  ओ  आप   मुजे     मेल   कर  शकते  हो । ओर  लिंग  मे  कडक पैन ज्यादा  केसे  हो  वो  औषधि 
> भी कृप्य  जल्द  बताए    आप  का एहसान  ज़िंदगी  भर  रहेगा । मुजे  सिर्फ  10  से  15   सेकंड  मे  ही श्ख्लन    हो  जाता   हे।  मेरी  आगे 40  हे  कोई  बीमारी  नहीं ।हे।


aapki age 40 ki hai is age ke vykti ko ab kya smjhyen?
fir bhi....
saare khelon ko khelte smy khel ke andr dhyan dena padtaa hai sivaa sex ke.
sex khel hi aisa hai jise khelte smy dhyan kahin aur hona chiye. anythaa sb ka yahi hal hota hai jaisa aapka ho rha hai.
bskhane me shktivardhk khane ki aur dhyan den, aur ashleel saahity aur filmon se duur rhen. ek sjjan hain isi foram par vh PM ke madhyam se dva btate hain. unse smprk kr len.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र आपके pm का उत्तर आपको pm कर दिया है ..सेवा का मौका देने के लिए धन्यवाद.


akshy ji aap inka bhi udhaar kren.....




> आप मुजे  ये  बता ओ  की  मुजे  वीर्य  श्ख्लन  जल्दी हो जा त हे   उस का  कोई उपाय बता  ओ  आप   मुजे     मेल   कर  शकते  हो । ओर  लिंग  मे  कडक पैन ज्यादा  केसे  हो  वो  औषधि 
> भी कृप्य  जल्द  बताए    आप  का एहसान  ज़िंदगी  भर  रहेगा । मुजे  सिर्फ  10  से  15   सेकंड  मे  ही श्ख्लन    हो  जाता   हे।  मेरी  आगे 40  हे  कोई  बीमारी  नहीं ।हे।

----------


## donsplender

> main itnaa uktaa gya hun is romn se. aap sb ko btaa nhi sktaa.
> guugl krom me pta nhi kya preshani hai vh ise chlne hi nhi de rhaa .
> copy pest n krne se achchaa hai main n likhun ,


मैं तो इस साईट का उपयोग करता हूं !

http://krutidevunicode.com/


हिन्दी टाइपींग आती है इसलिए दिक्कत नहीं !! और बढीया बात ये की यहां सिधे यूनिकोड में ही टाईप हो ता है !!

----------


## donsplender

> aapki age 40 ki hai is age ke vykti ko ab kya smjhyen?
> fir bhi....:):
> saare khelon ko khelte smy khel ke andr dhyan dena padtaa hai sivaa sex ke.
> sex khel hi aisa hai jise khelte smy dhyan kahin aur hona chiye. anythaa sb ka yahi hal hota hai jaisa aapka ho rha hai.
> bskhane me shktivardhk khane ki aur dhyan den, aur ashleel saahity aur filmon se duur rhen. ek sjjan hain isi foram par vh PM ke madhyam se dva btate hain. unse smprk kr len.


एकदम परफेक्ट उत्तर है !!

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मैं तो इस साईट का उपयोग करता हूं !
> 
> http://krutidevunicode.com/
> 
> 
> हिन्दी टाइपींग आती है इसलिए दिक्कत नहीं !! और बढीया बात ये की यहां सिधे यूनिकोड में ही टाईप हो ता है !!


bhai mere yahi to baat hai yahaan likh kr firvhan se copy aur yahaan pest... ye jhnjhat......

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मैं तो इस साईट का उपयोग करता हूं !
> 
> http://krutidevunicode.com/
> 
> 
> हिन्दी टाइपींग आती है इसलिए दिक्कत नहीं !! और बढीया बात ये की यहां सिधे यूनिकोड में ही टाईप हो ता है !!


Don bhaai ji jis softveyar ka link mere hstakshron me hai vah pichchle 2-3 saalon se hai...
usi se main kaam krtaa thaa.
ab vh aaj kl mere PC me load nhi ho rhaa.
vhaan sirf alt +shift dbaya aur Hindi me likhnaa chalu..... type likha hai to hindi me type likhaa nzr aayegaa isi trh saare shbd bhi.

----------


## donsplender

> आप मुजे  ये  बता ओ  की  मुजे  वीर्य  श्ख्लन  जल्दी हो जा त हे   उस का  कोई उपाय बता  ओ  आप   मुजे     मेल   कर  शकते  हो । ओर  लिंग  मे  कडक पैन ज्यादा  केसे  हो  वो  औषधि 
> भी कृप्य  जल्द  बताए    आप  का एहसान  ज़िंदगी  भर  रहेगा । मुजे  सिर्फ  10  से  15   सेकंड  मे  ही श्ख्लन    हो  जाता   हे।  मेरी  आगे 40  हे  कोई  बीमारी  नहीं ।हे।


कमल भाई की पोस्ट संख्या 155 अच्छेसे समझ ले ! मुख्य बात यही है !!


फिर भी चाहे तो आपके अलावा सभी लोग इसे अजमा सेकते है—


प्रात:काल धुमने की आदत डालो और जहां घुमने जाओ वहां साथ में शक्कर के बतासे 4—5 नग लेजाओ । रास्ते में जहां भी बड़ का पेड मिले वहां उसके पत्तो को तोडना इससे जहां से पत्ता टुटा है वहां से दूध की बुंदे टपकेगी वो साथ में लाए बतासो में टपका लेना हरेक बतासे में लगभग 4—5 बुदे अवश्य टपकाना और इन बतासों को खा के घर आके 1ग्लॉस गुनगुना दूध अवश्य पिऐ !! कमसे कम एक माह प्रयोग अवश्य करे ! मज़ा आ जाएगा इस मुफ्त की दवा से !! 
नोट— बड़ की पत्ती तोडने पर दुध एक दम सवेरे—सवेरे ही निकलता है ज्यो—ज्यों दिन चढता है वैसे कम होता जाता है !!

----------


## donsplender

> Don bhaai ji jis softveyar ka link mere hstakshron me hai vah pichchle 2-3 saalon se hai...
> usi se main kaam krtaa thaa.
> ab vh aaj kl mere PC me load nhi ho rhaa.
> vhaan sirf alt +shift dbaya aur Hindi me likhnaa chalu..... type likha hai to hindi me type likhaa nzr aayegaa isi trh saare shbd bhi.


हां पर कोपी पेस्ट तो करना ही पडेगा !!


हां पर मेरे लिए हिन्दी टाईपिंग मगजमारी नहीं है !! मरा मुख्य काम ही प्रिन्टींग का है हिन्दी और अंगेजी में रोज टाइ्रप करना पड़ता है !!

----------


## Kamal Ji

> Don bhaai ji jis softveyar ka link mere hstakshron me hai vah pichchle 2-3 saalon se hai...
> usi se main kaam krtaa thaa.
> ab vh aaj kl mere PC me load nhi ho rhaa.
> vhaan sirf alt +shift dbaya aur Hindi me likhnaa chalu..... type likha hai to hindi me type likhaa nzr aayegaa isi trh saare shbd bhi.


yah bhi padh lete bhaai...........




> हां पर कोपी पेस्ट तो करना ही पडेगा !!
> 
> हां पर मेरे लिए हिन्दी टाईपिंग मगजमारी नहीं है !! मरा मुख्य काम ही प्रिन्टींग का है हिन्दी और अंगेजी में रोज टाइ्रप करना पड़ता है !!

----------


## Bhai G

ये कैसे किया जाता है 



> post vo jise aap psnd kren,
> to kyon n like pr klik kren.

----------


## Bhai G

धन्यवाद अक्षय साहब 



> मित्र आपके pm का उत्तर आपको pm कर दिया है ..सेवा का मौका देने के लिए धन्यवाद.

----------


## akshay singhania

> फोरम के सभी सदस्यों के स्वास्थय की रक्षा हेतु आज मैं एक बहुत ही उपयोगी  नुस्खा लेकर आया हूँ,जिसे बनाने में कोई कठिनाई भी नहीं होगी ,मित्रों आप  सभी जानते हैं की वसंत की शुरुआत हो चुकी है और इस ऋतु में कफ कुपित होता  है क्यूंकि जितना भी तेल घी और गरिष्ठ भोजन हमने सर्दियों में किया वो  पिघलकर कफ को कुपित करता है और इससे सबसे ज्यादा पीड़ित होते हैं दमा के  रोगी या वो लोग जिन्हें पुरे साल भर नजला झुकाम बना रहता है.
> आज मैं  आपको सरल,पौष्टिक एवम स्वादिष्ट योग बताता हूँ जिसका नाम है आर्द्रकाव्लेह  या इसे अद्रकप्राश भी कह सकते हैं किन्तु इसको बनाने में च्यवनप्राश जैसी  कठिनाई नहीं होती और न ही उतनी सामग्री की आवश्यकता पड़ती है ,आइये पहले मैं  आपको इसके घटक द्रव्यों की जानकारी देता हूँ
> 
> (1) 1 पाव आदरक का कल्क.
> (२) 1 पाव शुद्ध देसी घी 
> (3) 1 पाव गुड़ या चाहे तो शक्कर भी ले सकते है आजकल गुड़ शक्कर खूब मिलती है बाज़ार में.
> 
> विधि  :- आप सबसे पहले अदरक के १ पाव कल्क को शुद्ध देसी घी में हलकी आंच पर भून  लीजिये और जब वो लाल हो जाए तो उसमे गुड़ से बनी चाशनी मिला कर एक एयरटाइट  कांच की शीशी में निकाल कर रख लीजिये.
> 
> इसे आप १ छोटा चम्मच सुबह तथा  एक छोटा चम्मच शाम को सेवन कीजिये फिर देखिये कमाल इससे खाने में होने  वाली अरुचि,पेट में दर्द,गैस बनना,पाचनशक्ति की कमजोरी,सर्दी-झुकाम जैसी  समस्याएं उड़नछू हो जाएंगी और बलवीर्य भी बढेगा किन्तु इसकी मात्र अधिक न लें एवम जिनको अदरक सूट न करता हो या जिनके शरीर में पित्त की अधिकता हो वो  इसका सेवन न करें ,ये योग स्वादिष्ट भी है, झटपट तैयार भी हो जाता है अत:  इसका पूरा पूरा लाभ उठायें.





> कल्क... ka arth....adrk ka mheen powder ( sonth ).?





> मुझे ये जानना था—
> 
> 
> ये कल्क का मतलब कुटा हुआ या कद्दृकस किया हुआ (छुलनी से किसा हुआ) है?
> 
> 
> मुझे एसीडीटी और अल्सर की समस्या रही थी पिछले साल जनवरी से नवम्बर तक अब आराम है पर अपत्थ्य भोजन बन्द कर रखा है जैसे तेज मिर्च—मसाले,तेल धी खटाई, खट्टे फल आदि !
> 
> 
> ...नज़ले,सर्दी और खांसी की समस्या घर में रहती ही है तो क्या ये योग मुझे सुट करेगा ???





> Don bhaai mere yahan adrk ko sukhaa kar aur mheen powder ki trh pees kr bhi milti hai akshy ji ka ishara ( klk ) ka shayadyahi hogaa.
> ab doosri baat.....
> 
> mere yahan srdiyon me 100 graam gud ko pani me daal kar, thoda pighlaa kar, usme lagbhg ded chmamch vh adrk powder rup vali ka aur ded chmmach shudh ghe daal kar ek do ubaal aane par thoda thndaa kar ke grm grm  khaayen.( aap chahen to ghee ke saath do chmmach kuta hua baadaam bhi dal skte hain.
> main yah aapko nhi नज़ले,सर्दी और खांसी की समस्या ke liye laabhkari siddh hai.
> aapki smsya ke karn aapko nhi kaha jarhaa.
> is me ghee ya baadaam n bhi koyi daalna chaahe  koyi bat nhi.
> 
> teesri baat.....नज़ले,सर्दी और खांसी की समस्या ke liye adrk bahut gunkari hai.adrk ki chay,
> ...


मित्रों कल्क से मेरा मतलब सूखा हुआ अदरक या उसका पाउडर नहीं है,उसे सोंठ कहते हैं ,मैं ताज़ा अदरक की बात कर रहा हूँ ,अदरक का छिलका हटाकर उसकी बारीक -बारीक लम्बी कत्लियाँ काट लें और उपरोक्त विधि से तैयार कर लें .
मित्र dONSPLENDER जी आप इसका सेवन न करें,कारण मैं बता ही चुका हूँ.

----------


## akshay singhania

> आप मुजे  ये  बता ओ  की  मुजे  वीर्य  श्ख्लन  जल्दी हो जा त हे   उस का  कोई उपाय बता  ओ  आप   मुजे     मेल   कर  शकते  हो । ओर  लिंग  मे  कडक पैन ज्यादा  केसे  हो  वो  औषधि 
> भी कृप्य  जल्द  बताए    आप  का एहसान  ज़िंदगी  भर  रहेगा । मुजे  सिर्फ  10  से  15   सेकंड  मे  ही श्ख्लन    हो  जाता   हे।  मेरी  आगे 40  हे  कोई  बीमारी  नहीं ।हे।





> akshy ji aap inka bhi udhaar kren.....


मित्र sajidkhan,Kamal ji की बात बिलकुल सही है लेकिन आप घबराएं नहीं,आपकी समस्या अवश्य दूर होगी,आप निम्न सवालों के उत्तर दें.
(१) उम्र
(२) मैरिटल स्टेटस
(3) समस्या कितने वक़्त से है ?
(4) धुम्रपान एवम शराब का सेवन करते हैं या नहीं और करते हैं तो कितना करते हैं ?
(५) चाय अथवा कॉफ़ी कितनी मात्रा में सेवन करते हैं ?
(६) खाने -पीने की आदतें अर्थात कब और क्या खाना पसंद है ?
(7) प्यास कितनी लगती है और पानी की प्रतिदिन सेवन मात्र कितनी है ?
(8) शरीर में अन्य कोई समस्या हो तो उसका विवरण दें जैसे ब्लड प्रेशर,मधुमेह,मानस  िक तनाव आदि
(९) आपको बचपन से अब तक कोई गंभीर रोग हुआ हो तथा परिवार में किसी अन्य बिमारी का कोई इतिहास रहा हो तो उसका विवरण दें.
(१०) पहले किन-किन दवाइयों का सेवन किया और अगर अब भी कोई दवाई ले रहे हैं तो उसका नाम एवम सेवन मात्र बताएं.
(११) अपनी आदतों के बारे में भी बताएं जैसे आपका डेली रूटीन क्या है और क्या हौबीज़ हैं ?
(१२) सुबह उठने के बाद कैसा महसूस करते हैं एवम रात्री को नींद कैसी आती है ?
(१३) अन्य कोई विशेष बात जो आप महसूस करते हों तो उसका भी विवरण दें.

इन सबका उत्तर सही-सही दें तभी मैं आपको एडवाइस दे पाऊंगा..आप मुझे pm कर सकते हैं.

----------


## akshay singhania

> धन्यवाद अक्षय साहब


आपका स्वागत है मित्र एवम मैंने आपको आपके दुसरे प्रश्न के लिए पुन: pm किया है ,उस पर अमल जरूर करें. आपको शीघ्र ही लाभ महसूस होगा.

----------


## akshay singhania

> मित्र sajidkhan,Kamal ji की बात बिलकुल सही है लेकिन आप घबराएं नहीं,आपकी समस्या अवश्य दूर होगी,आप निम्न सवालों के उत्तर दें.
> (१) उम्र
> (२) मैरिटल स्टेटस
> (3) समस्या कितने वक़्त से है ?
> (4) धुम्रपान एवम शराब का सेवन करते हैं या नहीं और करते हैं तो कितना करते हैं ?
> (५) चाय अथवा कॉफ़ी कितनी मात्रा में सेवन करते हैं ?
> (६) खाने -पीने की आदतें अर्थात कब और क्या खाना पसंद है ?
> (7) प्यास कितनी लगती है और पानी की प्रतिदिन सेवन मात्र कितनी है ?
> (8) शरीर में अन्य कोई समस्या हो तो उसका विवरण दें जैसे ब्लड प्रेशर,मधुमेह,मानस  िक तनाव आदि
> ...


मित्र sajidkhan, अभी आपका pm देखा ,आपसे एक प्रश्न पूछा है कृपया उसका उत्तर दें,अगली बार सूत्र पर विजिट करते ही मैं आपको आगे के लिए सुझाव दूंगा.

----------


## akshay singhania

> yah bhi padh lete bhaai...........


http://www.google.co.in/inputtools/cloud/try/ 

ये तकनीक लाजवाब है,मैंने ctrl+shift पर इसे सेट किया हुआ है और बढ़िया काम कर रही है ,Kamal ji आप इसे re-install क्यों नहीं करते शायद काम बन जाए ,पहले मुझे भी समस्या थी कुछ फाइल्स की जरुरत पड़ती थी इस सॉफ्टवेयर को इनस्टॉल करने के लिए, तब xp की cd से कॉपी करते ही समस्या दूर हो गयी.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> http://www.google.co.in/inputtools/cloud/try/ 
> 
> ये तकनीक लाजवाब है,मैंने ctrl+shift पर इसे सेट किया हुआ है और बढ़िया काम कर रही है ,Kamal ji आप इसे re-install क्यों नहीं करते शायद काम बन जाए ,पहले मुझे भी समस्या थी कुछ फाइल्स की जरुरत पड़ती थी इस सॉफ्टवेयर को इनस्टॉल करने के लिए, तब xp की cd से कॉपी करते ही समस्या दूर हो गयी.


पता नही कैसे यह समस्या उत्प्न्बं हो गयी तजी जो अब सुधर गयी है. अब लिखने में भी अच्छा लग रहा है.

re-install कर करके थक गया था भाई जी. मुझे नन्हे मुन्ने भी सलाहें देने लग गया थे. ऐसे कर वैसे कर.....
कया मैंने re-install नही किया होगा? अनेक बार ... सच में डॉन जी ब्बहुत बार किया था.

मेरे इस पीसी को चलाने वाले दो हैं , मैं और मेरा बेटा उसको मैंने कहा था की यह स्म्स्या आई हुयी है. उसने दूर करने की कोशिश की था पर मैंने उसे जब कहा समस्या दूर नही हुयी ..... तब वह  इसे कम्पुटर को ले कर बैठ  गया .

आज मैंने दो दिन के बाद हाथ लगाया है तो नतीजा आप सब के सामने है......

----------


## akshay singhania

मित्रों आपको लाभ मिल रहा है यह आपके pm के माध्यम से ज्ञात हो रहा है और मुझे ख़ुशी है कि आप सभी मुझे लगातार सेवा का मौका दे रहे हैं .. इस बार भी सभी के pm देख लिए हैं एवम रिप्लाई कर दिया है और जिनको जो सलाह दी गयी है वो उस पर अमल करें एवम बाकी मित्रों से जो प्रश्न पूछे हैं उनका उत्तर दें,अगली बार सूत्र पर पधारते ही उनकी भी समस्याओं के निवारण का प्रयत्न करूँगा,धन्यवाद.

----------


## ravansarkaar

कोई मित्र मेरी मदद करे।
माफ़ करना मैं यहाँ सेक्स समस्या का जिक्र कर रहा हूँ लेकिन वयस्क विभाग में मैं पोस्ट नहीं कर सकता।
तो बात यह है मेरी शादी हुए लगभग 15 दिन हो गये है और मैं अभी तक सेक्स करने में पूर्ण रूप से सफल नहीं हुआ हूँ क्योंकि मेरी पत्नी मन में सेक्स के प्रति एक डर बेठा हुआ है कि कौमार्य झिल्ली फटने पर बहुत दर्द होता है।
हालंकी और भावनाए इसमें बहुत भरी हुई है और वह foreplay का भी बहुत आनंद लेती है। लेकिन आगे बढ़ने के नाम तो डर के मुझे सिरे सइ मना कर देती है।
मैंने बहुत सी युक्तिया अपना ली है लेकिन अभी तक सफल नहीं हो पाया हूँ ।
कृपयाकृपया उचित मार्गदर्शन करे।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कोई मित्र मेरी मदद करे।
> माफ़ करना मैं यहाँ सेक्स समस्या का जिक्र कर रहा हूँ .................
>  ...............
> कृपयाकृपया उचित मार्गदर्शन करे।


काके मज़े ले रहा है यहाँ?

----------


## arman 007

कृपया यह बताएं कि "सेक्स करने का मूड" किन किन फेक्टर्स पर निर्भर करता है ?
कभी कभी तो हर समय मन में सेक्स से सम्बन्धित विचार आना और कभी कभी कई हफ्तों तक सेक्स के बारे में सोचने तक का मन न करना ,यह किन बातो पर निर्भर करता है ?
जिस समय (उन्ही  हफ्तों में) मन में सेक्स करने की इच्छा न हो तो इसके लिए क्या उपाय किया जाये कि यह सामान्य हो जाये अर्थात पहले की तरह ही हो जाये ?

----------


## ravansarkaar

अरे मैं गंभीर हूँ आप मुझे कोई उपाय बताये।

----------


## ravansarkaar

अरे कोई तो मेरी मदद करे।

----------


## gill1313

> काके मज़े ले रहा है यहाँ?


मेरे को लगता है आप मजे ले रहे है किसी की प्रोब्लम गंभीर भी हो सकती है मित्र ?

----------


## akshay singhania

> कोई मित्र मेरी मदद करे।
> माफ़ करना मैं यहाँ सेक्स समस्या का जिक्र कर रहा हूँ लेकिन वयस्क विभाग में मैं पोस्ट नहीं कर सकता।
> तो बात यह है मेरी शादी हुए लगभग 15 दिन हो गये है और मैं अभी तक सेक्स करने में पूर्ण रूप से सफल नहीं हुआ हूँ क्योंकि मेरी पत्नी मन में सेक्स के प्रति एक डर बेठा हुआ है कि कौमार्य झिल्ली फटने पर बहुत दर्द होता है।
> हालंकी और भावनाए इसमें बहुत भरी हुई है और वह foreplay का भी बहुत आनंद लेती है। लेकिन आगे बढ़ने के नाम तो डर के मुझे सिरे सइ मना कर देती है।
> मैंने बहुत सी युक्तिया अपना ली है लेकिन अभी तक सफल नहीं हो पाया हूँ ।
> कृपयाकृपया उचित मार्गदर्शन करे।





> काके मज़े ले रहा है यहाँ?





> अरे मैं गंभीर हूँ आप मुझे कोई उपाय बताये।





> अरे कोई तो मेरी मदद करे।





> मेरे को लगता है आप मजे ले रहे है किसी की प्रोब्लम गंभीर भी हो सकती है मित्र ?


मैं यहाँ ravansarkaar जी के साथ आप सब को बता देना चाहता हूँ कि ऐसी समस्या बहुत सी महिलाओं के साथ होती है और ये एकदम सामान्य बात है , मैं आपको यही सलाह दूंगा ravansarkaar ji कि आपकी पत्नी को शायद सेक्स एजुकेशन नहीं मिली है इसलिए कृपया उन्हें दोषी न समझें और अपनी पत्नी को किसी महिला सैकियाट्रिस्ट को दिखाएँ जो उनके मन में बसे सेक्स के प्रति सारे भ्रम दूर कर सके, इससे आपकी समस्या दूर हो जाएगी और आप खुशहाल वैवाहिक जीवन का लाभ ले सकेंगे. आपको मेरी ओर से शुभकामनाएं धन्यवाद.

----------


## akshay singhania

> कृपया यह बताएं कि "सेक्स करने का मूड" किन किन फेक्टर्स पर निर्भर करता है ?
> कभी कभी तो हर समय मन में सेक्स से सम्बन्धित विचार आना और कभी कभी कई हफ्तों तक सेक्स के बारे में सोचने तक का मन न करना ,यह किन बातो पर निर्भर करता है ?
> जिस समय (उन्ही  हफ्तों में) मन में सेक्स करने की इच्छा न हो तो इसके लिए क्या उपाय किया जाये कि यह सामान्य हो जाये अर्थात पहले की तरह ही हो जाये ?


arman जी , सेक्स एक विज्ञान है ,यह इतना गूढ़ और जटिल विषय है कि मनुष्य आज भी इस पर निरंतर रिसर्च कर रहा है. जहां तक आपका सवाल है सेक्स की इच्छा को लेकर तो यह सेक्स होर्मोन्स पर निर्भर करता है और यह स्थिति हर व्यक्ति की अलग-अलग होती है ,जब भी आप इस विषय के बारे में सोचते हैं ,ऐसा कुछ देखते हैं या सुनते हैं तो सेक्स होर्मोन्स का स्त्राव शुरू हो जाता है जबकि सामान्य स्थिति में शरीर की आवश्यकता अनुसार इनका स्त्राव होता है और इसका कम या ज्यादा होना भी आपके डेली रूटीन और खानपान पर निर्भर करता है जैसे चॉकलेट से सेक्स की इच्छा बढ़ती है लेकिन चीनी पुरुषों के मुख्य सेक्स हॉर्मोन टेस्टोस्टेरोन को घटाती है तो मित्र ऐसे बहुत से फैक्टर्स हैं जिन पर यह सब डिपेंड करता है. आशा करता हूँ कि आपको आपकी बात का समाधान मिल गया होगा धन्यवाद.

----------


## Munneraja

> कोई मित्र मेरी मदद करे।
> माफ़ करना मैं यहाँ सेक्स समस्या का जिक्र कर रहा हूँ लेकिन वयस्क विभाग में मैं पोस्ट नहीं कर सकता।
> तो बात यह है मेरी शादी हुए लगभग 15 दिन हो गये है और मैं अभी तक सेक्स करने में पूर्ण रूप से सफल नहीं हुआ हूँ क्योंकि मेरी पत्नी मन में सेक्स के प्रति एक डर बेठा हुआ है कि कौमार्य झिल्ली फटने पर बहुत दर्द होता है।
> हालंकी और भावनाए इसमें बहुत भरी हुई है और वह foreplay का भी बहुत आनंद लेती है। लेकिन आगे बढ़ने के नाम तो डर के मुझे सिरे सइ मना कर देती है।
> मैंने बहुत सी युक्तिया अपना ली है लेकिन अभी तक सफल नहीं हो पाया हूँ ।
> कृपयाकृपया उचित मार्गदर्शन करे।


http://www.hindivichar.com/showthrea...=1#post2090030

----------


## Munneraja

> कृपया यह बताएं कि "सेक्स करने का मूड" किन किन फेक्टर्स पर निर्भर करता है ?
> कभी कभी तो हर समय मन में सेक्स से सम्बन्धित विचार आना और कभी कभी कई हफ्तों तक सेक्स के बारे में सोचने तक का मन न करना ,यह किन बातो पर निर्भर करता है ?
> जिस समय (उन्ही  हफ्तों में) मन में सेक्स करने की इच्छा न हो तो इसके लिए क्या उपाय किया जाये कि यह सामान्य हो जाये अर्थात पहले की तरह ही हो जाये ?


जिस प्रकार से विद्या ग्रहण करते हुए हम किसी विषय विशेष पर विशेषज्ञता लेने के लिए उसी विषय पर अधिक ज्ञान ग्रहण करते हैं 
ठीक उसी प्रकार से यदि सेक्स में रूचि जागृत रखनी है या करनी है तो सेक्स के लिए मन में विचार लाने जरुरी हैं 
सेक्स क्रिया इतनी नाजुक है कि यदि ध्यान भटक कर कहीं और चला जाता है तो सेक्स क्रिया से भी ध्यान हट जाता है 

निरंतर एकाग्रता इसमें रूचि बनाए रखती है

----------


## arman 007

> जिस प्रकार से विद्या ग्रहण करते हुए हम किसी विषय विशेष पर विशेषज्ञता लेने के लिए उसी विषय पर अधिक ज्ञान ग्रहण करते हैं 
> ठीक उसी प्रकार से यदि सेक्स में रूचि जागृत रखनी है या करनी है तो सेक्स के लिए मन में विचार लाने जरुरी हैं 
> सेक्स क्रिया इतनी नाजुक है कि यदि ध्यान भटक कर कहीं और चला जाता है तो सेक्स क्रिया से भी ध्यान हट जाता है 
> 
> निरंतर एकाग्रता इसमें रूचि बनाए रखती है


कृपया एकाग्रता लाने  के उपाय बताइए !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कृपया एकाग्रता लाने  के उपाय बताइए !


एकाग्रता लाने के लिए बड़े भइय्या जी का तात्पर्य यह है....
कुछ ऐसा करें / करते रहें जिस से आपका अंग शिथिल न पड़े.
सब से महत्तवपूर्ण बात आपका ध्यान रति क्रीडा में कहीं ओर होना चाहिए.
क्रीडा होती रहे मस्तिष्क अन्यत्र रहे. यही कार्य करने अभ्यास अथवा एकागर्ता  बनाएं.

----------


## arman 007

> एकाग्रता लाने के लिए बड़े भइय्या जी का तात्पर्य यह है....
> कुछ ऐसा करें / करते रहें जिस से आपका अंग शिथिल न पड़े.
> सब से महत्तवपूर्ण बात आपका ध्यान रति क्रीडा में कहीं ओर होना चाहिए.
> क्रीडा होती रहे मस्तिष्क अन्यत्र रहे. यही कार्य करने अभ्यास अथवा एकागर्ता  बनाएं.


असल समस्या तो यही है कि उस समय ध्यान व्यवसाय या किसी अन्य समस्या में उलझ जाता है और सेक्स पर केंद्रित नही रह पता जिसके कारण अंग शिथिल पडना स्वभाविक है !ध्यान को भटकने से रोकने का कोई उपाय/औषधि है ?

----------


## Munneraja

> असल समस्या तो यही है कि उस समय ध्यान व्यवसाय या किसी अन्य समस्या में उलझ जाता है और सेक्स पर केंद्रित नही रह पता जिसके कारण अंग शिथिल पडना स्वभाविक है !ध्यान को भटकने से रोकने का कोई उपाय/औषधि है ?


रात को सोने से पहले बिस्तर पर अपने सोने के नियत स्थान पर पालथी लगा के बैठें 
अपनी आँखों को नाक के अगर भाग पर स्थिर करें या बंद कर लें.
अब आपने आज के दिन रास्ते में आते जाते या दिन में किसी भी कार्य से मनभावन महिलाओं को देखा है उनका विचार करें.
यह सोचें कि उनमे क्या अच्छा लगा था, उनका पहनावा, उनकी सूरत या और कुछ.
यह सोचें कि उनसे मित्रता हो जाये तो कैसा रहेगा, उनसे बातचीत कैसे शुरू की जाए  आदि आदि.
यह क्रिया ५ मिनिट से शुरू करें और कुछ ही दिनों में १५ से ३० मिनिट तक ले आयें.
कुछ ही समय में आप अपने को फिट पाने लगेंगे.

हम हमारी दैनिक क्रिया में इतना व्यस्त हो जाते हैं कि सेक्स को लगभग भूल जाते हैं और या फिर ५ मिनिट का कार्य मान लेते हैं. बस यहीं से परेशानी शुरू हो जाती है.

----------


## arman 007

> रात को सोने से पहले बिस्तर पर अपने सोने के नियत स्थान पर पालथी लगा के बैठें 
> अपनी आँखों को नाक के अगर भाग पर स्थिर करें या बंद कर लें.
> अब आपने आज के दिन रास्ते में आते जाते या दिन में किसी भी कार्य से *मनभावन महिलाओं को देखा है उनका विचार करें.
> यह सोचें कि उनमे क्या अच्छा लगा था, उनका पहनावा, उनकी सूरत या और कुछ.
> यह सोचें कि उनसे मित्रता हो जाये तो कैसा रहेगा, उनसे बातचीत कैसे शुरू की जाए  आदि आदि.*
> यह क्रिया ५ मिनिट से शुरू करें और कुछ ही दिनों में १५ से ३० मिनिट तक ले आयें.
> कुछ ही समय में आप अपने को फिट पाने लगेंगे.
> 
> हम हमारी दैनिक क्रिया में इतना व्यस्त हो जाते हैं कि सेक्स को लगभग भूल जाते हैं और या फिर ५ मिनिट का कार्य मान लेते हैं. बस यहीं से परेशानी शुरू हो जाती है.


क्षमा कीजिये महोदय ,उपरोक्त सुझावों को समाज में अच्छी नजर से नहीं देखा जाता ,परन्तु यदि हम यह सोच भी ले कि समाज की परवाह  कौन करे या फिर केवल सोचने से किस को पता लगने वाला है तो मेरे धर्म में (एवं आवश्यक रूप से प्रत्येक धर्म में भी)परायी स्त्री को देखना एवं उसका विचार मन में लाना एक गम्भीर अपराध है जिसका दुष्प्रभाव हमारे  स्वास्थ्य ,स्वभाव एवं हमारी  सामाजिक छवि पर तो पड़ता ही है साथ ही ईश्वर के द्वारा दंडित किया जाना भी निश्चित है ,हालाँकि ऐसे भाव स्वतः मन में आना स्वभाविक है जिन्हें रोकना सरल नहीं है परन्तु जान  बूझकर ?????
क्या यही एक अंतिम उपाय है ?
क्या कुछ मामलों में हमे धर्म के नियमों कीई अवहेलना करने का अधिकार है ?

----------


## sultania

> असल समस्या तो यही है कि उस समय ध्यान व्यवसाय या किसी अन्य समस्या में उलझ जाता है और सेक्स पर केंद्रित नही रह पता जिसके कारण अंग शिथिल पडना स्वभाविक है !ध्यान को भटकने से रोकने का कोई उपाय/औषधि है ?


मित्र उचित ये होगा की किसी अच्छे योग शिक्षक के पास जाये वो आपको जरूर ऐसे आसनो के बारे मैं समझायेंगे जिनसे आपका मन भटकेगा नहीं एकाग्रचित होगा। 
योग ओर ध्यान एक दूसरे के पूरक हैं।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> असल समस्या तो यही है कि उस समय ध्यान व्यवसाय या किसी अन्य समस्या में उलझ जाता है और सेक्स पर केंद्रित नही रह पता जिसके कारण अंग शिथिल पडना स्वभाविक है !ध्यान को भटकने से रोकने का कोई उपाय/औषधि है ?


Krt krt abyas te jadmati.....yah aapne sb sunaa pdha hi hai... to mere dost ise aml me laa n yar.

शिथिल पडना स्वभाविक है ! 
Akhir kyon yaar ....kaahe kis liye svbhavik hai... LaKDI ki trh hi rhegaa yar. maaine Lakdi hi likha hai ladki nhi.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> रात को सोने से पहले बिस्तर पर *अपने सोने के नियत स्थान पर पालथी लगा के बैठें 
> अपनी आँखों को नाक के अगर भाग पर स्थिर करें या बंद कर लें.*
> अब आपने आज के दिन रास्ते में आते जाते या दिन में किसी भी कार्य से मनभावन महिलाओं को देखा है उनका विचार करें.
> यह सोचें कि उनमे क्या अच्छा लगा था, उनका पहनावा, उनकी सूरत या और कुछ.
> यह सोचें कि उनसे मित्रता हो जाये तो कैसा रहेगा, उनसे बातचीत कैसे शुरू की जाए आदि आदि.
> यह क्रिया ५ मिनिट से शुरू करें और कुछ ही दिनों में १५ से ३० मिनिट तक ले आयें.
> कुछ ही समय में आप अपने को फिट पाने लगेंगे.
> 
> हम हमारी दैनिक क्रिया में इतना व्यस्त हो जाते हैं कि सेक्स को लगभग भूल जाते हैं और या फिर ५ मिनिट का कार्य मान लेते हैं. बस यहीं से परेशानी शुरू हो जाती है.


*Asa krne se pahle vah snyas kyon n le le naak ke agr ... to vah apne rb ko hi kyon n yad kre ?
*
Sir Ist class vale bchche ko 12th 
standerd ka lessen dene se uskaa labh nhi hogaa.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> क्षमा कीजिये महोदय ,उपरोक्त सुझावों को समाज में अच्छी नजर से नहीं देखा जाता ,परन्तु यदि हम यह सोच भी ले कि समाज की परवाह  कौन करे या फिर केवल सोचने से किस को पता लगने वाला है तो मेरे धर्म में (एवं आवश्यक रूप से प्रत्येक धर्म में भी)परायी स्त्री को देखना एवं उसका विचार मन में लाना एक गम्भीर अपराध है जिसका दुष्प्रभाव हमारे  स्वास्थ्य ,स्वभाव एवं हमारी  सामाजिक छवि पर तो पड़ता ही है साथ ही ईश्वर के द्वारा दंडित किया जाना भी निश्चित है ,हालाँकि ऐसे भाव स्वतः मन में आना स्वभाविक है जिन्हें रोकना सरल नहीं है परन्तु जान  बूझकर ?????
> क्या यही एक अंतिम उपाय है ?
> क्या कुछ मामलों में हमे धर्म के नियमों कीई अवहेलना करने का अधिकार है ?


Apki smsyaa tanik bhi gmbheer nhi hai... 
Main sty kah rha hun dost...
Ab main yahn aur nhi likhnaa chataa...

App kripyaa mujhe P.M. ke madhyam se smprk kren.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र उचित ये होगा की किसी अच्छे योग शिक्षक के पास जाये वो आपको जरूर ऐसे आसनो के बारे मैं समझायेंगे जिनसे आपका मन भटकेगा नहीं एकाग्रचित होगा। 
> योग ओर ध्यान एक दूसरे के पूरक हैं।


O mere bhaai aaj kal aise yogy shikshak kahn hain ?
Sb ullu ke ptthon ne dukandariyan jmayi huyi hain.
main nhi kahtaa ki Arman ji meri hi baat ko man kar chle Pr mere dost isme buryi hi kya hai ?
Kisi anubhvi ki bat ko ek bar parkah lena, aur us par aml krne me kya burayi hai ?

Akhir hm sb yahn aate hi kis liye hain apne dukhon ko nivaran / hsne / muskurane ke liye hi.
Tb agr koyi sjjn kisi ki bat ko man leta hai, 
Aur uske plle se kuchh bhi khrch nhi hota to kyaa buryi hai is me ?

----------


## arman 007

> Apki smsyaa tanik bhi gmbheer nhi hai... 
> Main sty kah rha hun dost...
> Ab main yahn aur nhi likhnaa chataa...
> 
> App kripyaa mujhe P.M. ke madhyam se smprk kren.


मित्र आपको पीएम जा नही रहा है ,कृपया चेक करके गडबडी दुरुस्त कीजिये और मुझे बता दीजिए ताकि आपको पीएम कर सकूं !
मेरे मामले में रूचि लेने के लिए अग्रिम धन्यवाद

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र आपको पीएम जा नही रहा है ,कृपया चेक करके गडबडी दुरुस्त कीजिये और मुझे बता दीजिए ताकि आपको पीएम कर सकूं !
> मेरे मामले में रूचि लेने के लिए अग्रिम धन्यवाद


रूचि की कोई बात नही अरमान जी मित्र कहा है तो मित्रता निभानी भी चाहिए..
इस मंगल मिलन के तैयोहार के अवसर पर और भी फर्ज़ बनजाता है.
पी . एम् . जा चुका है आप सोच समझ कर अपने विवेक से उत्तर दें.

----------


## rustam

हाथो मे फ़गल इन्फ़ेक्शन हो गया हे छोटे-२ दाने होकर उनमे पानी भरता हे ओर बहुत तेज खुजली चलती हे उपाचार बताए मित्र

----------


## akshay singhania

> हाथो मे फ़गल इन्फ़ेक्शन हो गया हे छोटे-२ दाने होकर उनमे पानी भरता हे ओर बहुत तेज खुजली चलती हे उपाचार बताए मित्र


  मित्र मरीज़ की उम्र ,लिंग व शारीरिक स्थिति का विवरण दें (शारीरिक स्थिति से मतलब फंगल इन्फेक्शन के अलावा कोई अन्य रोग तो नहीं है). तब मैं आपको उचित परामर्श दूंगा.

----------


## Munneraja

> हाथो मे फ़गल इन्फ़ेक्शन हो गया हे छोटे-२ दाने होकर उनमे पानी भरता हे ओर बहुत तेज खुजली चलती हे उपाचार बताए मित्र


यह फंगल इन्फेक्शन बिना दवा लिए ठीक नहीं होगा.
इसके लिए किसी भी मेडिकल चिकित्सक को दिखाया जा सकता है.
दवाएं अधिक महँगी नहीं हैं. 
लेकिन दस सप्ताह तक दवाएं लेनी होती हैं.

----------


## akshay singhania

मित्रों आप अपनी समस्याएं जब भी pm के माध्यम से मुझे सेंड करते हैं तो कृपया करके एक पोस्ट यहाँ भी कर दिया करें कि आपने pm किया है क्यूंकि मैं अक्सर बिना लोग-इन किये ही सूत्र को देखकर विंडो क्लोज कर देता हूँ जिससे यह ज्ञात नहीं हो पाता की आपने pm किया है ..इसलिए कृपया आगे से ध्यान रखें..धन्यवाद.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्रों आप अपनी समस्याएं जब भी pm के माध्यम से मुझे सेंड करते हैं तो कृपया करके एक पोस्ट यहाँ भी कर दिया करें कि आपने pm किया है क्यूंकि मैं अक्सर बिना लोग-इन किये ही सूत्र को देखकर विंडो क्लोज कर देता हूँ जिससे यह ज्ञात नहीं हो पाता की आपने pm किया है ..इसलिए कृपया आगे से ध्यान रखें..धन्यवाद.


saal me ek aadh baaraa bhi to aa jaya karo...............

----------


## akshay singhania

> मित्रों आप अपनी समस्याएं जब भी pm के माध्यम से मुझे सेंड करते हैं तो कृपया करके एक पोस्ट यहाँ भी कर दिया करें कि आपने pm किया है क्यूंकि मैं अक्सर बिना लोग-इन किये ही सूत्र को देखकर विंडो क्लोज कर देता हूँ जिससे यह ज्ञात नहीं हो पाता की आपने pm किया है ..इसलिए कृपया आगे से ध्यान रखें..धन्यवाद.





> saal me ek aadh baaraa bhi to aa jaya karo...............


Janaab Saal bhar to mujhe Ye sutra shuru kiye hue bhi nahi hua hai :759:

----------


## Kamal Ji

> Janaab Saal bhar to mujhe Ye sutra shuru kiye hue bhi nahi hua hai :759:


मान लिया जनाब आपका यहाँ सातवाँ महीना चल रहा है, 
पर सूत्र पर दर्शन भी तो जरूरी हैं.

और ऐसे सूत्र पर जहाँ आप सभी मित्रों की समस्याओं का निवारण करते हैं, 
उन सब के लिए उन सब के दुखों को हरने के लिए तो आपका यहाँ आना अनिवार्य हो जाता है.

----------


## akshay singhania

मित्रों आप अपनी समस्याएं जब भी pm के माध्यम से मुझे सेंड करते हैं तो कृपया करके एक पोस्ट यहाँ भी कर दिया करें कि आपने pm किया है क्यूंकि मैं अक्सर बिना लोग-इन किये ही सूत्र को देखकर विंडो क्लोज कर देता हूँ जिससे यह ज्ञात नहीं हो पाता की आपने pm किया है ..इसलिए कृपया आगे से ध्यान रखें..धन्यवाद.[/QUOTE]




> saal me ek aadh baaraa bhi to aa jaya karo...............





> Janaab Saal bhar to mujhe Ye sutra shuru kiye hue bhi nahi hua hai :759:





> मान लिया जनाब आपका यहाँ सातवाँ महीना चल रहा है, 
> पर सूत्र पर दर्शन भी तो जरूरी हैं.
> 
> और ऐसे सूत्र पर जहाँ आप सभी मित्रों की समस्याओं का निवारण करते हैं, 
> उन सब के लिए उन सब के दुखों को हरने के लिए तो आपका यहाँ आना अनिवार्य हो जाता है.


लीजिये जनाब मैं आ गया ,दुखों को हरने वाला तो परमेश्वर है मैं तो सिर्फ  माध्यम हूँ, वैसे भी अगर किसी को कोई गंभीर समस्या है जो उसे स्थानीय  चिकित्सक को दिखाना चाहिए और हर कोई ऐसा करता भी है ,मेरा उद्देश्य तो  सिर्फ ये है की किसी की कोई छोटी-मोटी समस्या हो या कोई पुराना रोग हो  जिसने जड़ जमा ली हो या फिर कोई ऐसी समस्या जिसमे तत्काल इलाज़ की आवश्यकता न  हो,उसे इस सूत्र के माध्यम से दूर करूँ और इसके लिए मुझे प्रतिदिन सूत्र  पर पधारने की आवश्यकता नहीं है..और फिर मेरे कहने का मतलब सिर्फ ये था कि  जब भी किसी को कोई समस्या हो तो pm के साथ-साथ केवल एक नोट सूत्र पर जरूर  छोड़ दें की मैंने pm किया है ताकि अगर मैं लोग-इन न भी करूँ तो मुझे पता चल  जाए की किसी को मेरी आवश्यकता है.

----------


## sajidkhan11

muje  ye  bata   o   ki   ****  ko sakht   patthar   jesa        kese  banaya  jaye  koi  aaru vedic    upchar  bata  o
me  yoni   parvesh  ke   bad  1  mnt  me  shakhlit   ho   jata  hu

----------


## akshay singhania

नमस्कार मित्रों, माफ़ कीजियेगा क्यूंकि काफी दिनों से आपकी सेवा में हाज़िर नहीं हो पाया ,दरअसल एक कांफ्रेंस के सिलसिले में देश से बाहर जाना पड़ा फिर कई दिन यात्राओं में ही गुज़र गए, आज ही आपके मेसेज्स देखे तो रिप्लाई कर रहा हूँ. देरी के लिए पुन: माफ़ी चाहूँगा.

----------


## akshay singhania

> muje  ye  bata   o   ki   ****  ko sakht   patthar   jesa        kese  banaya  jaye  koi  aaru vedic    upchar  bata  o
> me  yoni   parvesh  ke   bad  1  mnt  me  shakhlit   ho   jata  hu


मित्र sajidkhan कृपया लैंग्वेज पर ध्यान दें और आपकी समस्या के लिए मैं आपको एक अचूक उपाय pm कर रहा हूँ लेकिन इसका उपयोग किसी स्थानीय चिकित्सक से सलाह लेकर करें और चूँकि ये मेडिसिन बहुत ज्यादा असरकारक है तो जोश में आकर सेक्स के मामले में अति ना करें क्यूंकि अति का परिणाम बुरा ही होता है. ये एलोपैथिक मेडिसिन नहीं है परन्तु फिर भी इससे आपको तुरंत लाभ मिलेगा लेकिन कभी-कभार ही इसका उपयोग करें.

----------


## pkj21

> मित्र sajidkhan कृपया लैंग्वेज पर ध्यान दें और आपकी समस्या के लिए मैं आपको एक अचूक उपाय pm कर रहा हूँ लेकिन इसका उपयोग किसी स्थानीय चिकित्सक से सलाह लेकर करें और चूँकि ये मेडिसिन बहुत ज्यादा असरकारक है तो जोश में आकर सेक्स के मामले में अति ना करें क्यूंकि अति का परिणाम बुरा ही होता है. ये एलोपैथिक मेडिसिन नहीं है परन्तु फिर भी इससे आपको तुरंत लाभ मिलेगा लेकिन कभी-कभार ही इसका उपयोग करें.


please hame bhi pm karen

----------


## sajan love

*शिलाजित कॅप्सुल खाने पर भी आप अच्छा प्रफामेँस दे सकते है, परंतु आपकी समस्या खत्म नही हो जाती । 
बस आप समय पर ही आनंद ले पाते हो, अगली बार के लिये आपको फिर ये खानी होँगी । 
इसके साइड इफेक्ट तो कोई नही, परंतु इसके बाद इसकी आदत लग जाती है ।
मैने ये दवा इस्तेमाल तो नही की, फिर भि जानकार सत्य है। यह उपाय आप अपने फॅमिली ड़ाँक्टर की सलाह से ले तो और भि अच्छा है ।
निवेदन है कृपया उपाय अपनी जवाबदारी पर अपनाये*

----------


## pinky jain

> please hame bhi pm karen


please hame bhi pm karen

----------


## pinky jain

mere pati bahut jaldi skhlit ho jate hai, kya karen ki vo theek ho jaaye

----------


## pinky jain

koi upay batae

----------


## pinky jain

pm dwara bhi bta sakte hai

----------


## pinky jain

jitna jaldi ho sake batae

----------


## pinky jain

भारतीय मूल की सनी, एडल्ट फिल्म इंडस्ट्री में एकमात्र भारतीय नहीं हैं।
उनके अलावा और भी कई ऐसी एडल्ट स्टार हैं जो भारतीय मूल की हैं, लेकिन भारत में उन्हें कोई नहीं जानता और वो दूसरे देशों में एडल्ट इंडस्ट्री में काम कर रही हैं।
ऐसी ही एक एडल्ट स्टार हैं अंजलि कारा।
दिल्ली की अंजलि कारा भी इंटरनेशनल पोर्न इंडस्ट्री में जाना-माना नाम हैं।
वह यूके में रहती हैं।
अंजलि को यह बात साफ पता है कि एक वेश्या और एडल्ट स्टार में क्या अंतर है और कौन सी लाइन उन दोनों को अलग करती है।
उनसे जब पूछा गया कि क्या आपको एक साथ कई लोगों के साथ यह सब करते अजीब नहीं लगता तो उन्होंने कहा, “आप इसे सेक्स क्यों कहते हैं? यह सिर्फ एक्टिंग है। मैंने कई पुरुषों और औरतों के साथ काम किया है, लेकिन मैंने किसी के साथ प्यार थोड़े न किया है।”
अंजलि जब 16 की थीं उन्होंने भारत छोड़ दिया था और उसके बाद न वे कभी अपने घर वापस लौटीं और न ही कभी उन लोगों से बात की।
यह इंडस्ट्री कैसे ज्वाइन की?
सवाल के जवाब में उन्होंने कहा, “जब मेरी तस्वीर फोन रिसीवर के साथ लोगों को एक फोन सेक्स लाइन के लिए आमंत्रित करते हुए छपी तो मुझे ऐसी कंपनियों से तमाम ऑफर आए।
मैं काफी रोमांचित थी कि मुझे छोटी सी उम्र में काम मिल चुका था और मुझे काफी तवज्जो भी दी जा रही थी।
मेरे भाई ने मेरी तस्वीर एक देसी पोर्न मैग्जीन में देखी थी- इसमें कोई हैरानी वाली बात नहीं है कि सबके भाई और पिता पोर्न कंटेंट देखते हैं लेकिन आप सोचिए कि जब कोई इसके लिए अपनी दराज खोले और… आप समझ सकते हैं कि मैं क्या कह रही हूं।
और वही हुआ जो होना था। उसने सारी बात मेरी मां को बताई और उन लोगों ने मुझे एक अल्टीमेटम दे दिया।
मेरे पास उस समय बैंकॉक से एक खुला ऑफर था, एडल्ट इंटरटेनमेंट इंडस्ट्री मुझे बुला रही थी। मैंने अपनी पसंद चुनी और बैंकॉक चली गई।”
अंजलि अभी भी पोर्न इंडस्ट्री में सक्रिय हैं और अगर उन्हें मौका मिले तो वह भी बॉलीवुड में किस्मत आजमाने से नहीं चूकेंगी।
आज पोर्न स्टार को कोई भी सम्मान की नजरों से नहीं देखता।
एक वेबसाइट को दिए गए इंटरव्यू में दिल्ली में जन्मीं अंजलि कारा, जो एक हार्डकोर पोर्न एक्ट्रेस हैं ने बताया कि वे हमेशा के लिए भारत वापस क्यों नहीं आना चाहतीं।
उन्होंने कहा, “भारतीय कभी समझ ही नहीं सकते कि मेरा काम क्या है और इसे मैं क्यों करती हूं। उनकी नजरों में मैं एक वेश्या हूं और मुझे अपने आप पर शर्म आनी चाहिए।”

----------


## pinky jain

kaisi lagi jankari

----------


## akshay singhania

> muje  ye  bata   o   ki   ****  ko sakht   patthar   jesa        kese  banaya  jaye  koi  aaru vedic    upchar  bata  o
> me  yoni   parvesh  ke   bad  1  mnt  me  shakhlit   ho   jata  hu





> नमस्कार मित्रों, माफ़ कीजियेगा क्यूंकि काफी दिनों से आपकी सेवा में हाज़िर नहीं हो पाया ,दरअसल एक कांफ्रेंस के सिलसिले में देश से बाहर जाना पड़ा फिर कई दिन यात्राओं में ही गुज़र गए, आज ही आपके मेसेज्स देखे तो रिप्लाई कर रहा हूँ. देरी के लिए पुन: माफ़ी चाहूँगा.





> मित्र sajidkhan कृपया लैंग्वेज पर ध्यान दें और आपकी समस्या के लिए मैं आपको एक अचूक उपाय pm कर रहा हूँ लेकिन इसका उपयोग किसी स्थानीय चिकित्सक से सलाह लेकर करें और चूँकि ये मेडिसिन बहुत ज्यादा असरकारक है तो जोश में आकर सेक्स के मामले में अति ना करें क्यूंकि अति का परिणाम बुरा ही होता है. ये एलोपैथिक मेडिसिन नहीं है परन्तु फिर भी इससे आपको तुरंत लाभ मिलेगा लेकिन कभी-कभार ही इसका उपयोग करें.





> please hame bhi pm karen





> please hame bhi pm karen





> mere pati bahut jaldi skhlit ho jate hai, kya karen ki vo theek ho jaaye





> koi upay batae





> pm dwara bhi bta sakte hai





> jitna jaldi ho sake batae


मित्रों एक बार फिर कई दिन व्यस्तताओं में गुज़र गए क्यूंकि चुनाव का माहौल था और उस दवा का नाम मैं यही बता रहा हूँ ताकि अन्य सद्स्य भी लाभ उठा सकें , उस दवा का नाम है महाकामेश्वर मोदक ,इसे किसी भी अच्छी कंपनी का खरीद लें और सहवास से १ घंटा पहले कुनकुने गर्म दूध के साथ 1 या 2 गोली चिकित्सक से सलाह लेकर सेवन करें और लाभ महसूस करें, याद रखें कि खटाई खाते ही इस दवा का असर ख़त्म हो जाता है, इसके अलावा गर्म प्रकृति की, तली हुई ,बासी,लाल मिर्च और मसालेदार खाद्य पदार्थों का सेवन न करें, इस दवा के बल पर सहवास में अति न करें क्यूंकि ''अति सर्वत्र वर्जयेत''. 

आपका शुभचिंतक 
डॉ अक्षय सिंघानिया

----------


## bhokal

क्या कोई एक्जिमा का भी पूर्ण असरकारक इलाज है. हाथो की उँगलियों पर है जो अब धीरे धीरे पैरों की उंगलियों के उपर भी आ रहा है. ये उंगलियों के पोरवो पर है. हलकी खुजली होती है. सालो तक कंप्यूटर पर टाइप करने से शायद हुई है. कृपा आजमाया हुआ तरीका बताए. ये समस्या लगभग पांच सालो से है. 
धन्यवाद

----------


## akshay singhania

> क्या कोई एक्जिमा का भी पूर्ण असरकारक इलाज है. हाथो की उँगलियों पर है जो अब धीरे धीरे पैरों की उंगलियों के उपर भी आ रहा है. ये उंगलियों के पोरवो पर है. हलकी खुजली होती है. सालो तक कंप्यूटर पर टाइप करने से शायद हुई है. कृपा आजमाया हुआ तरीका बताए. ये समस्या लगभग पांच सालो से है. 
> धन्यवाद


मित्र आपको pm कर दिया है ,निश्चिंत रहिये समस्या लम्बे समय से है इसलिए थोडा टाइम लगेगा लेकिन दूर अवश्य हो जाएगी.

----------


## donsplender

मुझे दोनों पैर के पंजे के टखने व एडी के पिछे से लेकर धुटनो के कुछ निचे तक चित्रानुसार पुरी टांग में जोर दार खुजली चलती रहती है । खुजाल के खुन तक निकलआता है इतनी खुजली मचती है । ये सीर्फ गर्मी के मौसम में ही होता है ! 


.....और जैसे ही सर्दी का सुश्क मौसम आता है तो ये जांघों तक पुरे पैर में बहुत सारी जगह जैसे मच्छर के काटने पर लाल डाट हो जाता है वैसे ही बहुत सारे लाल डाट हो जाते है और उसके चारों ओ खजली मचती है । मैं साल भर इस खुजली से परेशान रहता हूं !


खुजली आने पर खुजाल के मैं  *Quadriderm- RF क्रीम* लगा लेता हुं तो मुझे तुरन्त आराम पड़ जाता है और नियमित दिन में दो से तिन बार लगाउं तो खुजली बंन्द रहती है । क्रीम लगाना बन्द कर देता हुं तो एक दो दिन बाद वापस चालु हो जाती है ।


इसके अलावा मेंने *महामरिचादी तेल* भी लगा के देखा तो उससे भी जब तक लगाता हुं तब तक आराम ...बन्द किया तो फिर वही समस्या ! 


कृपया मुझे इस खुजली का कारण और समाधान दोनो बताएं ताकी कारण को ही खतम करू !!



कृपया सस्ता व उत्तम उपाय बताए ! धन्यवाद !!

----------


## bhokal

> मित्रों आप अपनी समस्याएं जब भी pm के माध्यम से मुझे सेंड करते हैं तो कृपया करके एक पोस्ट यहाँ भी कर दिया करें कि आपने pm किया है क्यूंकि मैं अक्सर बिना लोग-इन किये ही सूत्र को देखकर विंडो क्लोज कर देता हूँ जिससे यह ज्ञात नहीं हो पाता की आपने pm किया है ..इसलिए कृपया आगे से ध्यान रखें..धन्यवाद.


लीजिये जनाब मैं आ गया ,दुखों को हरने वाला तो परमेश्वर है मैं तो सिर्फ  माध्यम हूँ, वैसे भी अगर किसी को कोई गंभीर समस्या है जो उसे स्थानीय  चिकित्सक को दिखाना चाहिए और हर कोई ऐसा करता भी है ,मेरा उद्देश्य तो  सिर्फ ये है की किसी की कोई छोटी-मोटी समस्या हो या कोई पुराना रोग हो  जिसने जड़ जमा ली हो या फिर कोई ऐसी समस्या जिसमे तत्काल इलाज़ की आवश्यकता न  हो,उसे इस सूत्र के माध्यम से दूर करूँ और इसके लिए मुझे प्रतिदिन सूत्र  पर पधारने की आवश्यकता नहीं है..और फिर मेरे कहने का मतलब सिर्फ ये था कि  जब भी किसी को कोई समस्या हो तो pm के साथ-साथ केवल एक नोट सूत्र पर जरूर  छोड़ दें की मैंने pm किया है ताकि अगर मैं लोग-इन न भी करूँ तो मुझे पता चल  जाए की किसी को मेरी आवश्यकता है.[/QUOTE]Pmकियाहै सर

----------


## akshay singhania

> मुझे दोनों पैर के पंजे के टखने व एडी के पिछे से लेकर धुटनो के कुछ निचे तक चित्रानुसार पुरी टांग में जोर दार खुजली चलती रहती है । खुजाल के खुन तक निकलआता है इतनी खुजली मचती है । ये सीर्फ गर्मी के मौसम में ही होता है ! 
> 
> 
> .....और जैसे ही सर्दी का सुश्क मौसम आता है तो ये जांघों तक पुरे पैर में बहुत सारी जगह जैसे मच्छर के काटने पर लाल डाट हो जाता है वैसे ही बहुत सारे लाल डाट हो जाते है और उसके चारों ओ खजली मचती है । मैं साल भर इस खुजली से परेशान रहता हूं !
> 
> 
> खुजली आने पर खुजाल के मैं  *Quadriderm- RF क्रीम* लगा लेता हुं तो मुझे तुरन्त आराम पड़ जाता है और नियमित दिन में दो से तिन बार लगाउं तो खुजली बंन्द रहती है । क्रीम लगाना बन्द कर देता हुं तो एक दो दिन बाद वापस चालु हो जाती है ।
> 
> 
> ...


मित्र आपको pm कर रहा हूँ ,निश्चिंत रहें.

----------


## bhokal

डॉ साहब,
             व्यक्तिगत मैसेज में फोटों कम्प्यूटर से फोटो अपलोड करने का ऑपशन नही मिल रहा था इसलिए मैने फोटो यहां पर डाल दिये है और डिटेल मैसेज में भेज चुका हॅू। कृप्या मार्गदर्शन करे।   धन्यवाद।

----------


## donsplender

> मित्र आपको pm कर रहा हूँ ,निश्चिंत रहें.



बहुत—बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र !

----------


## xranjana

ये कोढ़ी होने के संकेत है

----------


## bhokal

> ये कोढ़ी होने के संकेत है



thnk aapki attention ka

----------


## desi rani

> ये कोढ़ी होने के संकेत है


इसका इलाज क्या है ?

----------


## sanjay Kumar 9142

Dear friends 
                    Maine pehle bhi post kiya h or aaj phir ek baar apni problem bata raha hu. Aasha karta hu ki AAP meri madad karenge. Mere Baal 3 saal se jhad rahe h, Maine medicine bhi li lakin kuch fayda nahi hua, ab halat ye h ki mere sar k side k Baal bahut kamjor ho Gaye h or ab bhi nahane k time jhadte h, side ka kuch hissa khali ho gaya h or main bahut presaan hu. Age 26 h. Please koi aisa upaye bataiye jis se mere Baal majboot ho jaye or jhade huye baal vapas aa jaye or main apni khushaal zindgi jee saku. Please is problem ka solution mujhe meri mail per de, aapka bada ehasaan hoga. Sanjujangir88@gmail.com)

----------


## Aeolian

किसी क्वालीफाइड डाक्टर से मिलिए आप लोग ..
संदेशों के आदान प्रदान से इलाज़ नहीं होता है ..
डाक्टर वकील और मातापिता से छुपाकर कोई भी कार्य संभव नहीं है ...
अपनी अपनी बीमारियों के लिए अपने नज़दीकी क्वालीफाइड डाक्टर से सम्पर्क करें .. 
मंच का उपचार और औषधियों को अंतिम और सर्वथा उपयुक्त ना समझें ..


सूत्रधार ने कुछ सामान्य, मौसमी  और बहुधा होने वाली बीमारियों के विषय में अपने अनुभव शेयर करने के लिए सूत्र का निर्माण किया था .. पहली प्रविष्टि में सूत्रधार को अपनी योग्यता का प्रमाण अवश्य चस्पा करना चाहिए था .. और उनके द्वारा बतायी गयी किसी भी औषधि से होने वाले साइड एफ्फेक्ट अथवा उससे हुयी आर्थिक नुक्सान  की भरपाई की सम्पूर्ण जिम्मेदारी भी लेने की घोषणा भी करनी चाहिए उन्हें .. 


क्या मंच के अधिकारी इस तथ्य से अवगत हैं .. 
क्या मंच के अधिकारी ऐसी किसी भी स्थिति से निपटने के लिए तैयार हैं ... 
किसी ने क्लेम कर दिया तो मंच तो  जायेगा रसातल में  .. मंच के अधिकारी भी सींकचों के पीछे होंगे ..


सो बी केयरफूल .. अबाउट  दैट ..

----------


## jadooo

यूरिक एसिड को नेचुरली (बिना किसी औषधि के)कंट्रोल करने के लिए कोई सुझाव ?

----------


## Vrinda

> यूरिक एसिड को नेचुरली (बिना किसी औषधि के)कंट्रोल करने के लिए कोई सुझाव ?


गूगल की मदद लें

----------


## jadooo

> गूगल की मदद लें


वृंदा जी यह टेबलेट में मिलेगी या सीरप में ?

----------


## ADORABLE

*सदस्यों से अनुरोध है की किसी डॉक्टर को दिखा कर ही किसी दवा का इस्तेमाल करे !

*
*जीवन अनमोल है - इसका कोई मोल नहीं !*

----------

